# DOWNRIGHT DELICIOUS DEEP CONDITIONING CHALLENGE 2009 - PART 3!!!



## Aggie (Dec 23, 2008)

*Hi again to all deep conditioning challengers,

*This is just a continuation of the deep conditioning challenge that ran for all of 2008. Now by popular demand it's back for next year beginning January 1st - December 31st, 2009. 

This challenge was started because we sometimes get a little lazy and don't want to do all that's necessary for our hair to grow faster, so the challenge helps us to encourage each other to remain consistent and persistent. 

*I know that I myself have experienced a huge success with my hair progress since starting deep condtioning consistently, it is thicker and longer.* I am relaxed so co-washing everyday doesn't work too well for me but DC-ing 2 to 3 times a week is the truth. By the way, this challenge is for all natural, texlaxed, texturized and relaxed heads.

*Here is what you will need for this challenge:*

1. Simplicity is still key in this challenge. 
2. Deep conditioning is required a minimum of twice per week, be it on wet or dry hair. If you are wearing braids or weaves, once per week would suffice. I am using my WEN and Hair One cleansing conditioners while in braids because I like that I can leave them in for extended conditioning.
3. Shampooing more than once a week is *not* required. 
4. You may deep condition with heat (steam/conditioning heat caps or hot towels and plastic cap - Samanthajones Technique) for at least 30 minutes to an hour using the deep conditioner of your choice.
5. And/Or you may deep condition without heat wearing a plastic cap from a couple of hours to overnight if you dare - and wash out the following morning.
6. Please check in at least once a week to update the team on how it's going for you. Also, it would be helpful if we know what you are using as your deep conditioners of choice. This helps to inform the newbies in that we'll know if they are using the correct conditioners for their hair in an effort to avoid protein/moisture overload. 
7. Let us know what kind of results you are getting from a conditioner as well, whether you liked it or not and why.
8. Please post your starting progress pic at the beginning of the challenge and the last one will be required by December 27th-31st, 2009 when the challenge will end.

*MY STARTING PIC IS IN MY SIGGY.*

*LADIES I NEED A LIST OF THE GREAT CONDITIONERS YOU ARE USING SO I CAN LIST THEM HERE. SOME EXAMPLES OF DEEP CONDITIONERS THAT CAN BE USED ARE:*

Mizani Moisturefuse
Mizani Thermasmooth
Mizani Fulfyl Conditioning Treatment (mild protein)
Biolage Hydrating and Ultra Hydrating Conditioning Balm
Biolage Fortetherapie Cera-Repair Treatment (both at-home and professional)
Biolage Hydratherapie Cera-Repair treatment (both at-home and professional)
Nioxin Intensive Therapy Weightless Reconstructive Masque (mild to moderate protein)
Nioxin Scalp Therapy #3 for fine chemically enhanced hair (mild to moderate protein)
Aubrey Organic Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner
Keracare Humecto (in the tub)
Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus Mango
Organics Hair Mayonnaise Treatment for Damaged Hair (mild protein)
Alter Ego Garlic Treatment Oil Conditioner (great for sheddding)
Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor (mild protein)
Salerm 21 Wheat Germ Mask
Miss Key 10 in 1 Conditioner
Queen Helene Cholesterol 
Loreal Nature's Therapy Mega Moisture Conditioner
Creme Of Nature Nourishing Conditioner
Pantene Relaxed & Natural Breakage Defense Hair Conditioning Mask
Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor (mild protein) 
Ultra Black Hair Deep Conditioner (by Cathy Howse)
Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner
Nature's Gate Biotin Strengthening Conditioner
Jason Natural Thin to Thick hair & Scalp Therapy Extra Volume Conditioner
ElucenceMoisture Balancing Conditioner
Elucence Extended Moisture Repair Treatment (mild protein)
Creme Of Nature Conditioning Reconstructor (mild protein)
Nexxus Humectress Ultimate Moisturizing Conditioner
Organic Root Stimulator Hair Mayaonnaise
Aubrey Organics GPB Balancing Conditioner (mild protein)
Ultra Sheen Duo Tex Protein Conditioner



*The above are the ones found in my own stash of conditioners. I would like to add others for the sake of our newbies so please indicate if the conditioners are protein based or I would automatically assume they are moisture based, okay?*

*Other deep conditioners that can be used are:*

GVP Conditioning Balm (from Sally's)
Joico K Pak Deep  Penetrating Reconstructor (protein) 
Joico K Pak Intensive Hydrator Conditioner
Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm
Hairveda Sitrinillah Deep Conditioning Mask
ORS Replenishing Pak (mild protein/moisturizing)
Alter Ego Nourishing Rebalancing Conditioner
Shescentit Banana Brulee 
Ojon Ultra Hydrating Conditioner
Phytojojoba Mask
Mizani Microfusion Conditioner
MOP C-System Conditioner
Redken All Soft Heavy Cream
LeKair Cholesterol (mild protien)
ICON Inner Home Moisture Mask
Aubrey Organics Green Algae Hair Rescue Conditioning Mask (protein)
Aubrey Organis Isand naturals Conditioner
J/A/S/O/N/ Sea Kelp Conditioner
Freeman's mango Papaya Conditioner
Rene Furtere Karite Intense Nourishing Mask (mild protein)
Federic Fekai Hair Mask with Shea Butter 
NuNaat Keratin Conditioner (protein)
Aveda Sap Moss Conditioning detangler
Tresemme Natural Conditioner
Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment
Pantene Restoratives Time Renewal Replenishing Mask
Kenra Platinum Shea Butter Reconstructor (protein)
Nexxus Emergencee (mild to moderate protein)
Carols Daughter Black Vanilla Smoothie
Silicon Mix Conditioner
Alter Ego Energizing and Rebalancing Cream
Shapely's Mane N Tail


*Those who want to join, please PM me and I will add you to the challenge. *

*Remember to always have fun.*

*Deep Conditioning Challengers so far are:*

*Aggie*
*wheezy807*
*carmencan*
*Mrs. Verde*
*Lisaaa Bonet*
*JustKiya*
*daephae*
*swalker31*
*platinum*
*Smiley79*

*MonaLisa*
*Msstarr718*
*jersygurl*
*DaPPer*
*sweetcocoa*
*tiffers*
*huricane
luvovcandy
SuchMagnificance

strive2win
lexi84
sevetlana
tishee
veggieBURGER
SouthernStunner
jahzyira
LaidBak
thaidreams
moonglowdiva

ms_b_haven06
Mandy4610
Longdayinthepark
Lei*Lei
Eisani
chebaby
smwrigh3
PGirl
Twisties
unique4lyfe33

NYRICAN1
ladycage
anewday
Shay72
cutiebe2
sandyrabbit
myronnie
camilla
ILuvmuhgrass
Muffin

BillsBacker67
BlackPearl1
jrae
bluediamond0829
Chameleonchick
SouthernBeauty
drasgrl
silentdove13
Tarae
MzWill

Shana'
trinigal27
diamond42377
tgrowe
Br*nzeB*mbsh~ll
tangerinedream
bbdgirl
maleekah
naturally-devine
TheLadySays

RedBee
malachi74
Southerngirl4ever
spacetygrss
shae101s
Nubiangt
labareda
slim_thick
Choclacotton
Caramel Jewel

2Cute!
A-Yannie
lwilliams1922
ajacks
Romey
sanserity30
chiliz345
alyn308
princessdi
FijiFlower

PuffyBrown
Nice Lady
Highly Favored08
natstar
babydollhair
cicilypayne
**Jade**
GoldenBreeze
brightblueink
Golden75

Mis007
evsbaby
lennet93
Glamourlicious
sandyrabbit
bign_17
deltagyrl
SunnyDelight
princessvonne
yellow08

mommyoftheyear
Irresistable
newsflower
Jaxhair
bluwatersoul
asummertyme
KissKiss
jbailey
Fabu-lass
s1b000

TriniStarr
healthyhair2
lovleelilie
CurliDiva
labareda
Julyllove
QueenC71
JessCNU
curlyreese
seashell

Cynnamyn
TdotGirl
Lexib
Loves Harmony
Hot40
PeonyBella (aka- Redbee)
NappturalWomyn
JDandBeyond
adf23
jayjamlov

Butterfly08
SweetMarshCrystal
mtmorg
sonia1965
shoediva2006
miss_cherokee
netnet26
sexycap
Amelia456
miss congeniality

nik4jesus
lp318lp
nubinikki
naturalness
scarcity21
Chardai
Sugarhoneyicetea
jsjess
waitingtogrow
Calyx505

MsElise
tycoles
_belle
hairsothick
Tallone
poeticmusiqu
Wanny
55brneye
Chocsmile
ayoung

angeleyes3b
Guyaneek
TeaKyoo
Forever in Bloom
J Glazin
jaded_faerie
Squikee
Serenity_Peace
yodie
Diam0ndiva

misstig
adi687
mj11051
DaDragonPrincess
mahogany_horizons
BostonMaria
Whimsy
ladybuginthechi
song_of_serenity
futurescbride

joytimes10
birdie
cheri
sunbubbles
vpoetic
katblack
flowinlocks
Controversial*Diva
misstobz
fobaker

Kysmet
Klutzie
aymone
naturalgurl
msdeevee*


----------



## hurricane (Dec 23, 2008)

Lady Aggie sign me up.


----------



## luvovcandy (Dec 23, 2008)

Im in!  Lets do this!!


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Dec 23, 2008)

Im so in...I can just taste BSL


----------



## diligence (Dec 23, 2008)

Ooh, me, me, I'm in!  Thanks Lady Aggie...I was hoping you would continue this!


----------



## lexi84 (Dec 23, 2008)

Me, me, me!!!  As soon as the summer hits, I'm deep conditioning every other day again.  I got cur-ay-zee growth when I did that last time!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 23, 2008)

Alright ladies, all of you who have pm'ed me and here in this thread have been added. Good luck ladies.


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for adding me, lol. This is going to be so benefitial. One whole year! Wow!!!!


----------



## thaidreams (Dec 23, 2008)

Could you please add me to this challenge?  Thank you!!!


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 23, 2008)

OK I am in.  Starting/current pics in siggy.  I DC every time I wash anyway so I might as well join.  I have been using a mix of ORS/olive oil or LeKair cholesterol/olive oil with a plastic cap and 30 minutes of heat.  I just got some Phyto deep conditioner so I'll be putting that in rotation as well over the next few months.  I measure after my relaxers which typically happen around the 15th of the month.  So my siggy will be updated once a month.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 23, 2008)

Add me please!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 23, 2008)

me me me. Please add me.


----------



## Tamrin (Dec 23, 2008)

Im in . I want to do this. Please add me.

LDITP


----------



## Eisani (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm all over this. I sent u a PM, too!  It may give me a chance to use up some stuff.


----------



## chebaby (Dec 23, 2008)

please add me.
during the summer i will deep condition 3 times a week but i cant promise that the other months it will be more than once a week. but still put me on the list. my hair loves to be deep conditioned.


----------



## smwrigh3 (Dec 23, 2008)

ME 2!!! COUNT ME IN!

ETA: PM... SENT!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Aggie said:


> *Hi again to all deep conditioning challengers,*
> 
> This is just a continuation of the deep conditioning challenge that ran for all of 2008. Now by popular demand it's back for next year beginning January 1st - December 31st, 2009.
> 
> ...


 

Samanthajones Technique????  Wow.

Love you Aggie!!!! I would say "sign me up" - but I probably won't be around.... Good luck ladies!!! I do this anyway... so - It is not a challenge - really....

Hugs!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 23, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Samanthajones Technique????  Wow.
> 
> Love you Aggie!!!! I would say "sign me up" - but I probably won't be around.... Good luck ladies!!! I do this anyway... so - It is not a challenge - really....
> 
> Hugs!


 
Hi SJ, I love you too sweetie and you know I gatta give you your props. Sorry to hear you won't be around....you are indeed a sweetie pie.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 23, 2008)

Okay ladies, the list of DC challengers has been updated so far. I will continue to take pm's and those who come in and want to join here, I will keep checking and adding from here as well. 

Good luck ladies and don't forget to post starting pics.


----------



## ladycage (Dec 23, 2008)

I will join this challenge.  I use alter ego garlic or cholestrol overnight.  I also just received Mega tek so I will find out how to use that as a DCer.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Dec 23, 2008)

I really need to join this challenge I be slacking on DCing


----------



## Lei*Lei (Dec 23, 2008)

This is great! I already dc about 1-2x a week (wednesdays and/or sundays) and so far my hair has been loving it! This challenge will help me to stay on track. I dc with a cheap cholesterol treatment and add an egg if i want some protein. Other than that i co-wash in between deep conditioning days and bun or wear wigs daily.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 23, 2008)

Please add me! I actually added a third dc a week based on reading the last thread.  I will post a pic on Jan 1st along with my dc info.


----------



## anewday (Dec 23, 2008)

THis is my starting point


----------



## cutiebe2 (Dec 23, 2008)

please add me! I have been doing this since September and I love it! I will use Hairveda StritiNillah


----------



## TexturedTresses (Dec 23, 2008)

you know i'm definitely in.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 23, 2008)

LaidBak said:


> OK I am in. Starting/current pics in siggy. I DC every time I wash anyway so I might as well join. I have been using a mix of ORS/olive oil or LeKair cholesterol/olive oil with a plastic cap and 30 minutes of heat. I just got some Phyto deep conditioner so I'll be putting that in rotation as well over the next few months. *I measure after my relaxers which typically happen around the 15th of the month.* So my siggy will be updated once a month.


 
I just sent you a pm on the bolded, okay?


----------



## camilla (Dec 23, 2008)

count me in i am a little longer than my siggy pic about an inch or so


----------



## myronnie (Dec 23, 2008)

AGGGGIIIEEEEE
add me!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 23, 2008)

Everyone so far has been added. I am heading to bed now, but please don't stop sending your requests to be added. I will check again in the morning from this point for all requests of those who still wish to be added to the challenge, okay? 

Goodnight for now ladies, I am very sleepy.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm in! This will give me an op to step up my roller setting skills.... or lack thereof


----------



## *Muffin* (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey Aggie! This challenge sounds like a lot of fun, and I could use a fun challenge for 09'.  I guess you can sign me up .  I'll DC twice a week and alternate between a protein and a moisturizing (Aubrey Organics GPB for protein and either the Island Naturals, White Camellia, or Rosa Mosqueta for DC'ing).  See you in January with my starting pic .


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 23, 2008)

Im in Ive deep conditioned every week for one hour for the past month so far.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Dec 23, 2008)

Please add me in.  This is a easy challenge but it will keep me on track to doing it!!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Dec 23, 2008)

Please add me too Aggie.....I've been secretly doing this during the last challenge.


----------



## drasgrl (Dec 23, 2008)

I'll try it again.  I fell off the wagon with the last challenge.  I hope I can keep up this time.


----------



## Tarae (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm definitely in.  I'll have a starting pic up soon (it'll be my progress pic from the current challenge).


----------



## Shana' (Dec 24, 2008)

Please sign me up, TIA


----------



## diamond42377 (Dec 24, 2008)

Ok, I'm in! This will be new for me since I usually don't wash 2-3 times/week


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Dec 24, 2008)

Sign me up!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 24, 2008)

Aggie, don't forget about me~  

{{smooches}}


----------



## tgrowe (Dec 24, 2008)

Just pm'ed you Ms. Aggie. DC is the truth and the truth shall set you free!!!!!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 24, 2008)

*Muffin* said:


> Hey Aggie! This challenge sounds like a lot of fun, and I could use a fun challenge for 09'. I guess you can sign me up . I'll DC twice a week and alternate between a protein and a moisturizing (Aubrey Organics GPB for protein and either the Island Naturals, White Camellia, or Rosa Mosqueta for DC'ing). See you in January with my starting pic .


 
Good to see you Muffin. It is a lot of fun when you begin to see the big improvements in your hair with dc'ing.



drasgrl said:


> I'll try it again. I fell off the wagon with the last challenge. I hope I can keep up this time.


drasgrl, that's why we call it a challenge. We are here to encourage and cheer each other on so make sure you try to check in as often as you can, okay?


----------



## Aggie (Dec 24, 2008)

By the way ladies, the challenge has been updated from last night to right now. Keep the requests coming.


----------



## chebaby (Dec 24, 2008)

i just bought a bottle of aubrey organics gpb so i cant wait to deep condition on dry hair with that.


----------



## malachi74 (Dec 24, 2008)

sign me up please. last year's challenge was the best thing i ever did for my hair


----------



## DaPPeR (Dec 24, 2008)

Awww u remembered to put me on the list! I'm so glad I can join this one. I will be deep conditioning twice per week with my concoction of ORS Replenishing Conditioner /Suave Humectant mixed with castor oil. Thanx Aggie!

ETA: under a hood dryer for 20 mins on dry hair.


----------



## spacetygrss (Dec 24, 2008)

I plan to continue in this challenge.

My staple DCs are Joico Moisture Recovery Balm, ORS Replenishing Conditioner and Banana Brulee by Shescentit. I also use Joico Kpak 1-2 times per month.


----------



## PlatinumBronze (Dec 24, 2008)

Sign me up!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 24, 2008)

chebaby said:


> i just bought a bottle of aubrey organics gpb so i cant wait to deep condition on dry hair with that.


I want to try this so bad but I have to order it online for next year I guess.



malachi74 said:


> sign me up please. last year's challenge was the best thing i ever did for my hair


 
This is so good to hear malachi74 and it shows. It has been wonderful for mine as well. I will add you right now.



DaPPeR said:


> Awww u remembered to put me on the list! I'm so glad I can join this one. I will be deep conditioning twice per week with my concoction of ORS Replenishing Conditioner /Suave Humectant mixed with castor oil. Thanx Aggie!
> 
> ETA: under a hood dryer for 20 mins on dry hair.


 
Girl you know I pay close attention to my girls. Have fun honey.


----------



## shae101s (Dec 24, 2008)

Me Me!! I'm in! and for my DC I will be using HairVeda's SitriNillah Deep Conditioning Masque, and or Ayurvedic Mix of Amla/Shikakai and Brahmi powders


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm in! DCing twice a week worked wonders for my hair in 2008


----------



## *Muffin* (Dec 24, 2008)

I forgot to mention how I will be DC'ing.  Most of the time I DC with heat for around 30 minutes to an hour (30 minutes with heat and sometimes 30 without).  Sometimes when I use a protein DC I do it without heat and I leave it on overnight and wash it out the next morning and condition.  I think this challenge will be good for me because I've been getting lazy with my DC'ing.  I'll do it but I won't feel like doing it.  This challenge will help me remember how important it is to remember to DC.


----------



## labareda (Dec 24, 2008)

Could you please add me to this challenge?


----------



## Aggie (Dec 24, 2008)

shae101s said:


> Me Me!! I'm in! and for my DC I will be using HairVeda's SitriNillah Deep Conditioning Masque, and or Ayurvedic Mix of Amla/Shikakai and Brahmi powders


 


Nubianqt said:


> I'm in! DCing twice a week worked wonders for my hair in 2008


 


labareda said:


> Could you please add me to this challenge?


 
Ladies you have all been added. Welcome to the challenge!


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 24, 2008)

Ok I will be mainly wearing my LF until I reach APL this year. So I will be DC 1x/wk on wet hair using either ORS, LeKair, Patene Mask, or SE MegaSilk. These will be in rotation until I use them all up to buy new ones...I refuse to be a PJer. My money aint long like alot of you ladies. Before I DC I apply 2 min Aphogee to my hair for like 5 mins.
Whenever I am not under my LF which will only be for like 2 weeks at the most every 4 months, I will DC 2x/wk going back and fourth with moisture and protein.
****I forgot to mention this stuff earlier.


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 25, 2008)

Well i just shampooed and deep conditioned under the hooded dryer for 20 minutes with Keracare Humecto. My detangling process was a breeze. I punked out on the rollerset and just slapped on some NTM leave in and wet bun. I just don't have the energy, setting my hair for i dunno how long, sitting under the dryer for another hour, blah, blah...


----------



## smwrigh3 (Dec 25, 2008)

*Me and my hair- Bunning
*
Sunday- Shampoo, D/C, Moisturize and seal. BUN IT UP! 
Tuesday- Co-wash- D/C moisturize and seal. Bun it up

*In weave*
 Sunday- Shampoo and D/C
Wednesday D/C on dry hair and rinse

I texlaxed 2day so here is my 09 starting pic!


----------



## Caramel Jewel (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm in...I DC tonight with mizani moisture fuse...I kept a plastic cap on for over an hour..I'm transitioning...the 11th will be seven months post...I haven't found a fav conditioner yet so I know I'll be using different brands over the year.....


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 25, 2008)

I washed yesterday and wasnt able to DC b/c I had to run out and finish christmas shopping after has put my 2 min Aphogee on. So I just washed it out and wet bunned it until today. I cornroll my hair and put my LF on...


----------



## 2Cute! (Dec 25, 2008)

I could not have come across this thread at a better time. My hair really needs this.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 25, 2008)

Still not posting a starting pic until Jan 1st.  Here to post my dc reggie:

Conditioner--Hairveda's Sitrinillah Deep Conditioning Masque
DC 3x/wk
2 times on wet hair, 1 time on dry hair
plastic cap, heat, 1 hour (at some point in 09 I will be getting a hair steamer and I will dc one time a week with that)


----------



## A856 (Dec 25, 2008)

add me to the list please....

_**subscribing**_


----------



## *Muffin* (Dec 25, 2008)

Just wondered if any of you ladies have any favorite DC'ing articles, videos, and links and if you would share them.  Here are two that I like:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_v77duwZp0&feature=channel_page

http://healthytextures.typepad.com/my_journey_to_healthy_hai/2008/06/healthy-hair-tr.html


----------



## ajacks (Dec 25, 2008)

Please add me to the list.  I will provide a start picture in January when I remove this weave install.   I will be conditioning once a week, since I plan to continue wearing a sew-in for 2009: I will be using Aubrey Organics Conditioners , Banana Brulee, Fortifying Hair Mask and Hairveda Sitrinillah


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Dec 25, 2008)

please add me

I REALLY need to get into the DC habit for 2009.
I'm using AO HSR right now and will alternate between heat and plastic bag overnight.

starting pic is in my sig


----------



## Platinum (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks for adding me to the list, Aggie! I'm going to try to have a starting pic this week.


----------



## Romey (Dec 25, 2008)

Add me!! My Pibbs will be getting a workout.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 25, 2008)

I got a heating cap as one of my Christmas gifts today!! I will be using it later when I get home. At the parents now about to eat in about 45 minutes.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanx for the add Aggie!!

I will be using mainly ORS Replenishing conditioner as my deep Conditioner....and i will be deep conditioning 1-2 times a week with heat.

I'll post a starting pic in January.


----------



## illustrioussplendor (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks for this challenge. Count me in! I'm trying to stretch my relaxer, I'm about 8 weeks post and my hair is a hot mess. Hopefully DCing will help me with my stretching. I plan to DC 3 times per week either with heat or overnite using keracare humecto, mizani moisturefuse, or ORS olive oil replenishing conditioner. Will ppost a starting pic as soon as I figure out how. Maybe DH can do it for me.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 25, 2008)

I plan to DC atleast 2-3 times a week with Dark and Lovely's "Dry Hair Healer", ORS Replenish Pak or Lustersilk's Shea Butter DC. I also plan to add some Ayurvedic powders to some of my DC's.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Dec 25, 2008)

I have maaaany DC to choose from, so I will just alternate between protein and moisture. Most times I will put on a plastic cap and leave on for 60 minutes to overnight, and use the dryer if I have time to sit.


----------



## Nice Lady (Dec 25, 2008)

I am down for the cause! I will post my pictures.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 25, 2008)

Please sign me up


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 25, 2008)

DCing right now with Sitrinillah and a plastic cap.  Started with dry hair.  Will leave plastic cap on for a few hours then use my conditioning cap for 60 minutes.


----------



## natstar (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm in-

I have a variety of conditioners/deep conditioners so I will be using them up this year


----------



## chiliz345 (Dec 26, 2008)

Yeah- I think I need to be joining this one.  I'm working on becoming more deliberate and self-disciplined in my hair care.  *off to stock up on conditioners*


----------



## babydollhair (Dec 26, 2008)

Please add me.

I will use aubrey hsr. ag fastfood, and elucence mb about two ~ three times a wk. Thanks!


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 26, 2008)

bumping for princessdi.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice Lady said:


> I am down for the cause! I will post my pictures.


 


chiliz345 said:


> Yeah- I think I need to be joining this one. I'm working on becoming more deliberate and self-disciplined in my hair care. *off to stock up on conditioners*


 
Oooooh Newbies!!! Welcome ladies. Just ask lots and lots of questions if you get stuck with not knowing what to do. We are all here to help out one another. Thanks for joining the DC challenge. Your hair will thank you for it, you'll see.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 26, 2008)

By the way, the challenge has been updated to this point and all new challengers have been added. Let's grow our hair to new lengths this year ladies and most of all, let us retain that length, okay?


----------



## chebaby (Dec 26, 2008)

last night i deep conditioned with k pak reconstructor and hydrator and my hair felt like butter.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 26, 2008)

I too deep conditioned today with AO honeysucke rose mixed with some WEN tea tree cleansing conditioner.


----------



## cicilypayne (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm in ..I will post starting pics later in ?Jan but hair still stuck at shoulder same as my signature picture no great gains just early losses. Alter Ego nourishing rebalancing conditioner and ORS Hair Mayo. Once a week conditoning only due to braided net install.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 26, 2008)

cicilypayne said:


> I'm in ..I will post starting pics later in ?Jan but hair still stuck at shoulder same as my signature picture no great gains just early losses. Alter Ego nourishing rebalancing conditioner and ORS Hair Mayo. Once a week conditoning only due to braided net install.


 
Hi cicilypayne, you've just been added. Welcome to the challenge and good luck on reaching your hair goals this year.


----------



## myronnie (Dec 26, 2008)

Today I stocked up on some more good moisture deep conditioners..GVP Conditioning Balm and Silk Elements Megasilk Olive 
Soooo tomorrow is my hendigo treatment so I'm gonna deep condition overnight using Garnier Dry/Damaged mixed with some stuff. I just got a new webcam-laptop so I'll be able to take mannnnyyy hendigo pictures!!!!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 26, 2008)

myronnie said:


> Today I stocked up on some more good moisture deep conditioners..*GVP Conditioning Balm* and Silk Elements Megasilk Olive
> Soooo tomorrow is my hendigo treatment so I'm gonna deep condition overnight using Garnier Dry/Damaged mixed with some stuff. I just got a new webcam-laptop so I'll be able to take mannnnyyy hendigo pictures!!!!


 
Oooh I've seen many of the ladies here have gotten great results from the bolded so I'll add that on the front page with the list of conditioners. Thanks for posting myronnie.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 26, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I too deep conditioned today with AO honeysucke rose mixed with some WEN tea tree cleansing conditioner.


Can't wait for my AO HSR to arrive. I could not wait for my local health food store to restoke, so I ended up ordering online.

I went conditioner crazy last week
Here are the goodies I bought:

AO HSR
Pantene conditioning mask
Mizani Thermasmooth
Mizani moisturfuse
Suave tropical coconut

I already had:

ORS hair mayo
Shescentit Banana Brulee



Lets just say, I will NOT be buying conditioner, or anything else for that matter, anytime soon!


----------



## illustrioussplendor (Dec 26, 2008)

DC'd for 45 min with heat and overnight with ORS olive oil replenishing cond.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 26, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> Can't wait for my AO HSR to arrive. I could not wait for my local health food store to restoke, so I ended up ordering online.
> 
> I went conditioner crazy last week
> Here are the goodies I bought:
> ...


 
Mandy I have all in your stash except the Shescentit products. Thanks for posting.

*Ladies, do me a kind favor - please include the brand name of the products you're using so I can post them on the front page for our newbies, especially if you're having great results with them. Thanks a million. *


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

First, thanks Aggie for letting me join this challenge

I've been dc'ing for a long time, but it will be great to join this group of fellow dc'ers for extra support during those times when I have to push myself to be consistent.

Tonight, for my DC, I'm using ORS Replenishing pack with some Ojon ultra hydrating, and a couple of tsps of extra olive oil mixed in.  I've put it on dry hair, and I'm using a heating cap.

*Start Pics added Jan 16th, and were taken on Jan 2nd:*


----------



## chebaby (Dec 26, 2008)

here are the deep conditioner that have worked for me and the ones i love:

ORS replenishing pak
joico k pak deep penetrating reconstructor
joico k pak intensive hydrator
redken all soft heavy cream
keracare humecto
its a 10
banana brulee


----------



## Eisani (Dec 26, 2008)

Okay, starting pic. This is the most recent, semi-straightened pic I have because I haven't been using heat. I lightly blow dried last Saturday (12/20/08). I may come back and change the pic for accuracy purposes at a later date. 






My DC's will alternate so I can't list what I'll commit to using because that's subject to change depending on my mood and hair needs   . Y'all know I'm fickle anyway.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 26, 2008)

dc's i will use but subject to change/will be adding:
Elasta QP DPR-11
ORS Rep. Pak
Kenra MC


----------



## PuffyBrown (Dec 27, 2008)

*Muffin* said:


> I forgot to mention how I will be DC'ing. Most of the time I DC with heat for around 30 minutes to an hour (30 minutes with heat and sometimes 30 without). Sometimes when I use a protein DC I do it without heat and I leave it on overnight and wash it out the next morning and condition. I think this challenge will be good for me because I've been getting lazy with my DC'ing. I'll do it but I won't feel like doing it. This challenge will help me remember how important it is to remember to DC.


 
Hi Muffin, I wanting to let you know that I tried the African Rooibos Tea.  



Mandy4610 said:


> Can't wait for my AO HSR to arrive. I could not wait for my local health food store to restoke, so I ended up ordering online.
> 
> I went conditioner crazy last week
> Here are the goodies I bought:
> ...


'

Mandy,  I cannot believe how far your hair has come. Whatever you are doing is good. It looks good.



Eisani said:


> Okay, starting pic. This is the most recent, semi-straightened pic I have because I haven't been using heat. I lightly blow dried last Saturday (12/20/08). I may come back and change the pic for accuracy purposes at a later date.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Eisani, you have a head full of beautiful hair. I love it!


----------



## monikr (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm in - I just PM'd for the add. 

ETA: I will be using Garnier Ultra Doux Avocado Oil and Shea Butter mask until I get back to the states and can get my hands on my regular DCs.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks for signing me up Aggie!

I am in this challeng for th duration, God willing.

I am going to DC 2x per week during the cold months and 2 - 3 tx per week during the hotter months w/heats. 1x per week with conditioning cap/or Conair Bonnet, and 1x per week under the dryer. (getting a Pibbs in two weeks; I am so excited!)

Currently I am using the following conditioners (subject to change)

Moisturizing
Elucence Moisture Balance
Kenra
She Scent-it Fortifying Mask
HairVeda SitriNalla Masque

I have protein conditioners. I use one weekly (Healthy Sexy Hair Soy Milk, but the other ones I use maye 1x or 2x per month. Fyi: proteins are Healthy Sexy Hair Soy Milk, Keraphix, Mega Tek (applied to scalp 3x per week), Affirm5 in 1 Reconstructor, Emergencee (rarely use).


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Dec 27, 2008)

I am in on this as well.  I have not been doing DC's often until recently.  I now require them once a week.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 27, 2008)

Checking in for the week.  I used my Ovation Set today, then followed with a DC of LeKair Cholesterol and a generous helping of olive oil.  30 minutes under the dryer.  It came out very soft with some, but minimal, breakage.  Im 14 days post with some noticable NG.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 28, 2008)

chebaby said:


> here are the deep conditioner that have worked for me and the ones i love:
> 
> ORS replenishing pak
> joico k pak deep penetrating reconstructor
> ...


 


Eisani said:


> Okay, starting pic. This is the most recent, semi-straightened pic I have because I haven't been using heat. I lightly blow dried last Saturday (12/20/08). I may come back and change the pic for accuracy purposes at a later date.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dang Eisani, your hair is breathtaking!



Golden75 said:


> dc's i will use but subject to change/will be adding:
> Elasta QP DPR-11
> ORS Rep. Pak
> Kenra MC


 


PuffyBrown said:


> Thanks for signing me up Aggie!
> 
> I am in this challeng for th duration, God willing.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks ladies for posting your DCs for me to add on the front page which I will find time to do either tomorrow or Monday. Please keep them coming. SOme of these I already have on the front page but I see a few that are not there.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Dec 28, 2008)

i'm most definitely in.  i'll be using mop extreme moisture (maybe), honey suckle rose, sitrinillah, ors replenishing conidioner.  I'll also be trying to finish up all of my darned conditioners that i didn't really like.


----------



## Tarae (Dec 28, 2008)

My main DC will be Silk Elements Moisturizing Treatment.

Also
Pantene R&N Mask
Kenra MC
AO HSR


----------



## Aggie (Dec 28, 2008)

sandyrabbit said:


> i'm most definitely in. i'll be using *mop extreme moisture *(maybe), honey suckle rose, sitrinillah, ors replenishing conidioner. I'll also be trying to finish up all of my darned conditioners that i didn't really like.


Have you used this conditioner before SR or no? I was eyeing that one as well on www.sleekhair.com. I was going to purchase it but decidd not to because I hadn't gotten any reviews on it from my girls here. I wanted to know how well it worked. 

By the way, you and eveyone that joined today up to this point have all been added to the challenge.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 28, 2008)

I was on a DC spree today

Prepooed with oils
Did a BS treatment
DCed with OCT
And now I am doing an overnight DC with Pantene DC mask
.......I was bored
I hope my hair will not bit me in the butt for this


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 28, 2008)

ok I'm gonna try this

once per week (sometimes less often) is all I was doing, I'm gonna up it for this year and pray I can/will keep this commitment

starting pic!


Hosted on Fotki

will be using alot of the conditioners on the list, plus Aveda, and Redken


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 28, 2008)

Dcing overnight right now.


----------



## newflowers (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi - 

I would like to join too. As you so rightly pointed out, while I usually deep condition at least every week, sometimes I do get lazy; being motivated to deep condition 2-3 times a week can only be a good thing. 

The deep conditioners I use at this time are:

Phytojoba Intense Hydrating Mask (regularly) - moisture - this one is my regular conditioner that I use twice a week with a bag on my head while lounging in the tub. the directions say 5 minutes so not a real dc. 

and these are to 15 or more minute ones that I use with heat (bag under the dryer for 20 minutes or more)
*ICON Inner Home Moisture Mask* - moisture - this is simply my fav moisturizing deep conditioner - i dc overnight with this one when I relax. 

*Aubrey's Organics Blue Green Algae Hair Rescue Conditioning Mask*- protein - I just recevied this one for Christmas, so haven't used it yet, but it looks really good. 
*Rene Furterer Karite Intense Nourishing Mask* - light protein - another promising christmas present
*Frederic Fekkai Hair Mask with Shea Butter* - moisture - i do like this one will continue to use it. 

So to get in the twice per week, Wednesday used to be a hair evening for me - and then I got lazy and did only Saturdays. So deep conditioning with heat on Wednesday and Saturdays. I will get a picture posted by the end of the week.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Dec 28, 2008)

I did a conditioner/oil prepoo yesterday.
I then washed and DC'd with heat. I DC'd 
with heat for 30 min, then I just left it on
while I finished up laundry. My hair now is
so nice an moist.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Dec 28, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Have you used this conditioner before SR or no? I was eyeing that one as well on www.sleekhair.com. I was going to purchase it but decidd not to because I hadn't gotten any reviews on it from my girls here. I wanted to know how well it worked.
> 
> By the way, you and eveyone that joined today up to this point have all been added to the challenge.


 
this conditioner is great.  i posted a thread on it when a first tried it reviewing it.  i havn't used it in a little bit because i'm having a hard time finding it now... i used to just pick it up in the bath and body near me.  its super moisturizing.  i didn't even really want to add anything to my hair after i used it.  i will buy it again once i use up all of my not so great conditioners that i purhcased just because.


----------



## MonaLisa (Dec 28, 2008)

_*Thanks for remembering to add me to challenge.*_

_*I will be more vigilant with the conditioning in the part 3 challenge.
Had a hard lesson learned for the end of '08...I won't be stretching again past 4 months again anytime soon..
Ready for a comeback. I will take a pic at some point, I just don't have it in me yet to see the two inch trim/cut -- but I need to have something to compare to six months-year from now to see if I made it back from this mistake.*_ 
_*
Did an overnight mix with Vatika Frosting, Cocosta Oil and SitriNillah (topped off with some Ojon) - about to shampoo now and do an Aphogee treatment *__(I shoulda NEVA slacked off on those - I think I did too much moisture and not enough of protein - fell off the moisture/protein wagon, getting back on - it makes a big difference_)

_*Will follow up the protein treatment with another quick SitriNillah moisture hit*_.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Dec 28, 2008)

I am about to DC with Silk Elements Olive oil mixed with Lady Fior Olive oil


----------



## Chameleonchick (Dec 28, 2008)

PuffyBrown said:


> I did a conditioner/oil prepoo yesterday.
> I then washed and DC'd with heat. I DC'd
> with heat for 30 min, then I just left it on
> while I finished up laundry. My hair now is
> so nice an moist.


 

Now thats what I call multitasking


----------



## Jaxhair (Dec 28, 2008)

Sign me up please!


----------



## bluwatersoul (Dec 28, 2008)

*I'd like to be added to this challenge! I need to be more consistent with my DC'ing and am hoping this will help. Right now, I use Hairveda Sitrinillah or ORS replenishing to DC with: they both do me well. 

I have been wanting to try Oyin products and Aubrey Organics for awhile, maybe I will get to it this year. But really, my hair is loving Hairveda and Wen (which I use for co-washing) *


----------



## morehairplease (Dec 28, 2008)

Deep conditioning(moisture) now for 1 hour.


ETA: Our desktop is in the repair shop. Once it is fixed I will upload my starting point pic.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 28, 2008)

DC'ing now with ORS Replenshing Pak and TreSemme moisturizing condish mixed with Brahmi, Maka, and Amla powders.

*Satisfying two challenges with one stone*


----------



## asummertyme (Dec 28, 2008)

I am down..please adda sista in..stating pic in my avatar as well!


----------



## yellow08 (Dec 28, 2008)

PM'ed you...
My starting pic is in my avi...
Uses AO HSRose conditioner


----------



## lennet93 (Dec 28, 2008)

Starting pic in avatar...I'm DC right now with GVP Conditioning Balm..I'm going to leave it in for a few hours with conditioning cap.


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Dec 28, 2008)

I went back and realized I didnt have a starting pic...


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 28, 2008)

lennet93 said:


> Starting pic in avatar...I'm DC right now with *GVP Conditioning Balm*..I'm going to leave it in for a few hours with conditioning cap.


How do you like it?


----------



## Aggie (Dec 28, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> ok I'm gonna try this
> 
> once per week (sometimes less often) is all I was doing, I'm gonna up it for this year and pray I can/will keep this commitment
> 
> ...


 


newflowers said:


> Hi -
> 
> I would like to join too. As you so rightly pointed out, while I usually deep condition at least every week, sometimes I do get lazy; being motivated to deep condition 2-3 times a week can only be a good thing.
> 
> ...


 


sandyrabbit said:


> this conditioner is great. i posted a thread on it when a first tried it reviewing it. i havn't used it in a little bit because i'm having a hard time finding it now... i used to just pick it up in the bath and body near me. its super moisturizing. i didn't even really want to add anything to my hair after i used it. i will buy it again once i use up all of my not so great conditioners that i purhcased just because.



Thanks for answering SR.



MonaLisa said:


> _*Thanks for remembering to add me to challenge.*_
> 
> _*I will be more vigilant with the conditioning in the part 3 challenge.*_
> _*Had a hard lesson learned for the end of '08...I won't be stretching again past 4 months again anytime soon..*_
> ...



You know I wouldn't have forgotten you hon'.



Jaxhair said:


> Sign me up please!


 


bluwatersoul said:


> *I'd like to be added to this challenge! I need to be more consistent with my DC'ing and am hoping this will help. Right now, I use Hairveda Sitrinillah or ORS replenishing to DC with: they both do me well. *
> 
> *I have been wanting to try Oyin products and Aubrey Organics for awhile, maybe I will get to it this year. But really, my hair is loving Hairveda and Wen (which I use for co-washing) *


 


asummertyme said:


> I am down..please adda sista in..stating pic in my avatar as well!


 
A warm welcome to all new challengers. I will add you in shortly. Thanks also to those who listed their DC's for me to add to the front page. We are on a roll ladies!!!


----------



## Amour (Dec 28, 2008)

count me in please


----------



## jeabai (Dec 28, 2008)

Does using Wen once a week count as a DC


----------



## lennet93 (Dec 28, 2008)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> How do you like it?




I absolutely LOVE it. Since I got it like 2 weeks ago, its the only thing I have been using to DC. Its thick but not too thick, it just melts in my hair. It leaves my hair very soft and it feels strong afterward, not sure how because I don't think it has protein in it. Oh and it smells


----------



## PuffyBrown (Dec 28, 2008)

Chameleonchick said:


> I have maaaany DC to choose from, so I will just alternate between protein and moisture. Most times I will put on a plastic cap and leave on for 60 minutes to overnight, and use the dryer if I have time to sit.





Chameleonchick said:


> Now thats what I call multitasking


 
Ooo..I know why you have so many conditioners Miss Lady. You went shopping at Sickbay!
Then you have those other condishes you just mentioned. You're in the PJ family!



Aggie said:


> I too deep conditioned today with AO honeysucke rose mixed with some WEN tea tree cleansing conditioner.


 
Aggie, how many days are you DCing?


----------



## Aggie (Dec 28, 2008)

PuffyBrown said:


> Ooo..I know why you have so many conditioners Miss Lady. You went shopping at Sickbay!
> Then you have those other condishes you just mentioned. You're in the PJ family!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Once a week because I'm in braids now. But when I take these down it will back to my usual 2 per week. I will incorporating just a tad bit more protein in my regimen. I feel like my hair needs it right now.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 28, 2008)

jbailey said:


> Does using Wen once a week count as a DC


 
The fig one is quite thick to me for DC'ing but I would still recommend maybe a little of it with a full deep conditioner like most of us do for added moisture, strength and manageability, okay?

ETA: Will you be joining the challenge?

ETAA: Okay I just got your pm to be added. You have been added as well jbailey.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 28, 2008)

KissKiss said:


> count me in please


 
Okay KissKiss, I'll add you now and welcome to the challenge.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Dec 29, 2008)

I forgot to list the current conditioners that I'm currently using:

-ORS Rep Pak
-AO HSR
-Nacidit Aloe Vera
-Miss Keys 10 en 1

*ETA:* I'll add a pic later.  Pics are the part of challenges that I find challenging.


----------



## TriniStarr (Dec 29, 2008)

Ohhhh this  DC Challenges sounds GREAT to me. Can you add me to this challenge.

Here is a list of conditions that im currently applying to my hair:
~KeraCare Humeto
~ORS Rep Pak


----------



## Jaxhair (Dec 29, 2008)

My first check in...

Had an overnight moisture DC using bananas, coconut cream, dollop of shea butter, honey and molasses. I made plenty, so leftovers, enough for 3-4 applications, will be frozen in bags ;-). Hope to DC weekly or fortnightly, alternating protein and moisture.

Random: How can we not have a  smilie?


----------



## Fab79 (Dec 29, 2008)

Please add me to this challenge was going to join 'bootcamp09' but this seems to be more up my ally as will combine with wig challenge09.  have to work out how to get pictures on


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey Aggie,

That is a great list of deep conditioners - all of my favorites are already listed!
AO Honeysuckle Rose
Pantane R&N Mask
Queen Helene Chlosterol
Aphogee Blancing Moisturizer and 2 min Reconstructor
Organics Hair Mayo
Lustersulk Shea Butter

I'm down for 2009!


----------



## chebaby (Dec 29, 2008)

kenra nourishing masque had me licking my lips yesterday. had my hair feeling amazing.


----------



## labareda (Dec 29, 2008)

Please add me! I'm DC 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Eisani (Dec 29, 2008)

Jaxhair said:


> Random: How can we not have a  smilie?


We do  just type  ; ) without the space in between


----------



## Julyllove (Dec 29, 2008)

Please add me to this challenge as well. I just discovered how much I love to DC on dry hair.


----------



## newflowers (Dec 30, 2008)

I am deep conditioning as we speak - or as I type as the case may be. I finally decided that even though I am on vacation, my hair is not. I did a pre-poo with Phytonectar, washed with phytorhum for the first wash and phytojoba for the second. I am watching CSI Miami with ICON Inner Home and a bag on my head. I'll go under the dryer for thrity minutes. My hair will be so wonderful, I might even wear it down tomorrow. Well, okay, maybe not all day, but for a little bit - certainly long enough to take that picture.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Dec 30, 2008)

I want to be in please


----------



## Hot40 (Dec 30, 2008)

ok I am in but help the new girl if I put product on for 5min with a cap under the dry is that a deep condition?


----------



## sevetlana (Dec 30, 2008)

Here is my starting pic.


----------



## newflowers (Dec 30, 2008)

Hot40 said:


> ok I am in but help the new girl if I put product on for 5min with a cap under the dry is that a deep condition?


 
Deep conditioners will have instructions that ead to leave in for 15 minutes with or without heat. Some conditioners work for both regular and deep conditioning, some will only say 1-5 minutes and rinse. 

What product are you using? What do the instructions say?


----------



## CurliDiva (Dec 30, 2008)

I've found that I need to write down which conditioners (esp. if I mix several) to monitor what works best  - as I use up all of my products!


----------



## mommyoftheyear (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey guys I love Aphogee Keratin 2 Minute Reconstructor can I use that twice a week? I was thinking that was too much protein? I have some packets of silk element megasilk moisturizing treatment has anyone used that before?


----------



## naturally-devine (Dec 30, 2008)

Just checking in.  I am deep conditioning right now with Elasta DPR and Olive Oil.  I used Kenra MC on Friday.  This is also giving me a chance to use up some products .  I hope this DPR leaves my hair feeling good, because I didn't like it the first time I used it.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 30, 2008)

I just DC'd with LeKair Cholesterol mixed with olive oil.  I have some Phytojoba mask on my head now.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 30, 2008)

My hair doesn't dry out or tangle like it used to. I'm glad I joined this challenge.


----------



## BlackMarilyn (Dec 30, 2008)

my starting pic

(btw, i'm the poster previously known as Redbee)


----------



## jeabai (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm late... DC'd on Sunday with moisturefuse under dryer for 45 minutes


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Dec 30, 2008)

Hot40 said:


> ok I am in but help the new girl if I put product on for 5min with a cap under the dry is that a deep condition?



Also, check the first page of this challenge #4 and #5 under "*Here is what you will need for this challenge:*" it lists the approximate amount of time that should be used for this challenge.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Dec 30, 2008)

Platinum said:


> My hair doesn't dry out or tangle like it used to. I'm glad I joined this challenge.



It's always good to see wonderful benefits.  Congrats!


----------



## cicilypayne (Dec 30, 2008)

deep condition yesterday on dry hair for 1 hour using queen helene cholesterol


----------



## mommyoftheyear (Dec 30, 2008)

Just checking in I started Sat. with a Apolgee 2min deep. Today I just finished up with the silk element moist. treatment mixed with honey and evoo I sat under the dryer for about 25 min b/c I rollerset. Silk element was okay when I run out I will try something else.


----------



## s1b000 (Dec 30, 2008)

I just updated my sigi so hopefully you'll see my starting pic.  I'm doing my DC today, and I normally DC 2X per week and then rollerset after.  Today I'm pre-pooing with PhytoNectar (oil), will shampoo with PhytoNectar, then use PhytoKarite for my conditioner.  I just stocked up during the Phyto Friends and Family sale so I'm thrilled with the savings.  My 2nd DC of the week is usually with a blend of Davine's Nounou mask and AlterEgo garlic.


----------



## newflowers (Dec 30, 2008)

Okay - my starting picture is my avatar. Aggie - do you prefer the picture in the signature? Or can you tell me how to put the picture in the body of the message? I'm uploading from my computer.


----------



## sevetlana (Dec 30, 2008)

Dced yesterday with Profective mega growth deep strengthening growth conditioner. I added some epsom salts to it it turned to water instantaneously, so I had to use it straight. The watery conditioner I used as a cowash. 

I did not get alot of slip from the profective, my hair felt a bit hard but when it dried it was soft, so that is ok.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Dec 30, 2008)

just finished dcing with She Scent-it Fortifying Mask.
Hair still really wet so no reports on the results but I know it is gonna be good.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm DC'ing now for one hour; 30min with heat/30 min w/o.  My conditioner is a mixture of Nacidit Aloe Vera, ORS Rep Pak, and a tbspn of extra EVOO.


----------



## NappturalWomyn (Dec 31, 2008)

I'll join in. I will do Aubrey Organics White Camellia Ultra Smoothing overnight or Motions Moisture Plus Deep Conditioner with herbs mixed in overnight. I also have a herbal hair mask I got from Bulk Herbs that I will use every couple of weeks. I did a deep conditioner treatment yesterday, and I'll do another one on Friday for my twice weekly mandate.


----------



## JDandBeyond (Dec 31, 2008)

Please add me to the journey!  I will post a starting pic tonight.  I hope to alternate between moisture and protein using one of each every week and DCing twice a week.  

Protein: ORS Replenishing Pak; Aphogee 2 min Reconstructor
Moisture: Kenra Moisturizing; Nexxus  

I purchased Keracare Humecto and the Hairveda deep conditioner that starts with an H....(can't remember off hand how to spell it) and will throw those into the mix as well.


----------



## adf23 (Dec 31, 2008)

Add me as well!  This is something I have been slacking on, since mid transition (go figure).  I want to start fresh since I am now natural.  My original plan was to DC at least once per week for 2009, but 2x will only enhance the results


----------



## TdotGirl (Dec 31, 2008)

I would like to join. Please add me to the list.


----------



## Eisani (Dec 31, 2008)

Since I have the flu , I won't be going out tonight so I suppose I can officially kick off the new year and the beginning of this challenge by doing an overnight DC w/Joico Moisture Recovery. 

I know this doesn't actually start until tomorrow, but on Moday, I dc'd w/Jessicurl WDT and the Saturday before Kan Kanechomn Karite Butter .


----------



## sevetlana (Dec 31, 2008)

Has anyone here used this hair mayonnaise, and what were the results. The brand is Vitale. Here is a pic and the ingredients. 

WATER ,POLYQUATERNIUM-32 ,OLEA EUROPAEA (OLIVE) FRUIT OIL ,SODIUM LAURYL SULFATE ,PROPYLENE GLYCOL ,CETYL ALCOHOL ,LANOLIN ,DICETYLDIMONIUM CHLORIDE ,DIMETHICONE ,PANTHENOL ,GLYCERIN ,DAUCUS CAROTA SATIVA (CARROT) SEED OIL ,HYDROLYZED SOY PROTEIN ,DMDM HYDANTOIN ,TRIETHANOLAMINE ,HYDROLYZED OAT PROTEIN ,CETRIMONIUM CHLORIDE ,MELALEUCA ALTERNIFOLIA (TEA TREE) LEAF O ,CHOLESTEROL ,YELLOW 5 ,CAMPHOR ,TETRASODIUM EDTA ,METHYLPARABEN ,MENTHOL ,PROPYLPARABEN ,FRAGRANCE ,ALEURITES MOLUCCANA EXTRACT ,YELLOW 6 ,TOCOPHERYL ACETATE ,BENZOPHENONE-4 ,CARUM PETROSELINUM (PARSLEY) EXTRACT ,ARNICA MONTANA FLOWER EXTRACT ,URTICA DIOICA (NETTLE) ,MENTHA PIPERITA (PEPPERMINT) EXTRACT ,CAPSICUM ANNUUM (EU) ,COCHLEARIA ARMORACIA (HORSERADISH) ROOT ,HYDROLYZED EGG PROTEIN ,RETINYL PALMITATE ,BLUE #1


----------



## Barbara (Dec 31, 2008)

This certainly is a good way for product junkies to use up all of their conditioners.  I need to join, but I can’t see myself getting my hair done more than twice a month.  My life is just too busy.  I’m not “that into hair.”


----------



## jayjamlov (Dec 31, 2008)

Please add me to the list. I would love to take part in the Deep Conditioning Challenge. I will Deep Condition 2-3 times a week. This will definitely help me use up all the conditioners I have. I've bought too many over the past few months. Thanks a Heap!


----------



## Platinum (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm staying at home tonight so I guess I'll be DC'ing. I'm not sure if I'm going to DC with Dry Hair Healer by Dark and Lovely or Lustersilk Shea Butter cholesterol.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Dec 31, 2008)

Please add me! I missed last year's and I'd like to give it a shot. I plan on cwing 2x a week (one of those times I'll do a DC prepoo with heat) and washing 1x a week (baking in a leave in conditioner afterwards for an hour).


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 31, 2008)

Dc'd last night for 1 hr with heat.  Used Hairveda's Sitrinillah.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Dec 31, 2008)

Hate to hear that you are sick. I hope it doesn't last long.






Eisani said:


> Since I have the flu , I won't be going out tonight so I suppose I can officially kick off the new year and the beginning of this challenge by doing an overnight DC w/Joico Moisture Recovery.
> 
> I know this doesn't actually start until tomorrow, but on Moday, I dc'd w/Jessicurl WDT and the Saturday before Kan Kanechomn Karite Butter .


----------



## SweetMarshCrystal (Dec 31, 2008)

Add me too!!! I plan to DC 2x every week. 
Mon - Aphogee 2min or ORS Mayo (Protein)
Wed - Keracare Humecto (moisture)


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 31, 2008)

sevetlana said:


> Has anyone here used this hair mayonnaise, and what were the results. The brand is Vitale. Here is a pic and the ingredients.
> 
> WATER ,POLYQUATERNIUM-32 ,OLEA EUROPAEA (OLIVE) FRUIT OIL ,SODIUM LAURYL SULFATE ,PROPYLENE GLYCOL ,CETYL ALCOHOL ,LANOLIN ,DICETYLDIMONIUM CHLORIDE ,DIMETHICONE ,PANTHENOL ,GLYCERIN ,DAUCUS CAROTA SATIVA (CARROT) SEED OIL ,HYDROLYZED SOY PROTEIN ,DMDM HYDANTOIN ,TRIETHANOLAMINE ,HYDROLYZED OAT PROTEIN ,CETRIMONIUM CHLORIDE ,MELALEUCA ALTERNIFOLIA (TEA TREE) LEAF O ,CHOLESTEROL ,YELLOW 5 ,CAMPHOR ,TETRASODIUM EDTA ,METHYLPARABEN ,MENTHOL ,PROPYLPARABEN ,FRAGRANCE ,ALEURITES MOLUCCANA EXTRACT ,YELLOW 6 ,TOCOPHERYL ACETATE ,BENZOPHENONE-4 ,CARUM PETROSELINUM (PARSLEY) EXTRACT ,ARNICA MONTANA FLOWER EXTRACT ,URTICA DIOICA (NETTLE) ,MENTHA PIPERITA (PEPPERMINT) EXTRACT ,CAPSICUM ANNUUM (EU) ,COCHLEARIA ARMORACIA (HORSERADISH) ROOT ,HYDROLYZED EGG PROTEIN ,RETINYL PALMITATE ,BLUE #1


I have seen this around, but I have not used it before. Hopefully some who has can chime in.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 1, 2009)

_*The alcohol  and Eisani *_ _{sorry you're feeling poorly chica} __*encouraged me to dc overnight with AVEDA Brilliant/Joico Moisture Recovery/Joico Body Luxe.*_


----------



## Romey (Jan 1, 2009)

I DC'D today using Elasta QP Intense(Protein) and I didn't like it. I normally use ORS Replenishing Pak, or Alphogee 2 min Reconstructor. I will not use it again.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jan 1, 2009)

DC with StritiNillah...

I always shampoo after my DC, my hair is so fine that it gets messed up if I don't (I use hairveda amala shampoo)


----------



## *Muffin* (Jan 1, 2009)

Relaxing and DC'ing tonight with both my GPB and Island Naturals conditioners.  Hopefully it does a good job of restoring the protein/moisture balance of my hair .  I'll let you guys know how it turned out .


----------



## *Muffin* (Jan 1, 2009)

Romey said:


> I DC'D today using Elasta QP Intense(Protein) and I didn't like it. I normally use ORS Replenishing Pak, or Alphogee 2 min Reconstructor. I will not use it again.


 
Sorry to hear this.  I've come to the conclusion that my hair doesn't like Elasta QP products period.  Maybe you're experiencing the same thing I did.  I've tried both the DPR deep conditioner and the Mango Butter moisturizer and both left my hair feeling like stiff straw .  ORS replenishing pak and aphogee 2 minute reconstructor work really well for my hair, though .


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 1, 2009)

Relaxing today and on the dc step. Dcing with Sitrinillah again.


----------



## sevetlana (Jan 1, 2009)

Mandy4610 said:


> I have seen this around, but I have not used it before. Hopefully some who has can chime in.



Thanks for the response Mandy. I am using it now. I added some honey and ghee. I will report back when I am dry. It smells nice tho. I hope others will chime in too.


----------



## mommyoftheyear (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy new year ladies I am about to wash and dc with coconut milk,conditoner, cheapie, evoo, honey and a dash of castor oil. Then a roller set.


----------



## Ganjababy (Jan 1, 2009)

deep conditioning now with pantene


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 1, 2009)

My starting pic is my avatar.


----------



## healthyhair2 (Jan 1, 2009)

Okay, so I have done my first deep conditioning treatment of the challenge. I used OUIDAD DEEP TREATMENT. I will also use Sizta 2 Sizta Shea Peppermint deep conditioner. My hair will be relaxed also on January 10th.I will get my ends trimmed since that has not been done in at least a year--this will use my pass. Here's my starting pic:


----------



## hurricane (Jan 1, 2009)

Will be getting a relaxer Jan. 7th. Tonight I am going to do a clarifying shampoo using suave and then dc with ORS hair mayo. My avatar is my starting pic.


----------



## diamond42377 (Jan 1, 2009)

Here's my starting picture for the DC challenge. It was taken this morning right after my first DC (I decided to start on the 1st and then added it to my calendar for at least every week. My hair is damp with just a little HS 14-in-1 on it. I DC'ed with Pantene Relaxed and Natural Intensive Moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## sonia1965 (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy New Hair Growing Year Ladies!!!

I would like to join this challenge, I am dc-ing overnight with Motions Moisture Plus. I am a bit of of a pj and will use up the conditioners I already have. Will post a starting pic as soon as I am sorted. Am using MT and OCT so my conitioning will be moisture based.

ETA - natural 4a


----------



## Eisani (Jan 1, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*The alcohol  and Eisani *_ _{sorry you're feeling poorly chica} __*encouraged me to dc overnight with AVEDA Brilliant/Joico Moisture Recovery/Joico Body Luxe.*_


That smiley sums it up perfectly. How did that combo turn out for u?


----------



## SexyCap (Jan 1, 2009)

Sign me up...

Starting pic attached... Type 4 TWA

My Deep Conditioners are (rotate use): 

Full fat yogurt/coconut oil
Elasta QP DPR-11
Haiveda Stirnellah (mixed with loreal vive pro hydra gloss or nutri gloss condish)
AO GPB

I either do 2-3 hours no heat or 30 with/30 without using a heat cap

I DC about twice a week.

'D'


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 1, 2009)

I used LeKair Cholesterol today. Sat under conditioning cap for 45 mins and slept in it for an extra 2 hrs.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Jan 1, 2009)

I love this challenge. My hair feels so much better dc twice a week.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jan 1, 2009)

Yesterday i conditioned under the dryer for 20min with Keracare Humecto conditioner.


----------



## luvovcandy (Jan 1, 2009)

Today I DCd with Silicone Mix and Hot Six oil (with a little peppermint oil in it). I kept a cap on for about 2 hours then sat under the dryer under hot air for about 5 minutes.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jan 1, 2009)

Just got DC'ing my hair.  I relaxed today and my hair felt a both dry and a bit weaker, so I wanted to DC with both my AO GPB and the Island Naturals.  I DC'd first with the protein DC w/heat for 20 minutes, then rinsed it out.  The GPB worked really well.  It's more of a protein conditioner so it didn't make my hair feel super moisturized, but it definitely made my hair feel stronger.  It's definitely a keeper .  Then I followed up by DC'ing with my moisturizing DC.  I DC'd for 30 minutes with heat and about 5-10 minutes without heat.  My hair felt much softer, moveable, and more moisturized.  It's a great DC.  Overall I definitely recommend the GPB and Island Naturals.  The smell may be off-setting to some, but I kind of like it.  They both smell of spices .


----------



## Amelia456 (Jan 1, 2009)

Please, please, please sign me up!


----------



## nik4jesus (Jan 1, 2009)

please sign me up too! I will DC 2x week. My startin pic is avatar..


----------



## Aggie (Jan 1, 2009)

WOW!!! I must say I am moved by the number of requests for this challenge, so far 150+ challengers, Woo Hoo!!! Okay, all ladies that have sent me pm's and requested to join from within this thread up to this point have all been added to the challenge. Welcome to all new DC challengers and let's have some fun, shall we?

Okay here's my update:

Today I pre-pooed my scalp and braids with some diluted Infusium 23 Repairologie conditioner. I then washed them with some diluted peppermint castile soap and while I was giving myself a full body coffee/olive oil scrub in the shower, I decided to DC without heat for 30 minutes with some diluted Ultra Black Hair Deep Moisturizing Conditioner mixed with Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose and Aphogee keratin 2 minute conditioner. After washing this out, I add a little bit of Lavender WEN conditioner in as a leave in. My scalp felt wonderful, my braids felt lighter and smelled divine.


----------



## Twisties (Jan 2, 2009)

I deep conditioned 12/30 with Fantasia IC Deep Penetrating Moisturizer (with heat under Hot Tools 1059 Dryer), followed by oil rinse with castor oil and another rinse with Ovation Creme Rinse.   I knew I would be using heat, so I had to step it up for proctection.   

Results here:


----------



## Aggie (Jan 2, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I used *LeKair Cholest*erol today. Sat under conditioning cap for 45 mins and slept in it for an extra 2 hrs.


 
I cannot find this conditioner here in the Bahamas and I have been hearing some good things about it. I will be visiting the US next month so i'll be looking for it then. I really want to try this especially mixed in with my henna treatment.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Jan 2, 2009)

shampooed with amla cream rinse (loved, felt like a conditioner wash), i did an acv rinse, deep conditioned with mop c-sytem conditioner mixed with honey and olive oil.  i'm kinda excited b/c i'm using the big green 3 inch rollers at home.  Can't wait to see how they look.  I never though my hair would be long enough for this.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 2, 2009)

last night i deep conditioned on dry hair for 30 minutes with AO GPB(love protein) then shampood with wen sweet almond mint. then conditioned for 5 minutes with joico intense hydrator. i then slaped on some leave in and oil and wet bunned.


----------



## Ozma (Jan 2, 2009)

Today I DC'd with ORS Hair Mayo, honey and EVOO under a hot towel for 30 minutes.
I washed with baking soda and my cheapie conditioner. Then, I applied coconut oil, jojoba, and Parnevu T-Tree leave-in. I am currently air drying in two-strand twists and braids. I will wear a twist/bun protective style until next DC/co-wash.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 2, 2009)

I DC'd today for 50 min under the Pibbs with Elucence and Lazartigue shea butter on the ends. I'm rollersetting tonight.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 2, 2009)

DC'd this morning 30 min w/NuNaat Keratin and Cupuacu Butter Conditioner. WnG.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jan 2, 2009)

Eisani said:


> DC'd this morning 30 min w/NuNaat Keratin and Cupuacu Butter Conditioner. WnG.


 
You are on the ball girl. Isn't this like your 3rd DC this week?


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 2, 2009)

I updated my album, just look under "comparison" and  you'll see my results. Password is in my siggy.


----------



## nubinikki (Jan 2, 2009)

Count me in. I'm wearing twist extensions right now so this is needed to keep my hair from drying out.


----------



## jeabai (Jan 3, 2009)

DC'd 30 minutes under pibbs with stirnillah and air dryed!


----------



## smwrigh3 (Jan 3, 2009)

YALL ARE KILLING ME! ITS THE 3rd and I am doing my first DC tomorrow! I gotta catch up! lol


----------



## Eisani (Jan 3, 2009)

PuffyBrown said:


> You are on the ball girl. Isn't this like your 3rd DC this week?


Yea girl... I've just been playing in my products  So much to use, so little time...


----------



## naturalness (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Lady Aggie,

I would love to join this challenge, hope it is not too late. I will be updating my fotki with my starting pics.


----------



## MzWill (Jan 3, 2009)

Mandy4610 said:


> I went conditioner crazy last week
> Here are the goodies I bought:
> 
> AO HSR
> ...




Glad to see I'm not the only one on a conditioner spree!
Let's see...last nite I ordered more of my staple J/A/S/O/N Sea Kelp
Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose
Aubrey Organics Island Naturals

Gonna order some other Aubrey Organics cons next week!

Oh, while I'm at it I may as well tell my DC regimen:
I used J/A/S/O/N Sea Kelp w/honeyquat & castor oil for last year's challenge. It worked quite well for me so I'll continue w/it. I will alternate between this & the new cons in to switch things up a bit. 

Most times I DC on dry hair as I don't wash w/poo but once a month. I use Aggie's ACV & Citric Acid recipes to really keep my scalp clean & itch free.  Thanks Aggie!!!

Dry hair, usually w/no heat for hours (use heat 45 mins if I'm pressed for time).


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jan 3, 2009)

Im in and i will be using:
LeKair Cholesterol 
aphogee 2 minute
org


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jan 3, 2009)

Eisani said:


> Yea girl... I've just been playing in my products  So much to use, so little time...


 
Is that your usual amount of times that you DC per week. Is it a big difference from doing 3 instead of 2. I considered adding one more day, but lately I have been so friggin lazy.


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 3, 2009)

i wanna be in..so please add me Aggie!!!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome all new challengers - you have just been added!


----------



## Shaley (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm in Aggie.

I'll be using: 

Phytojoba Mask
Mizani Microfusion
ORS Replenishing Pak


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 3, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Welcome all new challengers - you have just been added!


 

thank u kindly!


----------



## diamond42377 (Jan 3, 2009)

DC #2 for this week. I am under the dryer 30 mins with Pantene R&N Moisture mixed with VCO. After rinse I am going to leave in HS 14-in-1 with coconut oil to seal and bun to protect my ends. I will probably throw on a phony pony this week since I am in the wig challenge. I really need to get some more conditioner and coconut oil.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 3, 2009)

I just used Capilo Suela y Canela last night. Hair was very soft afterwards.


----------



## Romey (Jan 3, 2009)

Muffin,

Sorry for not addressing your response sooner. 

I ended up washing my hair and rollersetting again the next day due to the stiffness. I was attempting to try something new. 

I haven't been able to find the ORS Replenshing Pak in a larger size other than the individual packets. I may have to search the internet for some, but it does wonders for my hair.


----------



## Romey (Jan 3, 2009)

I am prepooing overnight with Dabur Amla oil. I will wash and dc with Mizani Moisterizing Conditioner. I will use the conditioners in my stash before purchasing new ones. This may help me to establish a staple condish.


----------



## Sugarhoneyicetea (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm in to yet another challenge!  I use ORS replenishing pack and Kenra.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 3, 2009)

Shampood with GVP Extra Gentle

Dc'd for 45 mins with heat using Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm

Applied GVP Conditioner and GVP Smoothing Serum, then rollerset and did a silk wrap


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 3, 2009)

For 2009, I'm upping my deep conditioning to 3 times per week.

This is making all the difference in my hair this winter, also sitting with my heat bonnet on while on LHCF (which I'm doing right now) is one of the most effortless yet pampering things I can do on the regular!

Although I have plenty of products to use up, I want to buy Elasta DPR-11 after reading several reviews by naturals who love it!


----------



## jsjess (Jan 3, 2009)

Please count me in.

I will be using Kenra, Nexuss, Bantu moisturizing conditioners and alternating with MT protien conditioner. I use a clarifying shampoo once a month in adddition to Kenra moisturizing shampoo and Elasta QP shampoo for relaxed hair.


----------



## RavenMaven (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm in! Could you add me please?
Thanks I appreciate it!

Oh, and Hi LHCF, this is my first post!


----------



## moonglowdiva (Jan 3, 2009)

*I dc-ed today. I use a combination of Mendex and SE R&R Hair Mayonnaise. I sat under the hooded dryer for 30 minutes and I let my hair cool after for about 15 minutes before I rinsed.*


----------



## Julyllove (Jan 3, 2009)

Just deep conditioned with some freeman's mango papaya conditioner. Seems good so far. I got it for $1 at Rite Aid on clearance.


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 3, 2009)

Deep condished with Silky Elements Mega Cholesterol Conditioner. It's really thick and creamy and gave my hair super softness and slip. I am cancelling my Pantene R&N Deep Condish Mask for now.


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 3, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Shampood with GVP Extra Gentle
> 
> Dc'd for 45 mins with heat using Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm
> 
> Applied GVP Conditioner and GVP Smoothing Serum, then rollerset and did a silk wrap


Girl, will ya take some pics of your silk wrap? Please share!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 3, 2009)

MzWill said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one on a conditioner spree!
> Let's see...last nite I ordered more of my staple J/A/S/O/N Sea Kelp
> Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose
> Aubrey Organics Island Naturals
> ...


 
Sorry I missed this post earlier honey. You're quite welcomed.


----------



## lp318lp (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello Ladies,

I'm glad to be a part of this challenge.  I was a bit of a lurker last year, but am glad to be on board with you all!  

I'm going to alternate between my AVEDA Sap Moss Conditioning Detangler mixed with 3 TBSP of Coconut Milk, and my TRESemme Natual Conditioner.  I will use a plastic cap or saran wrap to cover my hair.

Thanks for this new level of accountability, Aggie!

me~


----------



## TdotGirl (Jan 3, 2009)

I just finished dc'd with silk elements megasilk moisturizing treatment adding castor oil for 45 minutes w/ heat.


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 3, 2009)

Just finished DCing with Banana Brulee.


----------



## BlackMarilyn (Jan 3, 2009)

wed 31st dec 2008: protein treatment with motions cpr (20mins under dryer)
sat 3rd jan 2009: relaxed with ors olive oil relaxer kit. deep conditioned with ors replenishing pak


----------



## naturalness (Jan 3, 2009)

Today, I deep conditioned with Miss Jessies Creme de la Creme conditioner for 15 minutes-this conditioner smells so good. I then followed that with Miss Jessies Rapid Recovery Treatment and had that in my hair for an hour under my heat cap. This condtioner is very thick, the thickest I have experienced and it spread so easily over my hair, it smells nice too. My hair feels very soft and is tangle free.


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 3, 2009)

Aggie said:


> By the way, the challenge has been updated to this point and all new challengers have been added. Let's grow our hair to new lengths this year ladies and most of all, *let us retain that length*, okay?



That is my theme song for this year Aggie - retention, retention, retention!! I have to remember (again) to treat my hair like antique lace! 



Aggie said:


> *Ladies, do me a kind favor - please include the brand name of the products you're using so I can post them on the front page for our newbies, especially if you're having great results with them. Thanks a million. *



I'm using mainly Eqyss Premier Creme Rinse (love this stuff), and Elasta QP Intense Fortifying Conditioner. I just ran out of the Trader Joe's Refresh Conditioner (loved it!) and I'm feining for some AO HSR - I need to go to the health food store next week.  
I also use a lot of food - honey, molasses, bananas, and the like. I'm also getting up on some herbs - I use hibiscus in all my DC's now, and I have some irish moss in the cabinet that I need to play with. 



Eisani said:


> Okay, starting pic. This is the most recent, semi-straightened pic I have because I haven't been using heat. I lightly blow dried last Saturday (12/20/08). I may come back and change the pic for accuracy purposes at a later date.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Is this the sort of stuff I msis by not stalking fotkis!?!?!?!?! Oh my goodness, I had no clue! Gorgeous hair, missy! 



GoldenBreeze said:


> I forgot to list the current conditioners that I'm currently using:
> 
> -ORS Rep Pak
> -AO HSR
> ...



Me and you both!!!   



newflowers said:


> Okay - my starting picture is my avatar. Aggie - do you prefer the picture in the signature? Or can you tell me how to put the picture in the body of the message? I'm uploading from my computer.



Not Aggie, but I so love it when people put their starting pics in the post - that way, when  someone is looking through the thread later (like, years later) long after you've changed your avatar, they'll still be able to see your progress - it's great comparing some old posts to current avi's/siggies!  

With that said, here is my starting pic, taken today - a solid 4.5. Just for reference, APL is around 8. 






I really fell off the DC'ing twice a week thing towards the end of the year - I've been styling my hair differently, and I haven't been using MT, and I really haven't felt the need to do the midweek DC.  

Urmhrm, and that's why I'm starting to see a wee bit more breakage, too, I think. *sigh* So, my reggie is kinda in limbo, as I try to figure out how to balance my differing needs and not eat up all my time during the week. Once I figure it out, I'll post a reggie.


----------



## Lei*Lei (Jan 3, 2009)

Still dc'ing with my cholesterol treatment. I've been doing it over night on dry hair since i'm feeling kinda lazy.


----------



## Cynnamyn (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello ladies! I'm happy to be apart of this challenge. I DC'd on Tuesday with AO Honeysuckle Rose mixed with olive oil, castor oil, honey and aloe vera gel. I'm overnight DC'ing right now with ORS Olive Oil Replenishing Pak mixed with olive, castor, and coconut oils and aloe vera gel.

Pic of 12/30/08 DC:







Pic of 1/3/09 DC:





I apologize for the huge picture. I tried to resize it in photobucket but it's still coming up large through the link.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 3, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> That is my theme song for this year Aggie - retention, retention, retention!! I have to remember (again) to treat my hair like antique lace!
> 
> *For me it's retention as well - BIG TIME!!!*
> 
> ...


 
Girl JK, thank you so much for coming in and spreading your contagious love and bubbling personality here. Love ya honey.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 3, 2009)

Cynnamyn said:


> Hello ladies! I'm happy to be apart of this challenge. I DC'd on Tuesday with AO Honeysuckle Rose mixed with olive oil, castor oil, honey and aloe vera gel. I'm about to overnight DC right now. I'm still not sure what I'm going to mix together.


 
Lovely hair Cyn and great starting point for the challenge too.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 3, 2009)

Lei*Lei said:


> Still dc'ing with my cholesterol treatment. I've been doing it over night on dry hair since i'm feeling kinda lazy.


 
Girl Lei*Lei, this kinda laziness will pay off in the long run. This DC'ing on dry hair works wonders for my hair too.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 4, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> Me and you both!!!



It's so good to know I'm not alone! 


I'm about to slap some AO HSR on my dry hair, and call it a night.


----------



## Cynnamyn (Jan 4, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Lovely hair Cyn and great starting point for the challenge too.


 
Thanks Aggie! I appreciate the kind words..you're making me :Blush2:

Update on tonight's DC:
I decided to DC with ORS Olive Oil Replenshing Pak mixed with my favs (olive oil, castor oil, coconut oil, and aloe vera gel). My hair is soooo soft already. I added this to my dry hair after bunning for the past 3 days.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 4, 2009)

I DC'ed on NY's with LeKair for like 2 hrs, my hair feels really strong.


----------



## lp318lp (Jan 4, 2009)

DC Divas!

I'm thinking about going old school on my DC for awhile.  I'm in Boston, and the where outside can be frightful.  Question for you:

By old school, I mean DC'ing with eggs, mayo, and/or a mayo and avocado mix.

What do you all do after you DC?  If it is a protein based product, do you follow it up with a moisturizing shampoo?

me~


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 4, 2009)

Deep conditioned last night(protein) for one hour without heat and overnight w/a moisturizing conditioner. I will likely deep condition on Sunday & Wednesday of each week b/c I notice that my scalp got a little itchy from waiting a week to dc again.


----------



## hurricane (Jan 4, 2009)

Dc'ed last night with tresseme' mixed with glycerine. Good luck ladies. My goal is MBL by the end of the year.


----------



## lexi84 (Jan 4, 2009)

I've been  deep conditioning over night for the past week.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 4, 2009)

Overnight DC after my usual Ayurvedic co wash.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 4, 2009)

lp318lp said:


> DC Divas!
> 
> I'm thinking about going old school on my DC for awhile. I'm in Boston, and the where outside can be frightful. Question for you:
> 
> ...


 
No, you shampoo first, then use your "old school" protein conditioner, followed by a moisturizing conditioner for a minimum of 30 minutes with or without heat.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 4, 2009)

tishee said:


> Deep conditioned last night(protein) for one hour without heat and overnight w/a moisturizing conditioner. I will likely deep condition on Sunday & Wednesday of each week b/c *I notice that my scalp got a little itchy from waiting a week to dc again*.


 
Hrmmm, you know better than this tishee. Thank goodness your hair and scalp talk to you this way. By the way, once a week is allowed only for those who are wearing their hair braided and weaved up.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 4, 2009)

hurricane said:


> Dc'ed last night with tresseme' mixed with glycerine. Good luck ladies. My goal is MBL by the end of the year.



I hope you reach your goal with room to spare. 


This morning I rinsed the AO HSR out of my hair, did a co-wash, added my leave-in after blotting out excess water, put my hair in a bun, and headed out to church with my cousin.

They serve breakfast at her church before early morning service.  While we were serving, one of the sistas reached over me to get some napkins and got a wiff of that HSR.  She told me that my hair smelled very nice.  I  and said thank you.  She then asked me what I used, and when I told her, she said "that's not for black hair."  I cracked up, shook my head, then with a big smile on my face I said, " It works well on my black hair." She told me that I shouldn't be surprised when all my hair started to fall out.  I just laughed.  We were, after all, in church.  I guess she would have fallen out on the floor if I had told her that I've been using AO products for almost a year.

Just thought I'd share that with my fellow DDDC ladies.


----------



## lennet93 (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm DC with Elasta QP DPR with out heat, will DC for a few hours..not my fave DC but I'm trying to get rid of the little bit I have left.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 4, 2009)

GoldenBreeze said:


> I hope you reach your goal with room to spare.
> 
> 
> This morning I rinsed the AO HSR out of my hair, did a co-wash, added my leave-in after blotting out excess water, put my hair in a bun, and headed out to church with my cousin.
> ...


Thanks for sharing GB. This happens all the time among my friends and associates as well, but I just smile and walk away. No point in arguing, I mean afterall, the proof is in the pudding....Ooooops! But then again they haven't seen the "pudding" (ie my natural hair) for a long timebecause I have been hiding my hair from them for over a year now.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm DCing with Nacidit Olive Oil, they are sleeping I can go under the dryer today!


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 4, 2009)

After joining LHCF in August last year I realized that DC is so important at least for my hair. So I started using Pantene R&N Deep Condish Mask but it wasn't moisturizing enough for me by itself. I added melted shea butter to it and it made my hair feel so soft and heavenly. To combat the effects of cold, everchanging weather here I started doing hot oil treatments as well and still my hair felt great with the hot oil and DC. My mistake was combining oils in my Pantene Deep condish mask/shea butter mix. My hair was shedding so badly. It felt rough. I should have left well enough alone and not jumped on the "mixing this mixing that" bandwagon. So..
Now I am using Silk Elements Mega Cholesterol Moisturizing Treatment and my hair seems to love the switch. And the moral of the story is...

What works for one doesn't work for all. But overall I am so glad that I deep condish now, and my hair is as well. Thanks for the challenge.


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 4, 2009)

GoldenBreeze said:


> I hope you reach your goal with room to spare.
> 
> 
> This morning I rinsed the AO HSR out of my hair, did a co-wash, added my leave-in after blotting out excess water, put my hair in a bun, and headed out to church with my cousin.
> ...


 
All I can say is ignorance or lack of knowledge can produce over-generalization or stereotyping.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jan 4, 2009)

I did a protein treatment today.
Mixed Keraphix and Nexxus Aloxxi Emergency.
I left that in my hair for 30 min. No heat.
I washed with Moisturizing Shampoo
I sat under my heat cap for 30 minutes to DC.
Now I am just hanging out on LCHF with the DC in
my hair. I put a hat on to hold in the moisture until
I am ready to wash it out. I have to get dinner ready.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 4, 2009)

GoldenBreeze said:


> I hope you reach your goal with room to spare.
> 
> 
> This morning I rinsed the AO HSR out of my hair, did a co-wash, added my leave-in after blotting out excess water, put my hair in a bun, and headed out to church with my cousin.
> ...


What did her hair look like?


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jan 4, 2009)

For anybody that did this challenge last year, how was your growth rate?


----------



## bluwatersoul (Jan 4, 2009)

Cynnamyn said:


> Hello ladies! I'm happy to be apart of this challenge. I DC'd on Tuesday with AO Honeysuckle Rose mixed with olive oil, castor oil, honey and aloe vera gel. I'm overnight DC'ing right now with ORS Olive Oil Replenishing Pak mixed with olive, castor, and coconut oils and aloe vera gel.
> 
> Pic of 12/30/08 DC:
> 
> ...





*Girl, your hair is beautiful!*


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jan 4, 2009)

wash hair today 
wash aphogee shampoo
2 minutes aphogee
mizani Moisturefuse(thirty minutes)


----------



## hairsothick (Jan 4, 2009)

I want to join.  I will be using Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor, Pantene Restoratives Time Renewal Replenishing Mask, and Keracare Humecto.  If I change products I'll let you know.  Starting point is in my siggy.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 4, 2009)

PuffyBrown said:


> For anybody that did this challenge last year, how was your growth rate?


 
My hair grew from Just below shoulder length to touching BSL and that's after having 3 trims (and mad hair breakage in August after my trip to humidity-less Canada) for the year. Pretty good progress I'd say. My hair simply loves being deep conditioned.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 4, 2009)

hairsothick said:


> I want to join. I will be using Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor, Pantene Restoratives Time Renewal Replenishing Mask, and Keracare Humecto. If I change products I'll let you know. Starting point is in my siggy.


 
Welcome hairsothick. How is that Pantene restoratives mask working for you? Just curious.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh Goody *clapping hands*. I cannot wait until this time next year.



Aggie said:


> My hair grew from Just below shoulder length to touching BSL and that's after having 3 trims (and mad hair breakage in August after my trip to humidity-less Canada) for the year. Pretty good progress I'd say. My hair simply loves being deep conditioned.


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 4, 2009)

I just applied Elata QP DPR-11 to my hair and WOW....it is so thick and yummy!

I need to write down which DC are the bomb so that I remember to keep buying the right stuff:

So my top choices for 2009 are:

AO Honeysuckle Rose
Elasta QP DPR-11
Dark & Lovely Ultra Cholestrol
Lustrasilk Olive Oil or Cholestrol
The best part is that all of these are under $6!


----------



## hairsothick (Jan 4, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Welcome hairsothick. How is that *Pantene restoratives mask* working for you? Just curious.



Loves it! It makes my hair super soft.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 4, 2009)

.....................


----------



## asummertyme (Jan 4, 2009)

I am doing a prepoo right now for a few hrs, i will be Dcing with Sitrinilliah deep condish masque under the pibbs for a hour...


----------



## Aggie (Jan 4, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> After joining LHCF in August last year I realized that DC is so important at least for my hair. So I started using *Pantene R&N Deep Condish Mask* but it wasn't moisturizing enough for me by itself. I added melted shea butter to it and it made my hair feel so soft and heavenly. To combat the effects of cold, everchanging weather here I started doing hot oil treatments as well and still my hair felt great with the hot oil and DC. My mistake was combining oils in my Pantene Deep condish mask/shea butter mix. My hair was shedding so badly. It felt rough. I should have left well enough alone and not jumped on the "mixing this mixing that" bandwagon. So..
> Now I am using Silk Elements Mega Cholesterol Moisturizing Treatment and my hair seems to love the switch. And the moral of the story is...
> 
> *What works for one doesn't work for all. But overall I am so glad that I deep condish now, and my hair is as well. Thanks for the challenge.[/*quote]
> ...


----------



## Tallone (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey Aggie!
Add me.  I was very lax with DC as 2008 progressed.  

I will be using Pantene BD Mask
Joico Moisture recovery
and a boatload of other things I have here


----------



## Aggie (Jan 4, 2009)

*By the way Ladies,*

*I just want to stop and say thanks to all who have been faithful in posting their Dc sessions and progress especially for the sake of our newbies as I know they do appreciate each and every one of them. Thanks again ladies!*


----------



## SunnyDelight (Jan 4, 2009)

Last night I warmed up EVOO in the microwave for 20-25 seconds - then added some honey and deep conditioned for about an hour with that.  My hair felt so good and still has serious bling.  I cant wait to that one again.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 4, 2009)

Tallone said:


> Hey Aggie!
> Add me. I was very lax with DC as 2008 progressed.
> 
> I will be using Pantene BD Mask
> ...


Okay Tallone, Ill add you now and a warm welcome to the challenge honey.


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 4, 2009)

Aggie said:


> tgrowe said:
> 
> 
> > After joining LHCF in August last year I realized that DC is so important at least for my hair. So I started using *Pantene R&N Deep Condish Mask* but it wasn't moisturizing enough for me by itself. I added melted shea butter to it and it made my hair feel so soft and heavenly. To combat the effects of cold, everchanging weather here I started doing hot oil treatments as well and still my hair felt great with the hot oil and DC. My mistake was combining oils in my Pantene Deep condish mask/shea butter mix. My hair was shedding so badly. It felt rough. I should have left well enough alone and not jumped on the "mixing this mixing that" bandwagon. So..
> ...


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 4, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> All I can say is ignorance or lack of knowledge can produce over-generalization or stereotyping.



That is so very true.




ms_b_haven06 said:


> What did her hair look like?



It was nicely done, but only about 3" long.



CurliDiva said:


> I just applied Elata QP DPR-11 to my hair and WOW....it is so thick and yummy!
> 
> I need to write down which DC are the bomb so that I remember to keep buying the right stuff:
> 
> ...



I've been wanting to try the DPR-11 for a while.  I may break down and swap one of my current ones out when I'm ready to buy more DC.


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 4, 2009)

PuffyBrown said:


> For anybody that did this challenge last year, how was your growth rate?



I definitely noticed an increased growth rate, but that I have to look at the MT for that, as well. What I noticed more, was just overall health. It's softer yet stronger. It's easier to detangle. It stays moist for a week at a time - it's just happier, period.


----------



## luvovcandy (Jan 4, 2009)

DCing with Silk Elements silky treatment right now.  I have my dryer propped up on a big box next to my comp so I can be online and condition at the same time.  Im a LHCF junkie I tell ya!!


----------



## Caramel Jewel (Jan 4, 2009)

I just turned off my heating cap...and in a few mintues I'm going to wash my silk 2  moisture tech out.....


----------



## jeabai (Jan 4, 2009)

DC'd with Mizani Fulfyl, no heat for 1 and 30 minutes


----------



## lp318lp (Jan 4, 2009)

Aggie said:


> No, you shampoo first, then use your "old school" protein conditioner, followed by a moisturizing conditioner for a minimum of 30 minutes with or without heat.


 

Thanks for the input, Aggie. I'm unbraiding my hair right now and am about to get my "old school" on. My hair is shedding in a major way, and the only think that I know will help is a DC.

My first DC of the year!!   With *MANY* more to come!

me~


----------



## Aggie (Jan 4, 2009)

lp318lp said:


> Thanks for the input, Aggie. I'm unbraiding my hair right now and am about to get my "old school" on. My hair is shedding in a major way, and the only think that I know will help is a DC.
> 
> My first DC of the year!!  With *MANY* more to come!
> 
> me~


 
You know I have a garlic recipe in my fotki that I use for shedding. You're more than welcomed to check it out and try it as a pre-poo.


----------



## lp318lp (Jan 4, 2009)

Aggie said:


> You know I have a garlic recipe in my fotki that I use for shedding. You're more than welcomed to check it out and try it as a pre-poo.


 
Thanks!  I'm going to have to check it out.

me~


----------



## s1b000 (Jan 4, 2009)

Just completed my first DC of 2009 as I prep for my relaxer later this week.  Vatika pre-poo, Joico chelating poo and cuticle sealer, reconstructor and moisture recovery.  Roller set as usual.


----------



## malachi74 (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm trying to think of a weekly schedule to get in a DC 3x a week. What days are you DCing ladies? MWF, SWF? I want my DCing evenly spaced so I never get a "dry day". Also for those doing a protein treatment how are you doing that in the DC schedule; after every 3rd DC???


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 4, 2009)

Eisani said:


> That smiley sums it up perfectly. How did that combo turn out for u?


 

_*Aawwww look atchu deep conditioning...glad ur feeling better... *_

_*Yes, the combo worked surprisingly well!   I was like*_ 
_I wasn't even thinking about breaking out the Joico until I saw you had your tresses smothered in it.._ 

_*then I poo'd (so doesn't sound right ) and did a SitriNillah chaser in shower, ran two squirts of whipped cream through my hair, and then ran two squirts of cocosta oil through my hair and airdried.*_

_*Nice, soft and strong.  It was a good session. *_

_*HIM.. was around me all weekend so I didn't get a session in today, but I will tomorrow... *_

_*Aggie is coming on strong with the at least 2x a week...*_
_*I think that's the most I can deal with manipulation wise..but I'm going to do my best to keep up with it..*_


----------



## myronnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Washed with GVP Extra Gentle
Deep conditioned with Silk Elements Olive overnight
I only DC'ed once a week this week and my hair hated me for it...ugh.


----------



## yodie (Jan 5, 2009)

Anyone deep condition while wearing braids or twists?


----------



## yellow08 (Jan 5, 2009)

Wednesday-DC'ed with AO HRO w/heat for 45 mins...next session is Wednesday night!


----------



## yellow08 (Jan 5, 2009)

yodie said:


> *Anyone deep condition while wearing braids* or twists?


I currently wear weave and I DC w/out any problems. I just make sure that I rinse my hair until all product is gone...


----------



## bluwatersoul (Jan 5, 2009)

yodie said:


> Anyone deep condition while wearing braids or twists?



I* do!

Just DC'ed last nigh with ORs replenishing, honey, coconut and LBCO for an hour under the bonnet dryer. I first rinsed it with Hairveda's Amla creme rinse and then with some ginger tea. My hair is sooo soft and smells great!*


----------



## JDandBeyond (Jan 5, 2009)

I did a Nexxus Emergencee treatment and followed with Nexxus Humectress deep conditioning for 30 minutes on Friday.  I will do another DC with probably with ORS replenishing pak on Wednesday.  I tried to upload a before picture but I was having trouble last night.  I'll try again tonight.

I was one of those who used to wash their hair once every other week and NEVER did DCs unless at a salon so the thought of twice a week DCing is a little daunting but I will try and stick with it.


----------



## LivingDoll (Jan 5, 2009)

Deleted post


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 5, 2009)

yodie said:


> Anyone deep condition while wearing braids or twists?


 


I always DC in Braids. I don't change alot of what I do when I am braided up.


----------



## mommyoftheyear (Jan 5, 2009)

I am about to wash dc with silk elements moist. treatment mixed w/ olive oil,honey, and castor oil then rollerset. I am still on vaction this week when I return next Monday I will dc on wed. and sat. I might try to throw one in on Mondays if I feel like it.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 5, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*Aawwww look atchu deep conditioning...glad ur feeling better... *_
> 
> _*Yes, the combo worked surprisingly well!  I was like*_
> _I wasn't even thinking about breaking out the Joico until I saw you had your tresses smothered in it.._
> ...


 I'm glad I'm better, thank you! I'm going to try that combo tonight. I'm loving that Joico... Why he gotta be a him though  ? That reminded me of Bernie Mac on Kings of Comedy: "Him downstairs" lmao


----------



## Eisani (Jan 5, 2009)

PuffyBrown said:


> Is that your usual amount of times that you DC per week. Is it a big difference from doing 3 instead of 2. I considered adding one more day, but lately I have been so friggin lazy.


 Obviously I don't backtrack in this thread...girl naw that's not my normal amount of times dc'ing lol. In the summer, I try to do 1-2/wk but since it's been so cold, I've been doing good to get 1 done in a week, sometimes 2 wks  hence my reason for joining this challenge . I have more accountability so I'm on it again. I forgot how much I actually liked to dc!


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 5, 2009)

malachi74 said:


> I'm trying to think of a weekly schedule to get in a DC 3x a week. What days are you DCing ladies? MWF, SWF? I want my DCing evenly spaced so I never get a "dry day". Also for those doing a protein treatment how are you doing that in the DC schedule; after every 3rd DC???



I only DC twice a week, and I do Sat/Wed DC's...... I couldn't imagine trying to squeeze in a 3rd, right now.  I barely stay up on my Wed DC!


----------



## Ozma (Jan 5, 2009)

dc'ing as I write this
using ORS Hair Mayo/coconut oil/palm oil/banana mix, under a warm towel for 1 hr.- then a warm rinse followed by a cold coffee rinse- I am going to braid and air dry after applying Parnevu TT/jojoba oil mix with vaseline to seal the ends- 
*I decided to try banding for air drying instead of braids*

my hair has been soft and shiny since the challenge started

btw, my starting pics are in my profile/ album


----------



## Aggie (Jan 5, 2009)

malachi74 said:


> I'm trying to think of a weekly schedule to get in a DC 3x a week. What days are you DCing ladies? MWF, SWF? I want my DCing evenly spaced so I never get a "dry day". Also for those doing a protein treatment how are you doing that in the DC schedule; after every 3rd DC???


 
I usually aim for Thursdays and Sundays and I would squeeze in another one maybe on a Tuesday. but because I am in braids, I am DC'ing only once a week (Sundays) until I remove them at the end of the month.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 5, 2009)

yodie said:


> Anyone deep condition while wearing braids or twists?


 
Hi yodie, I do right now. I am presently wearing hip-length braids and I am DC'ing only once a week because these things are heavy when wet and take looooong to dry too so only once a week is recommended for those wearing braids, weaves and twists. I dilute the DC, apply it to the part of the braid that includes my natural hair only. I then cover it with a plastic cap and keep it in for about 30 minutes without heat because I'm wearing synthetic hair. HTH!


----------



## hairsothick (Jan 5, 2009)

DCed overnight with ORS Replenishing Conditioner.  I will rinse, poo, and then slap on a moisturizing conditioner for a few minutes and then rinse again.


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jan 5, 2009)

I deep conditioned with pantene mask today but I think Wednesday I will go back to ORS replenishing. I will try to prepoo with the mask.


----------



## chiliz345 (Jan 5, 2009)

sevetlana said:


> Has anyone here used this hair mayonnaise, and what were the results. The brand is Vitale. Here is a pic and the ingredients.
> 
> WATER ,POLYQUATERNIUM-32 ,OLEA EUROPAEA (OLIVE) FRUIT OIL ,SODIUM LAURYL SULFATE ,PROPYLENE GLYCOL ,CETYL ALCOHOL ,LANOLIN ,DICETYLDIMONIUM CHLORIDE ,DIMETHICONE ,PANTHENOL ,GLYCERIN ,DAUCUS CAROTA SATIVA (CARROT) SEED OIL ,HYDROLYZED SOY PROTEIN ,DMDM HYDANTOIN ,TRIETHANOLAMINE ,HYDROLYZED OAT PROTEIN ,CETRIMONIUM CHLORIDE ,MELALEUCA ALTERNIFOLIA (TEA TREE) LEAF O ,CHOLESTEROL ,YELLOW 5 ,CAMPHOR ,TETRASODIUM EDTA ,METHYLPARABEN ,MENTHOL ,PROPYLPARABEN ,FRAGRANCE ,ALEURITES MOLUCCANA EXTRACT ,YELLOW 6 ,TOCOPHERYL ACETATE ,BENZOPHENONE-4 ,CARUM PETROSELINUM (PARSLEY) EXTRACT ,ARNICA MONTANA FLOWER EXTRACT ,URTICA DIOICA (NETTLE) ,MENTHA PIPERITA (PEPPERMINT) EXTRACT ,CAPSICUM ANNUUM (EU) ,COCHLEARIA ARMORACIA (HORSERADISH) ROOT ,HYDROLYZED EGG PROTEIN ,RETINYL PALMITATE ,BLUE #1




OMG yesssss, this conditioner is the TRUTH!  I saw it at the BSS and I'd never heard of it. . . read the ingredients and thought they sounded pretty decent (I didn't notice the SLS though, thought that was just in shampoo).  My hair is natural, 4b- I DC'd with it and my hair was so SOFT and STRONG feeling, plus the scent is pleasant and lasted for weeks!!!  I was wishing I had some cute boy to bury his nose in my hair and tell me how good it smelled!   Did you try it yet?  I know this will be one that I'll keep using until they stop making it.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 5, 2009)

i deep conditioned my hair yesterday on dry hair with banana brulee, then washed with wen fig, then conditioned with joico intense hydrator and wet bunned.

tonight im going to wash with wen fig and deep condition with hairveda moist condition pro.


----------



## luvovcandy (Jan 5, 2009)

malachi74 said:


> I'm trying to think of a weekly schedule to get in a DC 3x a week. What days are you DCing ladies? MWF, SWF? I want my DCing evenly spaced so I never get a "dry day". Also for those doing a protein treatment how are you doing that in the DC schedule; after every 3rd DC???


 Im doing DCs on Sunday after a shampoo and Thursdays after a cowash.


----------



## shoediva2006 (Jan 5, 2009)

I deep conditionerd on Saturday with ORS Replenishing conditioner for 2 hours with no heat.  My next condition session will be on Wednesday.  I will using Aphogee 2 minute conditioner for 10-15 minutes under the dryer with a plastic cap.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 5, 2009)

Dc'ing on dry hair right now w/Sitrinillah. I saw Mr Ah-range this weekend so I'm feeling a bit nostalgic  I'll rinse and cowash w/HE Break's Over.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 5, 2009)

malachi74 said:


> I'm trying to think of a weekly schedule to get in a DC 3x a week. What days are you DCing ladies? MWF, SWF? I want my DCing evenly spaced so I never get a "dry day". Also for those doing a protein treatment how are you doing that in the DC schedule; after every 3rd DC???



I DC on MWSa, but if I'm only DC'ing twice then it's WSa.


This week I'll only DC once, because I flat ironed yesterday in order to take some starting pics.  I can't  wait to get some water running through my hair on Friday.


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jan 5, 2009)

*


GoldenBreeze said:



			I DC on MWSa, but if I'm only DC'ing twice then it's WSa.
		
Click to expand...

*


GoldenBreeze said:


> This week I'll only DC once, because I flat ironed yesterday in order to take some starting pics. I can't wait to get some water running through my hair on Friday.


 

These are my usual days also!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 5, 2009)

SouthernBeauty said:


> *
> 
> 
> These are my usual days also!*


*

This pic in your siggy with you and the 2 little girls is so cute SB. Are they your daughters?*


----------



## *Muffin* (Jan 5, 2009)

Bought some AO Honeysuckle Rose on Friday and I'm trying it out for the first time today.  You girls didn't tell me the stuff smells THIS good .  So lovely and floral .  From what I hear it's the best of the best that AO provides, so I hope it does well for my hair.  It should because my hair also likes the GPB and the Island Naturals.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 5, 2009)

I just rinsed my Sitrinillah and changed my mind about doing the HEBO cowash. My hair was so moist and soft, I didn't wanna mess it up so I just applied my Moist 24/7 as a leave in and sealed w/H2H End All and put in 2 braids to airdry


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 5, 2009)

Oops.  Didn't realize I should be checking in weekly. My bad.  Last week I know I DC'd 2x.
But under the dryer now.  Did a co-wash and DCing w/ ORS Replenish Pak.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jan 5, 2009)

Just rinsed out my AO HR conditioner, applied some of my Giovanni Smooth as Silk conditioner as a leave-in and coated my hair with jojoba oil.  My hair smells awesome and feels soft and smooth.  I'm going to let it air dry for a bit before I go to bed.  I hate DC'ing my hair at night but my days are so preoccupied that I can't find any other time to do without waking up very early in the morning, and that's a no-no for me .


----------



## 25Nona (Jan 5, 2009)

Clarified on Saturday night with Nexus Aloe Rid, washed with Aritha Shampoo bar co washed 2xs with VO5 and DC'd with Sitrinillah mixed with Aussie Moist for 2hrs.


----------



## SouthernBeauty (Jan 5, 2009)

Aggie said:


> This pic in your siggy with you and the 2 little girls is so cute SB. Are they your daughters?


 
Thanks! Yes those are my girls...that was our mommy/daughter day!


----------



## poeticmusiqu (Jan 5, 2009)

Please add me to the challenge. I'm so in! I will be deep conditioning on sundays and wednesdays and I will be using UBH Conditioner.










*Hair Type*: 3c/4a
100% Natural since April 2007
*Current Length*: Neck Length (NL)
*6 Month Goal(June 30):* Shoulder Length (SL)
*12 month Goal (December 31):* Arm Pit Length (APL)
*Final Hair Goal:* Waist Length (WL)
*Other Challenges: *Deep Conditioner Challenge, Shoulder Length Challenge, Thicker Hair Challenge, Arm Pit Length Challenge


----------



## Aggie (Jan 5, 2009)

poeticmusiqu said:


> Please add me to the challenge. I'm so in! I will be deep conditioning on sundays and wednesdays and *I will be using UBH Conditioner.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Welcome to the challenge poeticmusiqu, I will add you in now. By the way, I love this conditioner - bolded here. I especially love the tingle it gives my scalp. Do you also use the misturizing lotion? If you don't you should give it a whirl, it's awesome also.


----------



## poeticmusiqu (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for adding me!I like the tingling feeling the conditoner gives too. I do use UBH Moisturizer and the Dew. I love how silky my hair feels without the greasy feeling and it's been a long journy trying find a product that makes my natural hair feels silky.


----------



## poeticmusiqu (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for adding me!I like the tingling feeling the conditoner gives too. I do use UBH Moisturizer and the Dew. I love how silky my hair feels without the greasy feeling and it's been a long journy trying find a product that makes my natural hair feels silky.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 6, 2009)

SouthernBeauty said:


> These are my usual days also!



Good choice of days.  I'm not biased or anything.   Yes, your little mommies are as cute as can be.  You're doing a wonderful job on their hair.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 6, 2009)

My days are Tues, Thurs, and Saturday.  I will check back in this evening with what I'm doing.


----------



## cicilypayne (Jan 6, 2009)

I deep conditioned with Alter Ego Rebalancing Conditioner Monday for 20 minutes after my tea rinse I'm 5 weeks post and have noticeable new growth.. I hope to get a 1/2" this month.. I hope I hope


----------



## chebaby (Jan 6, 2009)

i deep conditioned last night in the shower with hairveda moist condition pro and i loved it.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 6, 2009)

I DCed this morning with Ojon Tawaka conditioner for 30 minutes no heat. My hair felt like butta!


----------



## SexyCap (Jan 6, 2009)

Tonight I DC'd for 45 min (w/out heat) w/ baking soda mixed with John Frieda Frizz Ease Curly Condish, Agave Nectar, a little Joico daily condish, and coconut oil


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 6, 2009)

_*got in too late yesterday.....slapped some sitrinillah (with cocosta oil) and aveda brilliant on tonight...mariniating on my head for the past hour...

eta -- now almost an hour later, about to rinse and poo, finish up with a Joico Moisture Recovery and Millcreek chaser in shower...
*_


----------



## jayjamlov (Jan 6, 2009)

I am currently Deep Conditioning w/o heat with Emergencia Deep Intensive Hair Treatment. I will rinse out and then do a rollerset.


----------



## NappturalWomyn (Jan 6, 2009)

Got AO HSR on my head right now. Will let it sit overnight and rinse out in the AM before work. The wig thing: I couldn't hang. My hair does not like confinement. I will write back as to how the AOHSR worked out. I also caved in and bought the JAY.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 6, 2009)

About to dc with Hairveda's SitriNillah.  One hour without heat.  One hour with heat.


----------



## ladycage (Jan 6, 2009)

What is UBH?



poeticmusiqu said:


> Thanks for adding me!I like the tingling feeling the conditoner gives too. I do use UBH Moisturizer and the Dew. I love how silky my hair feels without the greasy feeling and it's been a long journy trying find a product that makes my natural hair feels silky.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 6, 2009)

................................


----------



## Aggie (Jan 6, 2009)

ladycage said:


> What is UBH?


Ultra Black Hair by Cathy Howse.


----------



## naturalness (Jan 6, 2009)

Today I deep conditioned with UBH deep conditioner for 30 min with heat.   I followed that with a mixture of HE Long Term Relationship, HE Hello Hydration, agave nectar and evoo.  My hair feels very soft and moisturized.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 6, 2009)

Sitting here with some OCT/jojoba/emu oil mix on my scalp and some mega thick growth oil on my length.  I've had this plastic cap on my head for 4 hours (watching a movie).  Not sure if that's considered a DC or a pre-poo.  But either way I am shampooing and then DCing with cholesterol and olive oil first thing in the morning.


----------



## thaidreams (Jan 6, 2009)

DC'd for an hour with Giovanni Smooth as Silk.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jan 6, 2009)

Today I prepood with Kan Kanechomn Black hair.
Washed with my Sexy Healthy Soy.
DC 30min w/heat with Kenra.
I just love Kenra. I will use that conditioner forever.
That stuff is so good.


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 6, 2009)

My hair is making a believer out of me. I must DC at least twice a week, especially during the winter.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 7, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> Sitting here with some OCT/jojoba/emu oil mix on my scalp and some mega thick growth oil on my length. *I've had this plastic cap on my head for 4 hours (watching a movie). Not sure if that's considered a DC or a pre-poo.* But either way I am shampooing and then DCing with cholesterol and olive oil first thing in the morning.


 
This is definitely a pre-poo LaidBak.


----------



## bluwatersoul (Jan 7, 2009)

*DC'ed last night with EVOO and 24/7 moisture by Hairveda, rinsed and then cw with WEN. OCT'ed and added some gro-aut, moisturized with HV's ends moisturizer and sealed with cocasta oil. 

ahhhhh. My braids feel so good this morning!*


----------



## trinigal27 (Jan 7, 2009)

*This is a long overdue update. Thank you Aggie for adding me to the challenge my starting pic is in my sig.  I have finally give in and bought me a mega-tek.  Deep conditioned on Saturday 10mins MT, 20mins UBH mixed with a bit Kera Care Humecto Creme Conditioner, using heat. About to go condition again with MT (10mins) and fantasia deep penetrating creme moisturizer (1hr)*


----------



## Ganjababy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yesterday I co-washed with a concoction (sp?) of ayervudic powders and oils, SAA, and honeyquat . Let is sit for a couple hours. Rinsed. Deep condioned with pantene relaxed and natural.


----------



## myronnie (Jan 7, 2009)

Today I'm washing with Redken Smooth Down Shampoo then deep conditioning with GVP Conditioning Balm mixed with Hempseed Butter, Camellia Seed Oil, and Honey.

OT I received my 1000g henna and brahmi/amla powders!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jan 7, 2009)

ive 
wash yesterday with aphogee deep shampoo
use protein rec(nexxus)
wash again
deep con with aussie 3 min moist


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 7, 2009)

I was going to go to whole foods last night and try to get on some AO HSR, but I changed my mind cuz the roads were *ugly*. So, I'm going to DC tonight while I workout with some J/A/S/O/N Tea Tree Oil conditioner - just to see what my hair thinks of it. I realized though, that those bottles are mighty *tiny* - so I almost hope my hair doesn't like it too much.


----------



## yellow08 (Jan 7, 2009)

DC'ed today for 45 mins with AO GPB!


----------



## hairsothick (Jan 7, 2009)

Bout to DC with my Pantene.

I am about to order a tub of Humecto so I can do this more consistently.  I needed a moisturizing DC anyway so hopefully the Humecto will do the job.

I had to trim last night because I was tired of seeing little scraggly hairs, so I trimmed off about 1/4 of an inch all around and then dusted wherever I needed to.  I also blunt cut my nape to one length because it looked like an upside down U.


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 7, 2009)

Deep conditioned today for 1 hr. next dc session is Sunday.


----------



## Julyllove (Jan 7, 2009)

DC'd with Mizani Hydrafuse mixed with a little Kerafuse for an hour.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 7, 2009)

I finally got a chance to give my hair a good DC. I am under the dryer as we speak and prepooing with Banana Brulee. I will wash it out and then DC again with AO HSR. I am so excited to finally try the AO, I hope my hair will like it.


----------



## JDandBeyond (Jan 7, 2009)

My first ever DC without a wash first!  I am using Kenra Moisturizing right now and I worked out for 45 minutes and I'm washing out after an hour.  I'll finish up with lacio lacio and relax on Saturday!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2009)

Mandy4610 said:


> I finally got a chance to give my hair a good DC. I am under the dryer as we speak and prepooing with Banana Brulee. I will wash it out and then DC again with AO HSR. I am so excited to finally try the AO, I hope my hair will like it.


Good to see you Mandy and let us know how the AO HSR came out for you, okay?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2009)

JDandBeyond said:


> My first ever DC without a wash first! I am using Kenra Moisturizing right now and I worked out for 45 minutes and I'm washing out after an hour. I'll finish up with lacio lacio and relax on Saturday!


Sounds like DC'ing on dry hair, how did it work out for you?  I worked out with DC on my hair before and you should have seen how much steam was in my plastic cap before I took it off. I was pleasantly surprised needless to say.


----------



## Ozma (Jan 8, 2009)

DC'd using NTM deep conditioning mask+coconut oil for 1 hr
Co-washed with Pantene Pro-V Hydrating Curls
Carole's Daughter Elixir+Parnevu T-Tree leave-in+ jojoba
Vaseline to seal
Wet bun
Silk scarf
good night!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 8, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Good to see you Mandy and let us know how the AO HSR came out for you, okay?


Thanks Aggie. I am now doing a rollerset. I felt like pampering my hair today. I maybe getting it braided on the weekend.
Anyway...I am very happy with the way my hair turned out after the AO HSR.
I liked the fact that when I was washing it out it had a foamy feel that was very helpful for detangling.
I did not get as much slip, but I got moisture for sure.
Two thumbs up!

ETA: I used the AO after the Banana Brulee, next time I will use it alone so that I can make sure that the result was because of it and not a combination of different things.



Aggie said:


> Sounds like DC'ing on dry hair, how did it work out for you?  I worked out with DC on my hair before and you should have seen how much steam was in my plastic cap before I took it off. I was pleasantly surprised needless to say.


I was very happy with my DC on dry hair today too. I used Banana Brulee on 100% dry hair and after 1/2 an hour I had so much steam in my cap.
Very good.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 8, 2009)

DCing with SitriNillah on dry hair right now.  Will leave it in for a few hours then use with heat for 1 hr. Rinse and let it airdry as much as I can prior to work.  Slap it in a bun and head out to work.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> DCing with SitriNillah on dry hair right now. Will leave it in for a few hours then use with heat for 1 hr. Rinse and let it airdry as much as I can prior to work. Slap it in a bun and head out to work.


 
Is Sitrinillah mask a moisturizing conditioner or a balance of both protein and moisture? Shay make sure you are balancing your protein/moisture conditioners because we don't want you to end up with too mushy hair because of over-moisturizing, okay honey?


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Is Sitrinillah mask a moisturizing conditioner or a balance of both protein and moisture? Shay make sure you are balancing your protein/moisture conditioners because we don't want you to end up with too mushy hair because of over-moisturizing, okay honey?


 
It is a moisturizing conditioner.  Thanks for the reminder.  I'm supposed to be switching up and I haven't been so it was something I was planning to work on this year as part of this challenge.  I will dc with a protein condish on Saturday.


----------



## silentdove13 (Jan 8, 2009)

I dc'd yesterday with Pantene Relaxed & Natural Breakage Defense Hair Conditioning Mask. I left it in on wet hair for 4 hours under a shower cap.  My hair dried so fast and I know I need to add something because it was crazy dry.  I put some perfect perm leave in conditioner with water in a bottle to spray my hair down so I could rollerset it.  I then let it air dry.  Since I am not going out today, I might just leave the rollers in until tomorrow.

I am gonna have to go shopping for ORS Replenishing Pak since it is my absolute favorite and my hair is always soft even when it dries after a wash before putting anything in.  I am going to give the pantene mask some more tries since this is only try 2 and I have not been moisturizing my hair during the week.


----------



## 55brneye (Jan 8, 2009)

please add me - waiting on my computer at home to get fixed so i can post pics. Im new with questions - If washing inst required – you still dc with conditioner of your choice, rinse and that’s it?


----------



## JDandBeyond (Jan 8, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Sounds like DC'ing on dry hair, how did it work out for you? I worked out with DC on my hair before and you should have seen how much steam was in my plastic cap before I took it off. I was pleasantly surprised needless to say.


 
I was actually too chicken to try dry hair so I wet my hair under the sink, applied the DC, put a shower cap on and worked out.  It's funny you mention the steam because I was shocked to notice there was definitely some steam action going on up there!  The cap was all foggy and it was an unexpected, but pleasant, surprise.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> It is a moisturizing conditioner. Thanks for the reminder. I'm supposed to be switching up and I haven't been so it was something I was planning to work on this year as part of this challenge. I will dc with a protein condish on Saturday.


 

Keep the protein mild for a now and only use a moderate to hardcore protein if your hair has way too much stretch in it okay?


----------



## shae101s (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi everyone...I got a question or well questions:

1) What's a really good MOISTURIZING deep conditoner
2) What's a really good PROTEIN deep conditioner

Which for the two have you ladies used and gotten great results...(I'm seeking some staples for moisture and protein, so please give me some names of products to consider...Right now for moisture I am using SitriNillah, but have nothing really dedicated for protein.)


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2009)

55brneye said:


> please add me - waiting on my computer at home to get fixed so i can post pics. Im new with questions - If washing inst required – you still dc with conditioner of your choice, rinse and that’s it?


 
I will add you in and welcome to the challenge 55brneye. We have a few conditioners on the front page that you can choose from or you can choose your own. Just let us know which ones you will be using so that we can support your efforts on the corrrect ones to use to get the best out of them for your hair. 

If you have any further questions, please do not hesitate to post them here. Many of the ladies in this challenge are veterans when it comes to DC's and I'm sure any one of them will be glad to assist you.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2009)

shae101s said:


> Hi everyone...I got a question or well questions:
> 
> 1) What's a really good MOISTURIZING deep conditoner
> 2) What's a really good PROTEIN deep conditioner
> ...


 

Have you checked the front page for the list of conditioners I have there. One of the challengers requested that I do this for us and I know you will find it quite helpful too. Check it out first and if you have any questions on any specific product, we'll be glad to help.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2009)

silentdove13 said:


> I dc'd yesterday with *Pantene Relaxed & Natural Breakage Defense Hair Conditioning Mask.* I left it in on wet hair for 4 hours under a shower cap. My hair dried so fast and I know I need to add something because it was crazy dry. I put some perfect perm leave in conditioner with water in a bottle to spray my hair down so I could rollerset it. I then let it air dry. Since I am not going out today, I might just leave the rollers in until tomorrow.
> 
> I am gonna have to go shopping for ORS Replenishing Pak since it is my absolute favorite and my hair is always soft even when it dries after a wash before putting anything in. I am going to give the pantene mask some more tries since this is only try 2 and I have not been moisturizing my hair during the week.


 
This mask has proteins in it so  wouldn't leave it on for 4 hours like that anymore. Try using a more moisturizing conditioner if you are going to be leaving them on so long, okay.


----------



## shae101s (Jan 8, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Have you checked the front page for the list of conditioners I have there. One of the challengers requested that I do this for us and I know you will find it quite helpful too. Check it out first and if you have any questions on any specific product, we'll be glad to help.




Okay, I checked it out ...so the Aubrey Organics stuff...the GPB I think..is it a good protein conditioner, and the Honeysuckle Rose is a good moisturizing one?


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jan 8, 2009)

check in:

I'm on my path to DCinig for 2009.  Once per week with heat and once over night.

I have to confess however:
I never DC'ed my hair before.  There I said it.  you can't change what you dont acknowledge. Now I can move on and soon I wont be complaining about dry hair anymore.


 still using AO HSR but I hope to order some hairveda soon.
someone tell me there is a sale coming.  please


----------



## diamond42377 (Jan 8, 2009)

Just finished a wash and DC in the shower. I used shower heat under a plastic cap since I didn't feel like sitting under the dryer more than once. I used the Aphogee 2 min recon and afterwards SE moisture (I love the way it feels and smells). I can't wait to make my trip to the BSS to get more ORS Replen paks though, they're the best. Decided to do a wet wrap and sit under the dryer since I don't have my flexirods or any rollers to use under the dryer yet.


----------



## silentdove13 (Jan 8, 2009)

Aggie said:


> This mask has proteins in it so  wouldn't leave it on for 4 hours like that anymore. Try using a more moisturizing conditioner if you are going to be leaving them on so long, okay.



Thanks Aggie, I totally missed that. I will go buy a moisturizing dc this week so I can alternate and use the protein one when needed. I would keep my ORS on overnight and this never happened, there goes that light bulb.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2009)

shae101s said:


> Okay, I checked it out ...so the Aubrey Organics stuff...the GPB I think..is it a good protein conditioner, and the Honeysuckle Rose is a good moisturizing one?


 
Great choices Shae101s. I bought the AO HSR already and have used it many times and I ordered the AO GBP online and it should be here soon. I can't wait to jump right on it right away. Yes absolutely you can use these two conditioners and a great bonus is that they are natural and organic - perfect!!!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2009)

silentdove13 said:


> Thanks Aggie, I totally missed that. I will go buy a moisturizing dc this week so I can alternate and use the protein one when needed. I would keep my ORS on overnight and this never happened, there goes that light bulb.


 
You're welcomed sweetie. For a long time we believed that the Pantene R/N mask didn't have protein in it but it turns out it does. They have the protins listed under a couple of scientific names that I didn't recognize. A fellow lhcf'er pointed them out to us and girl was i greatful for that, not to mention my hair.


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 8, 2009)

Okay, so I DC'd last night with the J/A/S/O/N Tea Tree Oil conditioner for about 45 minutes while I worked out, and the results were - meh. 

1) I ended up using the entire blessed bottle. It was only 8 oz, so I should have known - but yeah. Whole bottle, gone. GONE. And my hair was still like - you know you can put a lil more on, right? THIRSTY! 
2) It was thin - like lotion consistency almost....
3) Very little slip - almost none, really. 
4) When I rinsed my hands, it foamed.  To me, that indicates that it has SLS or something else soap like in it. 
5) When I rinsed my hair, it felt squeaky strippy clean - definitely tells me there was something soapy in it. 

Overall - meh. I think it would make a great cowashing DC, or a 'light' shampoo, even - but I'm definitely glad I got them on clearance, and the other bottle will be chilling for a while until I have the need for it. My hair doesn't feel bad, at all, but it doesn't have the 'rich' moist feeling I'm used to. 

Sticking with my ElastaQP and my Eqyss - at least til I try out the AO line....


----------



## Chocsmile (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi ALL, I am a newbie. Aggie, Please add me to the challenge if it is not too late. I have been on the site for the last month but officialy subscribed today to enjoy the full benefits of being a memeber. For the last month after experiencing constant breakage I have started to take matters into my own hands and I have been washing and DC'ing twice a wk. I do not have any fave's yet...but I have a couple of conditioners that I have been using....
 For now I am
1. Prepoo'n with oil...Coconut, EVOO, Castor, with moisturizer (Queen Helene) on my ends...I just got some garlic oil to incorporate in the pre-poo to combate some shedding that I have been experiencing lately.
2. Shampoo and DC w/which ever my hair needs, or should I say I think it needs  I have lots of Conditioners on hand.
Keracare Humecto 
Aphogee 2min (only once a wk)
Salerm Protein Conditioner
NTM Conditioner ( my hair loves this so far)
Queen Helen Cholesterol
Organics Green Tea Cholesterol
MS Keys 10 en 1
Wheat germ 

 I will use these up and keep note of how my hair responds to each one to see which of them are keepers. I have been a PJ for yrs so this will be a good time for me to use up my conditioner.


----------



## lennet93 (Jan 8, 2009)

I did an overnight pre-poo with Vatika oil, shampooed with GVP moisture shampoo and conditioned with GVP moisture conditioner and now I'm DC with GVP conditioning balm for a few hours. Can you tell I LOVE GVP products..


----------



## chebaby (Jan 8, 2009)

i can not wait until this sunday. i am going to pre poo on dry hair without heat with AO GPB and then wash with wen fig and deep condition with ORS replenishing pak. i know my hair is gonna be soooooooooo yummy.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 8, 2009)

man i forgot to post earlier this week. i did another treatment with joico deep penetrating reconstructor and followed up with the intense hydrator.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> Okay, so I DC'd last night with the J/A/S/O/N Tea Tree Oil conditioner for about 45 minutes while I worked out, and the results were - meh.
> 
> 1) I ended up using the entire blessed bottle. It was only 8 oz, so I should have known - but yeah. Whole bottle, gone. GONE. And my hair was still like - you know you can put a lil more on, right? THIRSTY!
> 2) It was thin - like lotion consistency almost....
> ...


 
Thanks for the review on the Jason tea tree poo JK. At least now I know that I could take that one off of my wish list for good.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2009)

Chocsmile said:


> Hi ALL, I am a newbie. Aggie, Please add me to the challenge if it is not too late. I have been on the site for the last month but officialy subscribed today to enjoy the full benefits of being a memeber. For the last month after experiencing constant breakage I have started to take matters into my own hands and I have been washing and DC'ing twice a wk. I do not have any fave's yet...but I have a couple of conditioners that I have been using....
> For now I am
> 1. Prepoo'n with oil...Coconut, EVOO, Castor, with moisturizer (Queen Helene) on my ends...I just got some garlic oil to incorporate in the pre-poo to combate some shedding that I have been experiencing lately.
> 2. Shampoo and DC w/which ever my hair needs, or should I say I think it needs  I have lots of Conditioners on hand.
> ...


 
Hi Chocsmile, welcome to LHCF and welcome to the DC challenge. I see you do have quite a list of DC's here and I'm sure you will enjoy this challenge. If you can, please let us see your starting pic, okay? happy hair growing.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2009)

lennet93 said:


> I did an overnight pre-poo with Vatika oil, shampooed with GVP moisture shampoo and conditioned with GVP moisture conditioner and now I'm DC with GVP conditioning balm for a few hours. Can you tell I LOVE GVP products..


 
Girl lennet, I just added a few of these to my wish list on sallys.com. I want to try the GVP Paul Mitchell the conditioner and the biolage conditioning balm. There are others, but for now, those two are at the top of my list. I really want the jojoba, olive oil, and tea tree Hair One cleansing conditioners as well.

ETA: Ooooh, I forgot, I want the GVP K-Pak conditioner too.


----------



## ayoung (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok---i'm gonna official join yall. This OHIO winter is killer and i've upped my DCing to twice a week!

I'm rollin with ya'll 

DC 20min w/ heat Perfect Results Triple Silk (and VS Very Sexy for sex appeal )


----------



## Wanny (Jan 8, 2009)

Weee hoo my first post ever. I deep conditioned yesterday with Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner after using Mega Tek/Ovation. I went to whole foods today to get the Aubrey Organics HSR, but didnt see any, nor did I see it online. Is this discontinued? Probably not. I got the Rose Mosqueta Nourishing conditioner instead. Does anyone know if this is good? It has some scrumptious ingredients.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2009)

ayoung said:


> Ok---i'm gonna official join yall. This OHIO winter is killer and i've upped my DCing to twice a week!
> 
> I'm rollin with ya'll
> 
> DC 20min w/ heat Perfect Results Triple Silk (and *VS Very Sexy for sex appeal* )


 
Hi ayoung, you're too funny, you have been added and welcome to the challenge.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2009)

Wanny said:


> Weee hoo my first post ever. I deep conditioned yesterday with Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner after using Mega Tek/Ovation. I went to whole foods today to get the Aubrey Organics HSR, but didnt see any, nor did I see it online. Is this discontinued? Probably not. I got the Rose Mosqueta Nourishing conditioner instead. Does anyone know if this is good? It has some scrumptious ingredients.


 
I get my AO HSR from www.vitacost.com. They sell it real cheap too. Welcome to the challenge and to LHCF.


----------



## Wanny (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you for having me on this site and in this challenge im excited. I will check this out. I paid 22.00 for the one I have here, but it seems like really good stuff.


----------



## Twisties (Jan 8, 2009)

Keeping up with challenge...DCing with Coconut Oil and Aubrey GPB w/heat tonite.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Jan 8, 2009)

I DCd w/ Silk Elements w/o heat for an hr


----------



## sevetlana (Jan 8, 2009)

My first DC of the week. I am using Vitale Olive Oil Hair Mayonnaise. It has proteins such as oat and hydrolyzed soy, and some other ingredients. This is my second time using it. The first time I used it I added honey,  I noticed less hair coming out it the comb my hair felt a little hard but when it dried it was nice and soft.

ok so that is it for now.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Jan 8, 2009)

i'm dcing with keracare moisturizing conditioner for color treated hair.  so far i don't like the consistency.  it feels gummy.... hopefully it feels nice when i rinse.

eta:  it felt really nice when i rinsed and made detangling and rollersetting a DREAM!!!!


----------



## Tarae (Jan 8, 2009)

Ooh, I almost forgot about this thread.
Last night I DC'd with Kenra MC & HSR for about 30 min under the dryer.  At first my hair felt a little  I didn't know what was going on.

But after rinsing a bit, the slip was crazy and my hair felt great.  I usually don't mix unless I'm trying to get rid of something but this felt great on my hair.


----------



## thaidreams (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm presently DC w/Aubrey's and honey.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Keep the protein mild for a now and only use a moderate to hardcore protein if your hair has way too much stretch in it okay?


 
I plan to use Hairveda's Moist Condition Pro which has a balance of protein & moisture.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I plan to use Hairveda's Moist Condition Pro which is has a balance of protein & moisture.


 
Even better! Good luck Shay.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jan 8, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> I definitely noticed an increased growth rate, but that I have to look at the MT for that, as well. What I noticed more, was just overall health. It's softer yet stronger. It's easier to detangle. It stays moist for a week at a time - it's just happier, period.


 
That's right JK, you are using the MT regularly.
How is that going for you? I Hope well!


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh honey no worries.
I am just now reading it. OM Goodness! There was a lot of catching up to do!



Eisani said:


> Obviously I don't backtrack in this thread...girl naw that's not my normal amount of times dc'ing lol. In the summer, I try to do 1-2/wk but since it's been so cold, I've been doing good to get 1 done in a week, sometimes 2 wks  hence my reason for joining this challenge . I have more accountability so I'm on it again. I forgot how much I actually liked to dc!


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jan 8, 2009)

Ladies, Ladies, Ladies,

Not beating my Kenra, but close very close.
I purchased this dominican conditioner and it is wonderful. 
Both of them smell really good.
I have used 3times so far.

The first one (green) gave major slip and left my hair so moisturized and soft. AMAZING!
The DR. Cabello (blue) I used as a prepoo and then DCd with the Crece Pelo, Loved it. Dr. Cabello gave my hair a lot of strength as well.

You can get at Amazon, Bluebeez, Sickbay, and iBeautyNY.






*Ingredients:* Water, Cetearyl Alcohol, Gliceryl Monoestearate, Behentrimoinium Chloride Fragrance, Methyl Paraben, Propyl Paraben. 
*Extract & Natural Active:* Laurel, Nettle, Amica, Bardana, Watercress, Calendula, Ivy, Manzanilla, Lemon, Pine, Romero, Capuchina, Salvia, Tioxolona, Milk of Cotton and Fribo Active. 








*Ingredients:* Water, Cetearyl Alcohol, Gliceryl Behentrimonium Chloride, PEG-20, Steareth-2, Pentaerythrityl Tetraisostearate, Acetamide, Lactamide, Pentaerythrityl Tetraisotearate, Stearalkonium Chloride, Wheat Amino Acids, Hydrolyzed (Wheat, Milk, Oat, Silk, Keratine) Protein, Tioxolona, Milk of Cotton, Fibro Activates and Fragrance. ​


----------



## Platinum (Jan 9, 2009)

DC'd for an hour with Lustersilk's Shea butter Cholesterol last night.


----------



## mommyoftheyear (Jan 9, 2009)

Ladies about to wash dc and rollerset. I feel so left out w/o a camera you just wait when I get one you guys are going to be sick of looking at me !!!


----------



## malachi74 (Jan 9, 2009)

do y'all think it's too much to be DCing every other day? That's what I've just decided on but it looks so frequent when I actually wrote it down on my calendar. I hope my hair thanks me! I'll be doing a protein once every 2 weeks.


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 9, 2009)

PuffyBrown said:


> That's right JK, you are using the MT regularly.
> How is that going for you? I Hope well!



It's going well. I need to get back on the wagon - I've started experimenting with different/faster styles since I have more length, and the scalp is a bit harder to get to, now.  



PuffyBrown said:


> Ladies, Ladies, Ladies,
> 
> Not beating my Kenra, but close very close.
> I purchased this dominican conditioner and it is wonderful.
> ...



WHAT!?!?! Two new DC's - no cones, no petroluems?  Thank you for sharing!!! (esp. the ingredients - I love it when ladies do that!) 




malachi74 said:


> do y'all think it's too much to be DCing every other day? That's what I've just decided on but it looks so frequent when I actually wrote it down on my calendar. I hope my hair thanks me! I'll be doing a protein once every 2 weeks.



Your hair will tell you if it's too much - it'll start getting really soft, and extra stretchy, and feel 'mushy'. If it happens, don't panic - just toss in a protien treatment, and back away from the DC's (reduce the frequency).  I always like getting my hair to the over moisturized point, because then I _*know*_ it's full of moisture, and if I can maintain just slightly below that level, my hair will be super happy. It's kinda like filling up a cup in a dark room, blindfolded. I can't tell how full it is til it overflows, but then I know it's full.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 9, 2009)

mommyoftheyear said:


> Ladies about to wash dc and rollerset. I feel so left out w/o a camera* you just wait when I get one you guys are going to be sick of looking at me* !!!


 
LOL!!! Girl you are too funny.



malachi74 said:


> do y'all think it's too much to be DCing every other day? That's what I've just decided on but it looks so frequent when I actually wrote it down on my calendar. I hope my hair thanks me! I'll be doing a protein once every 2 weeks.


 
I think this is a lot of manipulation for sure but watch your hair closely and you can determine whether or not it's good for your hair, okay?


----------



## tiffers (Jan 9, 2009)

Clarified with GVP Aloe Rid

Dc'd for an hour with Osmo Essence Masque


----------



## Eisani (Jan 9, 2009)

PuffyBrown said:


> Ladies, Ladies, Ladies,
> 
> Not beating my Kenra, but close very close.
> I purchased this dominican conditioner and it is wonderful.
> ...


 I've had the green one, along w/the rinse for a while now. It's alright...I was just eyeballing the Doctor one today. Thanks for posting the ingredients!


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jan 9, 2009)

Eisani said:


> I've had the green one, along w/the rinse for a while now. It's alright...I was just eyeballing the Doctor one today. Thanks for posting the ingredients!


 

It smells really good. The Dr. Caballo IMO is like a light reconstructor based on the protein and keratin contents. I thought it left my hair strong. The Crece Pelo left me with soft hair with a lot of slip. It is like a 8 out of 10 on the moisture factor. I really like it. Not better than my Kenra though.


----------



## lennet93 (Jan 9, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Girl lennet, I just added a few of these to my wish list on sallys.com. I want to try the GVP Paul Mitchell the conditioner and the biolage conditioning balm. There are others, but for now, those two are at the top of my list. I really want the jojoba, olive oil, and tea tree Hair One cleansing conditioners as well.
> 
> ETA: Ooooh, I forgot, I want the GVP K-Pak conditioner too.



I want to try the GVP Paul Mitchell as well...the biolage conditioning balm is . I have the GVP K Pak reconstructor but I havent really figured out how I want to use it yet.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 9, 2009)

lennet93 said:


> I want to try the GVP Paul Mitchell as well...the biolage conditioning balm is . *I have the GVP K Pak reconstructor but I havent really figured out how I want to use it yet*.


 
Well this is a protein conditioner, so you can either use it as a 15-20 protein treatment followed by a moisturizing DC like the conditioning balm or you can mix them together and DC for 30 minutes. You may also choose to DC on dry hair and follow up with a moisturizing conditioner. Just a few thoughts on how you can use it.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Jan 9, 2009)

I am about to DC all night with mixed chicks deep conditioner.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 9, 2009)

2nd DC of the year - Aveda Damage Remedy Treatment with heat.


----------



## Ganjababy (Jan 9, 2009)

Today. Deep conditioned for 2 hours with Aveda Damage Remedy treatment followed by DR conditioner. Hmmm Hmmm, Delicious hair.


----------



## Ganjababy (Jan 9, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> 2nd DC of the year - Aveda Damage Remedy Treatment with heat.


 
OMG  What a coincidence


----------



## naturalness (Jan 9, 2009)

Today I deep conditioned with heat on dry hair with ORS Replenishing Conditioner for 15 minutes.  I shampooed and followed with Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner and left it on for 15 minutes.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 10, 2009)

Yesterday, I prepooed with OCT and coconut oil and then DCed with AO HSR.
I think I am addicted to DCing so I will be DCing again today or tomorrow. That won't be too much will it?


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 10, 2009)

naturalness said:


> Today I deep conditioned with heat on dry hair with ORS Replenishing Conditioner for 15 minutes.  I shampooed and followed with Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner and left it on for 15 minutes.


Hey is ORS replenishing pak moisture or protein?


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks to tiffers encouragement I am now DCing on a regular.

Still, in an interest to maximize time...

Can someone give me pros and cons to DCing on dry hair?

I've been DCing on wet hair either with heat or overnight under a shower cap.

I really like to shampoo and rinse in the shower (without taking 2 showers back to back since I stay 20-30  mins as it is).

Do you still get the same benefits DCing on dry hair?

thanks!


----------



## lexi84 (Jan 10, 2009)

I've been deep conditioning with CPR as a prepoo since the beginning of the year.  This is the first time in about 2 years that I havent seen ONE strand of breakage while detangling.  I've also been deep conditioning over night at least twice a week.  

off topic: I've noticed that my biggest hurdle in retaining length is my addiction to wearing my hair down.  I was wearing it down every weekend.  I havent worn my hair down since january 1.  My new years resolution is to keep it hidden more.


----------



## asummertyme (Jan 10, 2009)

I prepooed yesterday and I will be DCing later on..havent figured out with what yet..maybe a replenshing pak..


----------



## jeabai (Jan 10, 2009)

DC'd last night without heat with banna brulee for 2.5 hours! Got caught in tv and lost track of time. My hair didn't care though!


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 10, 2009)

lwilliams1922 said:


> thanks to tiffers encouragement I am now DCing on a regular.
> 
> Still, in an interest to maximize time...
> 
> ...



The only time I DC on wet hair is after I henna, and that's because I just rinsed the henna out.  Otherwise, I always DC on dry hair, and yes, my hair still gets all of the wonderful benefits of DC'ing - and I save myself a hop in the shower/some water.


----------



## SexyCap (Jan 10, 2009)

I deep conditioned yesterday with Yogurt mixed with vatika oil... I sat under heat for about 45 min and then cowashed it out...


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jan 10, 2009)

Ladies, did yall know that trade secret has Kenra on sale 2 liters for $30.  Joico liters are on sale buy one get one 50% off.

I am going to get some.


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 10, 2009)

I did a light protein conditioning with Nexxus Keraphix, then followed with a DC with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm. My hair feels lovelly.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 10, 2009)

Mandy4610 said:


> Hey is ORS replenishing pak moisture or protein?



ORS gives both moisture and protein.  It's a great balanced conditioner.



lwilliams1922 said:


> thanks to tiffers encouragement I am now DCing on a regular.
> 
> Still, in an interest to maximize time...
> 
> ...



I seem to get better benefits from DCing on dry hair.  I'm not certain why that is.  I usually DC on dry hair, and then cleanse and use an instant condish in the shower.  My hair feels wonderful afterwards.  Yum.



PuffyBrown said:


> Ladies, did yall know that trade secret has Kenra on sale 2 liters for $30.  Joico liters are on sale buy one get one 50% off.
> 
> I am going to get some.



Oh man!  I'm so jealous.  There is no TS near me.  Enjoy the sale, and try to leave some condish in the store for some of the other ladies.


----------



## TdotGirl (Jan 10, 2009)

Right now I'm dcing with silk elements megasilk moisturizing treatment, added castor oil for 45 minutes w/ heat.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 10, 2009)

I just used Cassia Obovata for the first time


I just rinsed it out and now I am DCing with AO HSR for 1hr.

I found a stylist to do cornrows for me, I have an appointment with her in about 2 1/2 hrs.


----------



## BlackMarilyn (Jan 10, 2009)

wed 7th jan - ors hair mayo with heat
sat 10th jan - ors replenishing pak w/out heat (1hr under a cap)


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 10, 2009)

Pre-pooing now with brahmi & amla oil and will be shampooing and deep conditioning later for an hour.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 10, 2009)

I deep treated with a mixture of Aubrey's Green Algae mask, ORS Replenishing conditioner, Apretadora and UBH conditioner. My hair felt soft and strong! So moisturized, I was very surprized! I may try the mix again. Sat under the dryer for 30 minutes and let it say in my hair overnight. Rinsed when I woke up.


----------



## ljf67 (Jan 10, 2009)

miss Congeniality said:


> I am about to DC all night with mixed chicks deep conditioner.



Funny you mention this product. I saw the line for the first time last evening in Ricky's in NYC.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 10, 2009)

PuffyBrown said:


> Ladies, did yall know that trade secret has Kenra on sale 2 liters for $30.  Joico liters are on sale buy one get one 50% off.
> 
> I am going to get some.


Sho nuff! I have a $10 off $30 coupon I plan to use. 

Prepoo'd overnight w/Oyin Honey Hemp conditioner then poo'd w/Lady Fior olive oil. DC'd around 4 hrs (fell asleep ) w/Pantene R&N mixed w/Star Collagen and Placenta. 2 Pocahontas braids.


----------



## Romey (Jan 10, 2009)

I pre-pooed with Amla oil for 6 hours, then washed and dc'd with my fave, ORS Replenishing Pak.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 10, 2009)

After flat ironing last weekend, I decided to do an aphrogee 2 step treatment this weekend to help keep my hair strong.  I rinsed out the aphrogee, and then conditioned with the Balance conditioner which has castor oil and glycerin mixed in.  Now I have a *Kenra MC/Terax Crema* DC mix sitting on my head, and will leave it on for 1 1/2 hrs.  Thirty minutes of that time will be with a heating cap.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 10, 2009)

_*Just got my hour in with SitriNillah... made my 2x for the week... *_


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 10, 2009)

Bout to DC with Hairveda's Moist Condition PRO.  Not sure how long yet but will use heat too.


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 10, 2009)

Dc'ing under steam with Premier, EQP IFC, SAA, honeyquat & hibiscus in my hair. Lovely. Plan on doing two hours, if I can stand it.


----------



## ayoung (Jan 10, 2009)

20 min Megatek w/ heat
30 min PR Triple Silk & Strawberries & Cream


----------



## asummertyme (Jan 10, 2009)

So I decided to DC with the ORS replenishing pak, and i will sit under the dryer for  maybe 40 mins..


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I've been dcing and washing my hair every two days. It has been working very good for me. I've used capilo olive oil, pearl silicon mix this week.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 10, 2009)

3rd DC of the year (2 days in a row) - left in Redken All Soft con for 9 hours, no heat, but I will work out with a plastic bag on top for 30 minutes.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Jan 10, 2009)

*I deep conditioned with ORS replenishing conditioner and SE R&R Hair Mayonnaise. I sat under the dryer for 30 minutes.*


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jan 10, 2009)

Today I prepooed for 2 hrs with Dr. Caballo. I washed with Elucence and DC'd with Nacidit Olive and Coconut Mixed.
Very soft and airy hair.


----------



## lp318lp (Jan 11, 2009)

DC'ed yesterday with my Aveda Sap Moss Conditioning Detangler.  Mmmm !  I just love the smell.

Will DC again on Monday!

My DC Schedule so far:
1)  Jan. 4 - Avocado and Egg Mix - 1 hour
2)  Jan. 10 - Sap Moss Conditioner - 30 min

Gonna include my "DC Schedule" so that I can be accountable to all the lovely ladies of LHCF.  If you see something crazy on this post that you think is a No-No ...  Please DO NOT HESITATE to help this sister out!  

Also, for any sisters living in the New England area, please send tips on how you protect your hair during these snowy months.  And how do you keep it moisturized without over moisturizing?

THANKS! 

me~


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm Dcing today with Capilo Milk and Honey.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 11, 2009)

lp318lp said:


> DC'ed yesterday with my Aveda Sap Moss Conditioning Detangler. Mmmm ! I just love the smell.
> 
> Will DC again on Monday!
> 
> ...


 
I don't live in the New England area but I know that you would have to include some type of protein treatment to help strengthen your hair which also helps to prevent your hair from getting that "mushy" feeling.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 11, 2009)

I just noticed I have been alternating between moisturizing DCs and protein/strengthening DCs thats why I think I haven't encountered the mushy hair yet.


----------



## jayjamlov (Jan 11, 2009)

I deep conditioned with Pantene's R&N and Hairveda's Vatika Frosting for 45 minutes. Detangling was a breeze. I love these two products together. I think I will start mixing the Vatika Frosting with other conditioners to see if I get the same results.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 11, 2009)

_*Three hours plus (by accident, got caught up with doing chores) with Joico mix [Body Luxe/Moisture Recovery/KPak].  Will spritz hair lightly all around with Joico liquid protein reconstructor and finish off with hairveda whipped cream & cocosta oil.*_


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 11, 2009)

Add me to the challenge Aggie  I just recently got sprung on AO Honeysuckle Rose. I saw my curlies for the first time in a long time


----------



## Aggie (Jan 11, 2009)

Forever in Bloom said:


> Add me to the challenge Aggie  I just recently got sprung on AO Honeysuckle Rose. I saw my curlies for the first time in a long time


 
Will do honey and welcome to the challenge. Good luck and don't forget to incorporate some type of protein conditioner in your regimen when needed, okay?


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jan 11, 2009)

I'd love to join this challenge.  I plan to deep con 3x a week (Sun, Wed, Fri) with hairveda products.  So far my hair is LOVING it.


----------



## lennet93 (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm DC'ing with Praital Silk Worm on dry hair without heat for a few hours. I've been DC'ing at least twice a week and my hair is loving it. I haven't been using heat but I've been Dc'ing for several hours. I hope I'm getting the same benefit.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 11, 2009)

im deep conditioning right now on dry hair with carols daughter black vanilla smoothie for a couple of hours after this i will shampoo with tui shampoo nd then deep condition with heat for 30 minutes with ORS replenishing pak.


----------



## hairsothick (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm gonna DC today with my Pantene for an hour or two with no heat.


----------



## J Glazin (Jan 11, 2009)

count me in!!!! I recently cut my hair really short. To start over


----------



## tiffers (Jan 11, 2009)

Shampood with GVP Extra Gentle and dc'd with Kenra Platinum Shea Butter Reconstructor  for an hour with heat


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 11, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Will do honey and welcome to the challenge. Good luck and don't forget to incorporate some type of protein conditioner in your regimen when needed, okay?


 
Definitely. I used AO's GPB Conditioner yesterday. My hair needed it  No more breakage!


----------



## MsElise (Jan 11, 2009)

DC'd  with a mix of ORS, neem and amla oil for 2 hrs no heat, after a pre poo of VO5 Raspberry then a 1/2 poo 1/2 water application of Groganics shampoo.  Roller set and I'm letting it air dry now.  Gonna do a saran wrap after that and put my wig on in the morning.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 11, 2009)

jaded_faerie said:


> I'd love to join this challenge. I plan to deep con 3x a week (Sun, Wed, Fri) with hairveda products. So far my hair is LOVING it.


 


J Glazin said:


> count me in!!!! I recently cut my hair really short. To start over


 
You've both been added and welcome to the challenge. Don't forget to post starting pics and deep conditioners you'll be using, okay?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 11, 2009)

lennet93 said:


> I'm DC'ing with Praital Silk Worm on dry hair without heat for a few hours. I've been DC'ing at least twice a week and my hair is loving it. I haven't been using heat but I've been Dc'ing for several hours. I hope I'm getting the same benefit.


 
lennet93, I would recommend alternating some of your DCs with heat for added benefit. They don't necessarily have be very long, about 30 minutes would be perfect with a little heat.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 11, 2009)

chebaby said:


> im deep conditioning right now on dry hair with *carols daughter black vanilla smoothie* for a couple of hours after this i will shampoo with tui shampoo nd then deep condition with heat for 30 minutes with ORS replenishing pak.


 
chebaby, how is the bolded working for your hair and are you natural or relaxed?


----------



## lennet93 (Jan 11, 2009)

Aggie said:


> lennet93, *I would recommend alternating some of your DCs with heat for added benefit.* They don't necessarily have be very long, about 30 minutes would be perfect with a little heat.




Will do! I'm going to under the dryer right now


----------



## chebaby (Jan 11, 2009)

Aggie said:


> chebaby, how is the bolded working for your hair and are you natural or relaxed?


 this is the first time i've used it as it is a new addition to the carols daughter collection. im going to wash it out now and i will tell you how it turns out. what i can say is that over a year ago before i found this site i used he smoothies before they were new and improved and i didnt like it. it was like shea butter so it was really hard to spread and back then i didnt have a hooded drier so that could have been it too.


----------



## MzWill (Jan 11, 2009)

DC'd Monday (heat 30 min) & Saturday (no heat 2 hrs) with J/A/S/O/N sea kelp, honeyquat & castor oil. Can't wait til my shipment arrives this week so I can try AO HSR


----------



## MzWill (Jan 11, 2009)

Wanny said:


> Thank you for having me on this site and in this challenge im excited. I will check this out. I paid 22.00 for the one I have here, but it seems like really good stuff.



Welcome to LHCF, Wanny!  Was the $22 for an AO product?  If so, waaaay too much get on over to vitacost quick!!!!


----------



## poeticmusiqu (Jan 11, 2009)

*Week One: January 4-January 10*: Hey everybody Im just checking in. Last week I deep conditon my hair on sunday and friday. I was supposed to do it on wednesday but I missed it due to personal issues but I still made it twice a week yey! I really like this challenge and my hair is thanking me for it. Already my hair has stop breaking so much so that is a huge plus. This evening I will be deep conditioning my hair with UBH conditioner for 30 minutes under the hood dryer.


----------



## silentdove13 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi everyone.  I dc'd twice this week. Once, I wrapped and let air dry and the second one I did on ednesday, I let roller set air dry. I wish I knew where my charger was for my camera I would show some pics.  Anyways. I have the metalic rollers and Had them in from when I went to bed on Wednesday night/morning until I felt like taking them out on Friday since I was going to go out. Well I did not go out until today for church, so I had my head wrapped in a silk scarf and combed it a little this morning.  ell when my mom came home from work, she asked if I had done a perm the other day, but I said, "No mommy, I just washed it and dc'."  She really likes the results.  Well my next dc is on Tuesday to prep for a job interview on Thursday.

I also have a question for anyone who can answer this. I am going for a perm/relaxer on Saturday with a dc, rinse, and trim (already deducted an inch from my starting point in pic b/c my hair dresser was on vacation).  How long do you wait after a relaxer to do you next dc?


----------



## shoediva2006 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey ladies,

I'm checking in for the week.   I deep conditioned this morning for an hour with ORS Replenishing conditioner while I cooked breakfast.  My next conditioning treatment will be on Wednesday. I will be using this method I found on youtube.  I pretty sure she is a member here because I remember viewing her flat iron method and earrings on her fotki.  Plus this looks like a bunch of LHCF deep conditioning methods rolled up in one.  I never thought about using an applicator brush to apply my conditioner.  This would really help getting to that natural hair in the middle.  I'm always worried that I'm not getting enough conditioner on that hair beacuse it's semms so thick. I thought I would share. See you guys next week. Good look and have a blessed week.

BTW: Sorry if someone posted this already.  I haven't read through the whole thread.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NegFfvnthBg&feature=channel


----------



## Aggie (Jan 11, 2009)

MzWill said:


> Welcome to LHCF, Wanny! Was the $22 for an AO product? If so, *waaaay too much get on over to vitacost quick*!!!!


 
, I totally agree with you MzWill, www.vitacost.com is the cheapest I've found my vitamins, poos and conditioners.


----------



## Amelia456 (Jan 11, 2009)

Just checking in!
I am dcing as i write with a mixture of Nexxus Humectress, Honey, Jojoba Oil, and Aloe Vera Juice.  I have been doing this religously every week, although I have not been checking in .  
Oh, I will be posting pics soon.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 11, 2009)

silentdove13 said:


> Hi everyone. I dc'd twice this week. Once, I wrapped and let air dry and the second one I did on ednesday, I let roller set air dry. I wish I knew where my charger was for my camera I would show some pics. Anyways. I have the metalic rollers and Had them in from when I went to bed on Wednesday night/morning until I felt like taking them out on Friday since I was going to go out. Well I did not go out until today for church, so I had my head wrapped in a silk scarf and combed it a little this morning. ell when my mom came home from work, she asked if I had done a perm the other day, but I said, *"No mommy, I just washed it and dc'." She really likes the results.* Well my next dc is on Tuesday to prep for a job interview on Thursday. *I like this right here.*
> 
> I also have a question for anyone who can answer this. I am going for a perm/relaxer on Saturday with a dc, rinse, and trim (already deducted an inch from my starting point in pic b/c my hair dresser was on vacation). *How long do you wait after a relaxer to do you next dc*?


 
Give it at least 3 or 4 days afterwards. Your hair will still be in it's neutralizing state during this time but you will be able to wash and DC after 3 days for sure to avoid your hair reverting.


----------



## Ozma (Jan 11, 2009)

I am doing a "shortcut" prepoo/DC right now. 
Using evoo, coconut oil, and ORS mayo
Next, a clarifying cowash (baking soda), leave-in, and Vaseline to seal


----------



## jeabai (Jan 11, 2009)

DC'd for 30 minutes with Mizani fulfyl under dryer followed with Wen in the shower for 10 min


----------



## Aggie (Jan 11, 2009)

mtmorg said:


> I am doing a "shortcut" prepoo/DC right now.
> Using evoo, coconut oil, and ORS mayo
> Next, a clarifying cowash (baking soda), leave-in, and Vaseline to seal


 
Correct me if I'm wrong, but are clarifying your hair *after* you deep condition it? If you are, this backward and all you're doing is removing the wonderful moisturizing benefits and effects of your DC treatment by clarifying it afterwards. I would clarify before the DC, okay?


----------



## bluwatersoul (Jan 11, 2009)

*DC yesterday with ORS replenishing, honey and coconut oil for two hours doing chores. rinsed and followed up with scalp rub of MT and bhingraj oil; put ends cream and cocasta on my hair and let air dry.*


----------



## Ozma (Jan 11, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but are clarifying your hair *after* you deep condition it? If you are, this backward and all you're doing is removing the wonderful moisturizing benefits and effects of your DC treatment by clarifying it afterwards. I would clarify before the DC, okay?



okay, thanks
I usually just try to clean the scalp with a little baking soda paste, not my hair


----------



## chebaby (Jan 11, 2009)

aggie,
i just wanted you to know that the carols daughter black vanilla smoothie is amazing. my hair came out so soft and silky. this is now a staple of mine and will replace my banana brulee.


----------



## MzWill (Jan 11, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> All I can say is ignorance or lack of knowledge can produce over-generalization or stereotyping.




I so agree w/that statement!


----------



## healthyhair2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Checking in for the week. I have done my 3rd deep conditioning treatment in the last 11 days. Here are my dates: Dec 31,2008-OUIDAD Deep Treatment for 45 minutes
January 6,3009-Sizta 2 Sizta HALT hair mask-45minutes.
I relaxed my hair  at a salon on January 10,2009 with SYNTONICS Lye relaxer system. That day the Syntonics Deep conditioner was used for 25 minutes. All conditioners were used with heat. Here are the relaxer pics.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 11, 2009)

chebaby said:


> aggie,
> i just wanted you to know that the carols daughter black vanilla smoothie is amazing. my hair came out so soft and silky. this is now a staple of mine and will replace my banana brulee.


Wow girl thanks for letting me know. I already added it to the front page.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 11, 2009)

healthyhair2 said:


> Checking in for the week. I have done my 3rd deep conditioning treatment in the last 11 days. Here are my dates: Dec 31,2008-OUIDAD Deep Treatment for 45 minutes
> January 6,3009-Sizta 2 Sizta HALT hair mask-45minutes.
> I relaxed my hair at a salon on January 10,2009 with SYNTONICS Lye relaxer system. That day the Syntonics Deep conditioner was used for 25 minutes. All conditioners were used with heat. Here are the relaxer pics.


Simply gorgeous healthyhair2.


----------



## 25Nona (Jan 11, 2009)

Doing the do now.  Sitting now with my heating cap, and SitriNillah mixed with Aussie Moist, will wash this out and roller set, next session scheduled for Wednesday.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 11, 2009)

Add me to the list, lovely Aggie! :blowkiss:

And don't forget to include my beloved Silicon Mix on your list. I will DC 2x a week on Sunday and Wednesday or Thursday. I air dry, moisturizing with M.O.M. and sealing with coconut oil or grape seed oil.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 11, 2009)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Add me to the list, lovely Aggie! :blowkiss:
> 
> And don't forget to include my beloved Silicon Mix on your list. I will DC 2x a week on Sunday and Wednesday or Thursday. I air dry, moisturizing with M.O.M. and sealing with coconut oil or grape seed oil.


 
Hi SP, welcome to the challenge honey. I will add you and the SM right now.


----------



## yodie (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm in this one with you ladies. I just don't post as often. I'll try to do better.

DC'd today with Premier Cloud 9 for 30 mins. I plan on dcing for 45 mins from now on.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 11, 2009)

yodie said:


> I'm in this one with you ladies. I just don't post as often. I'll try to do better.
> 
> DC'd today with Premier Cloud 9 for 30 mins. I plan on dcing for 45 mins from now on.


 
An official welcome to you too yodie, I'll add you in now.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 12, 2009)

I am DCing at the moment with ORS Pak, CON purple, and some added oil. Its been on for like 2-3 hrs, just went grocery shopping with it. Im about to wash it off soon.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 12, 2009)

DC'd yesterday with Motions After shampoo moisture plus conditioner mixed with a bit of salt.  Left it on for an hour, then massaged in some olive oil and rinsed.


----------



## Romey (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey Ladies

I was in CVS yesterday and noticed that the ORS Mayo treatment is going on clearance. I was told to check back weekly, as the clearance percentage drops every Tuesday. This week it is 25% off, in two weeks it will be 75% off. Not many AA frequent my local CVS, so I am hoping to to score all 8 jars for less than $3 dollars. I was able to get 4 bottles of NTM leave-in last week for $1.87. 

I am not sure if this item is on clearance at other CVS stores, but just wanted to share.


----------



## bbdgirl (Jan 12, 2009)

deep conditioned today for 45 min w/ heat Aubrey's GPB and BioInfusion Hydrating Balm
rinsed with HE LTR


----------



## silentdove13 (Jan 12, 2009)

thanks Romey, I will check my CVS tomorrow


----------



## Chocsmile (Jan 12, 2009)

I DC'd today with Keracare Humecto and Cholestorol for 45 min w/o heat and 30 min w/heat. My hair feels silky smooth.  I am sitting under the dryer now. I will check back in with the final results.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 12, 2009)

DC'ing right now with Nacidit Aloe Vera with EVOO added.  Will leave it on with heating cap for 20 min and without for 40 min.  See y'all Wednesday!


----------



## newflowers (Jan 12, 2009)

I had a crazy weekend and did not get to do my usual hair treatment BUT I woke up this morning at 5 am, couldn't sleep, so got out of bed to wash and deep condition my hair - only 30 minutes with a cap and heat. My dog thought I'd lost my mind. 

All this deep conditioning - I need bigger jars.


----------



## malachi74 (Jan 12, 2009)

I just finished my first ever Aphogee 2-step protein treatment wit balancing conditioner and now I'm DCing with my Pantene breakage defense mask.

The aphogee was stinging my scalp and my back, but I scratch a lot so i'm thinking that's the reason for the stinging; it felt almost like how my scalp would sting when i used to get a relaxer. My hair felt very strong and heavier after the total 2-step treatment.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 12, 2009)

newflowers said:


> I had a crazy weekend and did not get to do my usual hair treatment BUT I woke up this morning at 5 am, couldn't sleep, so got out of bed to wash and deep condition my hair - only 30 minutes with a cap and heat. *My dog thought I'd lost my mind.*
> 
> All this deep conditioning - I need bigger jars.


 

This is too funny. 

By the way ladies, I took down my hip-length braids tonight and I really really wanted to DC tonight but I am drop down exhausted, so I think I'll tackle it tomorrow. For now I have to say goodnight ladies and will chat with you tomorrow.


----------



## myronnie (Jan 12, 2009)

Clarified with Ors Aloe Shampoo
Reconstructor (Aphogee Keratin)
Deep conditioning with Generic Value Products Conditioning Balm mixed with Avocado Butter, Honey, and Camellia Seed Oil.
The avocado butter mixes so well with the conditioner. it makes it creamier and not as thick.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 13, 2009)

I got up this morning and pre-pooed with my personal blend of oils and organic blackstrap molasses for 45 minutes. I clarified with Mizani Puriphyl poo, then washed with Mizani Botanifying poo. I used a mixture of Duo Tex and Mizani Fulfyl conditioning treament followed by deep conditioning with Aubrey Organics HSR mixed with coconut oil and this mixture is still sitting on my hair. I will DC for about 1 hour and get ready for the gym.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm actually fiending for a DC so I'll be doing one tonight w/Jessicurl WDT w/heat for about 40 minutes. I LOVE this stuff, my hair is so soft and moisturized afterward!


----------



## diamond42377 (Jan 13, 2009)

Doing a DC with ORS Replenishing pak (I am about to stock up on these!). I plan to sit around with my plastic cap and silk scarf over it for a few hours. I am hoping that won't be too long but I have a few things to do and it's too cold to go out with damp hair (no time to sit under the dryer or blow dry).

I wanted to do a quick phony pony but I haven't gone to the BSS yet so I will just put on my curly half wig in the morning and call it a day LOL.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey is molasses moisturizng? I have some that I need to add to some DC, so that I can get rid of...


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jan 13, 2009)

my great discovery:

I admit it's HARD to squeeze the time to DC with heat.  I have a 1 yr old and a 3 yr old and time is limited.

I have to read to the little ones before they nap and before they go down for the night.  THEN i have stay in the room with the 1 yr old for 30 mins for her to fall asleep.

After all that, it's usually time for me to start the next meal.  But today I snuck in a wash and had conditioner in my hair under a plastic bag.  someting told me to pull out my bonet drier.    I took it in the room with the one year old.  I turned it on and remembered it's white noise.  She fell asleep in THREE mins!   AND I got 30 mins of heat for my DC!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 13, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Hey is molasses moisturizng? I have some that I need to add to some DC, so that I can get rid of...


 
Actually, its more strengthening than moisturizing. I am 10 weeks post my last relaxer and I pre-pooed with it because I needed the extra strengthening properties of it for my demarcation line. I did not lose much hair at all in the comb and I just took down my extension braids too. 

I will continue to pre-poo with this mixture when I stretch my relaxers from now on - at least starting from the 4th week post. My hair felt really strong today after my DC. I put some Giovanni Direct leave in conditioner and my hair turned nice and soft almost immediately. After it was dry, I put in some UBH moisturizing lotion, results....softer, more manageable hair. My new growth is pretty thick right now so I know I will have to be moisturizing it like crazy until I relax on February 8th.

As far as the molasses is concerned, you can try adding it to your conditioner with some oils and use it as a pre-poo.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Jan 13, 2009)

Im going to wash my hair and DC with Silk Elements in a few. Im also gonna try Victoria Secrets So Sexy Conditioner too


----------



## ayoung (Jan 13, 2009)

I can't WAIT to DC again  Today is Tuesday and I will be basking in that moisturizing Triple Silk on Thursday!


----------



## lp318lp (Jan 13, 2009)

My DC Schedule so far:
1) Jan. 4 - Avocado and Egg Mix - 1 hour
2) Jan. 10 - Sap Moss Conditioner - 30 min
3) Jan. 13 - Tresemme Natural Conditioner - 3 hours (yup, hours!) 

OMGoodness, OMGoodness!!  My hair was the softest I had ever felt it (natural now).  I've been natural before, but never natural AND soft like this!!  3 hours pays off!




me~


----------



## Hot40 (Jan 13, 2009)

I am just checking in I DC on sunday for an hour and a half. Today I only had 30 min with Alphogee    on my way to great hair!


----------



## CurliDiva (Jan 13, 2009)

Its official......I'm a DC junkie!

I just DC'ed with heat on Sunday and I can't wait to get home to do it again tonight!


----------



## lexi84 (Jan 13, 2009)

Just checking in.  I'm still DCing overnight at least three times per week w/ CON purple bottle.  I did it on Sunday night and will do it again two more times before Saturday.  My hair has grown so much since my trim in late december.  DCing overnight this often is really helping me with retention.  I am due to take progress pics in mid February so I'll post pics then.  My progress by then will put me past the longest length of my life.


----------



## ayoung (Jan 13, 2009)

Lexi,

R u bunning during this challenge?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 13, 2009)

lp318lp said:


> My DC Schedule so far:
> 1) Jan. 4 - Avocado and Egg Mix - 1 hour
> 2) Jan. 10 - Sap Moss Conditioner - 30 min
> 3) Jan. 13 - Tresemme Natural Conditioner - 3 hours (yup, hours!)
> ...


 
You are really having a lot of fun, aren't you? Anyhoo, is the Aveda Sap Moss a protein treatment? I want to add to the front page. Oh, and what are your results with it?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 13, 2009)

CurliDiva said:


> *Its official......I'm a DC junk*ie!
> 
> I just DC'ed with heat on Sunday and I can't wait to get home to do it again tonight!


 

Girl CD, yawl comin' in here all excited and gat me wantin' to DC all the time now. This excitement is contagious. I just DCed today and I already want to DC again. Eisani ain't no help either with all those wonderful deep conditioners she's been using. I keep looking at my own stash of deep conditioners....it's hard to figure out which one I'll use next because I want to use them all, all of a sudden.


----------



## mommyoftheyear (Jan 13, 2009)

Just finished a dc w/ a cheapie and evoo set under the dryer for about 25-30 min did a rollerset and now I am about to drop into the bed!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 13, 2009)

Under the dryer now with SitriNillah


----------



## Sugarhoneyicetea (Jan 13, 2009)

So far I'm not DC nearly as much as everyone else so I'm inspired to step my game up. I'm wearing my hair in twists under a wig(my goal is all of 09'...pray for me lol!) so I am conditioning once a week with each wash right now.  So far I've DC once with Kenra moisturizing conditioner mixed with EVCO and EVOO and loved it.  Kenra is already amazing on my hair alone but the EVCO/EVOO just seemed to add more of a creaminess that I loved.  This week I plan to DC with ORS and may start DC each time I wash.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 14, 2009)

malachi74 said:


> I just finished my first ever Aphogee 2-step protein treatment wit balancing conditioner and now I'm DCing with my Pantene breakage defense mask.
> 
> The aphogee was stinging my scalp and my back, but I scratch a lot so i'm thinking that's the reason for the stinging; it felt almost like how my scalp would sting when i used to get a relaxer. My hair felt very strong and heavier after the total 2-step treatment.



I used the 2-step this past weekend.  I know that if you get a little in your eye it burns like the dickens..........ooooooowwwww 



lwilliams1922 said:


> my great discovery:
> 
> I admit it's HARD to squeeze the time to DC with heat.  I have a 1 yr old and a 3 yr old and time is limited.
> 
> ...



Awww, cute story.  It's great that you've found an easier way to do the dc'ing.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 14, 2009)

Are there any lo or no pooers here? What are you using, and how has it been working for you? Also is the ORS Pak the same as the bottle?


----------



## lexi84 (Jan 14, 2009)

ayoung said:


> Lexi,
> 
> R u bunning during this challenge?



 Yes ma'am, errday!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 14, 2009)

Coming into this thread makes me feel like taking my cornrows out so I can DC
Well...I have to wait because I only got them done 3 days ago and I paid too much money for them.
I guess it is a nice break.


----------



## lexi84 (Jan 14, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> Are there any lo or no pooers here? What are you using, and how has it been working for you? Also is the ORS Pak the same as the bottle?



I'm a pooer (twice a week) so I cant help you with the first part of your question, but yes the bottle is the same as the PAK.


----------



## lovleelilie (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi All,

I'm super late on the pics but here we go. I actually started DCing twice a week at the end of October 08. I won't use it as a starting point for this challenge but I posted the pic anyway b/c it's a true testament to what a difference DCing can make (IMO anyways). My hair is healthier and getting thicker everytime I DC. 

This is my Oct 31 pic:





http://i541.photobucket.com/albums/gg376/lovleelilie/Hairjourneybegins10-31-08.jpg

This is my January pic (what I will use as a starting point for this challenge):






I'll update monthly. Happy Hair Growing Ladies!

ETA:  ummm sorry for GINORMOUS pic size


----------



## shae101s (Jan 14, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Great choices Shae101s. I bought the AO HSR already and have used it many times and I ordered the AO GBP online and it should be here soon. I can't wait to jump right on it right away. Yes absolutely you can use these two conditioners and a great bonus is that they are natural and organic - perfect!!!




Hey chica..so I finally got my hands on some HSR and GPB...I used the GPB after I washed with my ayurveda and i don't know but my hair felt kinda dry...is there a specific way to use this line? Is it better to dc with them on dry hair?


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 14, 2009)

deep conditioning now for 3o min.


----------



## lennet93 (Jan 14, 2009)

I washed with aphogee shampoo for damaged hair, did the aphogee 2 step treatment followed by the aphogee balancing moisture conditioner. I am now DC'ing with GVP conditioning balm with heat for 1/2 hour then will leave it on without heat for a few hours. I am so loving this challenge


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 14, 2009)

lexi84 said:


> I'm a pooer (twice a week) so I cant help you with the first part of your question, but yes the bottle is the same as the PAK.


 
Thanks, ya I'm a poo lover too but I'm thinking of making the switch. Right now I poo every other day, same time I DC.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 14, 2009)

I am sitting here with some Keracare Humecto  and a plastic cap on my head.  I put the stuff on dry hair.  I've been sitting for 20 minutes and I am considering getting under the dryer for 15 more.  I have no intention of shampooing today.  I will just rinse, moisturize and air dry.  
I've been struggling with dry, snapping off hair.  I bought Aphogee two step and I intend to use it sometime this weekend.

ETA: I ended up putting a layer of LeKair cholesteral over the Keracare.  1.5 hours w/o heat, .5 hours with heat.  I lost a lot less hair when I rinsed.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 14, 2009)

Checking in - DC last night with Ultra Sheen Duo Tex rinsed and mixed AO HSR with a little AO GPB - let it dry in hair, rinsed this morning rollerset....


----------



## Ganjababy (Jan 14, 2009)

Washed with Kapoor and rose powders mixed in a cheapie conditioner with rosewater, glycerin, trea tree oil and SAA, let sit 40 minutes and massaged scalp and rinsed. Deep conditioned with Joico moisture recovery conditioner for 2 hours. Soft Soft luxurious afro


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm sick. My head hurts. I'm *tired*. I might do an overnight DC, since I'm in twists - if I get in a DC at all.


----------



## Ozma (Jan 14, 2009)

Wash with Elucence Moisture Benefits
DC with Lustrasilk Shea Butter and Mango, coconut oil, honey, and evoo
 Green tea rinse 
Wet bun


----------



## adi687 (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm in!!! But I still have my weave on. I'll take it off by the end if Jan. Then put progress pics.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 14, 2009)

shae101s said:


> Hey chica..so I finally got my hands on some HSR and GPB...I used the GPB after I washed with my ayurveda and i don't know but my hair felt kinda dry...is there a specific way to use this line? Is it better to dc with them on dry hair?


 
I wouldn't use the GPB after using ayurveda because it is a protein conditioner. Ayurveda powders are already strengthening powders and you'd want to follow them up with a moisturizing DC like the Aubrey's HSR instead. The moisturizing powders I use are bhringraj and hibiscus petal powders but I still follow them up with a moisturizing DC.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 14, 2009)

lovleelilie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm super late on the pics but here we go. I actually started DCing twice a week at the end of October 08. I won't use it as a starting point for this challenge but I posted the pic anyway b/c it's a true testament to what a difference DCing can make (IMO anyways). My hair is healthier and getting thicker everytime I DC.
> 
> ...


 
Uhmmm, I can't see your pics.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 14, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> Thanks, ya I'm a poo lover too but I'm thinking of making the switch. Right now I poo every other day, same time I DC.


 
Hi Chameleonchick, it's not necessary to shampoo your hair everytime you DC, especially if you are DC'ing every 2 or 3 days. I would shampoo my hair maybe once a week and still DC 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 14, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> I am sitting here with some Keracare Humecto and a plastic cap on my head. I put the stuff on dry hair. I've been sitting for 20 minutes and I am considering getting under the dryer for 15 more. I have no intention of shampooing today. I will just rinse, moisturize and air dry.
> I've been struggling with dry, snapping off hair. I bought Aphogee two step and I intend to use it sometime this weekend.
> 
> ETA: I ended up putting a layer of LeKair cholesteral over the Keracare. 1.5 hours w/o heat, .5 hours with heat. I lost a lot less hair when I rinsed.


 
I was just about to comment on the additio of protein to your regimen LB, you are right on track honey. Keep it up.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 14, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> I'm sick. My head hurts. I'm *tired*. I might do an overnight DC, since I'm in twists - if I get in a DC at all.


 

Awwww, poor baby, I hope you feel better soon


----------



## Aggie (Jan 14, 2009)

adi687 said:


> I'm in!!! But I still have my weave on. I'll take it off by the end if Jan. Then put progress pics.


 
Welcome adi687, I will add youin now. Looking forward to seeing your starting pics too.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 14, 2009)

Imma do another DC today. May do protein this time using LeKair and some type of oil IDK. Will be using the LeKair for sho though.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 14, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Actually, its more strengthening than moisturizing. I am 10 weeks post my last relaxer and I pre-pooed with it because I needed the extra strengthening properties of it for my demarcation line. I did not lose much hair at all in the comb and I just took down my extension braids too.
> 
> I will continue to pre-poo with this mixture when I stretch my relaxers from now on - at least starting from the 4th week post. My hair felt really strong today after my DC. I put some Giovanni Direct leave in conditioner and my hair turned nice and soft almost immediately. After it was dry, I put in some UBH moisturizing lotion, results....softer, more manageable hair. My new growth is pretty thick right now so I know I will have to be moisturizing it like crazy until I relax on February 8th.
> 
> As far as the molasses is concerned, you can try adding it to your conditioner with some oils and use it as a pre-poo.


Ok so can I add it to LeKair Plus? Im am not a good pre-pooer...


----------



## *Muffin* (Jan 14, 2009)

Weekly Check-In:

This past Sunday I applied my AO Honeysuckle Rose to dry hair and let it condition my hair overnight.  Even though the bottle suggested that I shampoo the conditioner out and then re-condition with a rinse-out conditioner, the next morning I rinsed it out using only water and went to work.  My hair felt really coated and weighed down and when I came home from work Monday evening I shampooed my hair with my Giovanni Golden Wheat shampoo and conditioned with my Giovanni Smooth as Silk and my hair felt really good.  Today I pre-pood my hair with AO GPB on dry hair for fifteen minutes, then I followed with my washing routine.  Then I blotted my hair dry and applied my AO Honeysuckle Rose conditioner and am DC'ing with heat for 30 minutes.


Sidenote:  I am definitely noticing an improvement in my hair with the more frequent DC'ings.  It feels much stronger, but at the same time softer and it looks shinier .


----------



## thaidreams (Jan 14, 2009)

Checking in:  

I just DC with ORS and Ojon.  I pre-poo'd with Dr. Brooner's Peppermint Castile Soap.  I left the DC on for 20 min. under the dryer before rinsing out.  My hair feels so much better now!!!


----------



## naturalness (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello Ladies!

I conditioned today with Aphpgee 2 Minute Reconstructor.  I then deep conditioned with Elasta QP Intense Fortifying Hair Conditioner with heat for 30 minutes.  My hair feels great!


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 14, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> Are there any lo or no pooers here? What are you using, and how has it been working for you? Also is the ORS Pak the same as the bottle?



I'm a no pooer.  If you mean what do I use to cleanse my hair/scalp, then I use suave, VO5, Hair One, and when I can afford it Diva Curl No Poo.  They work very well; my hair is soft, moist and healthy.  To the best of my knowledge, the ORS Pak and bottle are the same. HTH



JustKiya said:


> I'm sick. My head hurts. I'm *tired*. I might do an overnight DC, since I'm in twists - if I get in a DC at all.



Feel better soon sweetie.  Here's some {{{ chicken soup }}} I hope it helps.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jan 14, 2009)

Chameleonchick said:


> Are there any lo or no pooers here? What are you using, and how has it been working for you? Also is the ORS Pak the same as the bottle?


 
lo-pooer here!  I rarely ever shampoo my hair.  The only times that I do is when I DC on dry hair (to get rid of the build-up) or to get rid of the cones from the heat protectant I use after I flat-iron my hair.  And I don't use sulfate shampoos.  I use giovanni shampoos because they are sulfate free.  Most of the time I co-wash my hair using my giovanni smooth as silk and then follow up with my DC.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 14, 2009)

tonight when i get home i am going to deep condition for 30 minutes without heat with AO GPB. then im going to do an oil rinse with vatika oil, then shampoo one lather with carols daughter black vanilla shampoo, then im going to deep condition for no less than 30 minutes with ORS replenishing conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 14, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Ok so can I add it to LeKair Plus? Im am not a good pre-pooer...


Yes but not too much of it as it can be very strengthening and Lekair Cholesterol to my understanding is also a protein conditioner and I don't want you to end up with hard undesirable hair. If you do add it to your Lekair Cholesterol then you would have to really deep condition for about 45 minutes to an hour to get the suppleness back in your hair with a moisturizing deep conditioner. If I added it to any conditioner, it would be to a cheapie conditioner like Suave or v05 and still follow it up with a moisturizing DC.


help me to understand something though, is it the conditioner or the molasses you're trying to use up? If it's the molasses then you could just add it to your tea or coffee for the internal benefits or simply drink 2 Tbs 3 times a day.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 14, 2009)

*Muffin* said:


> Weekly Check-In:
> 
> This past Sunday I applied my AO Honeysuckle Rose to dry hair and let it condition my hair overnight. Even though the bottle suggested that I shampoo the conditioner out and then re-condition with a rinse-out conditioner, the next morning I rinsed it out using only water and went to work. My hair felt really coated and weighed down and when I came home from work Monday evening I shampooed my hair with my Giovanni Golden Wheat shampoo and conditioned with my Giovanni Smooth as Silk and my hair felt really good. Today I pre-pood my hair with AO GPB on dry hair for fifteen minutes, then I followed with my washing routine. Then I blotted my hair dry and applied my AO Honeysuckle Rose conditioner and am DC'ing with heat for 30 minutes.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah I agree, that AO HSR is very very thick and will weigh down fine hair like yours and mine if left on too long. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok I have had my DC on my head for an hour now. Its LeKairs Plus, Vatika, EVOO, Castro Oil, and Molasses


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 14, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Yes but not too much of it as it can be very strengthening and Lekair Cholesterol to my understanding is also a protein conditioner and I don't want you to end up with hard undesirable hair. If you do add it to your Lekair Cholesterol then you would have to really deep condition for about 45 minutes to an hour to get the suppleness back in your hair with a moisturizing deep conditioner. If I added it to any conditioner, it would be to a cheapie conditioner like Suave or v05 and still follow it up with a moisturizing DC.
> 
> 
> help me to understand something though, is it the conditioner or the molasses you're trying to use up? If it's the molasses then you could just add it to your tea or coffee for the internal benefits or simply drink 2 Tbs 3 times a day.


 Man I am sitting with on my head now LOL. I am trying to use up the molasses. Imma add some CON purple to my hair and let that sit for a while. Should that help?


----------



## JDandBeyond (Jan 14, 2009)

I DCed with joico k pak.  I meant to only do it for 30 mins with shower cap but i made the mistake of lying down and needless to say 2 hours later was when it was being washed out! That was my first time using joico k-pak so i'll see what happens....


----------



## Aggie (Jan 14, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Man I am sitting with on my head now LOL. I am trying to use up the molasses. *Imma add some CON purple to my hair and let that sit for a while. Should that help*?


 

This is a moisturizing conditioner so it's perfect to use with the molasses.


----------



## hairsothick (Jan 15, 2009)

My next DC will be when my tub of Humecto arrives.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 15, 2009)

Aggie said:


> This is a moisturizing conditioner so it's perfect to use with the molasses.


I mean should my hair be fine if I use this after. See I already had that LeKair with the molasses on my head when you responded and said it was not a good idea. So now I have the CON purple on to give some life back, should I be good?


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 15, 2009)

Where did you order?


hairsothick said:


> My next DC will be when my tub of Humecto arrives.


----------



## hairsothick (Jan 15, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Where did you order?








http://paynesbeautysupply-salon.stores.yahoo.net/kchucrco5lbb.html


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a smaller bottle, I need to use it and invest in a tub.


----------



## hairsothick (Jan 15, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I have a smaller bottle, I need to use it and invest in a tub.



Yeah, I heard it has a thicker consistency than the one in the bottle.  That's good for me because I am heavy handed and I may not have to use as much as I usually do.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 15, 2009)

hairsothick said:


> Yeah, I heard it has a thicker consistency than the one in the bottle. That's good for me because I am heavy handed and I may not have to use as much as I usually do.


Yea so I heard too. Imma see how I like my lil bottle and then I might get the bigger one once the small one is gone.


----------



## Julyllove (Jan 15, 2009)

I'll be deep conditioning tonight with LeKair Cholesterol for about an hour no heat.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 15, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I mean should my hair be fine if I use this after. See I already had that LeKair with the molasses on my head when you responded and said it was not a good idea. So now I have the CON purple on to give some life back, should I be good?


 
Oh absolutely, this is great, as long as you follow it up with a moisturizing DC, you should be fine.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 15, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I have a smaller bottle, I need to use it and invest in a tub.


 
Definitely the tub is better, I have it too and I love, love,  it


----------



## Aggie (Jan 15, 2009)

This morning I did a 15 minute protein conditioning treatment without heat with a combination of Mizani Fulfyl and Elucence Moisture Extend conditioner and now I'm DCing with Elucence MB conditioner mixed with some Biolage Hydratherapie Cera-Repair treatment for 45 minutes. hair is still nice and strong...my hair is loving the extra protein especially because I am 11 weeks post my last relaxer. No unusual demarcation breakage. Love it!!!


----------



## lovleelilie (Jan 15, 2009)

Question Ya'll:

I'll be using Nexus Emergencee later today.  Do you think it's ok to follow up with the following DC mix:  Queen Helene's Cholesterol & AO Honeysuckle Rose & EVOO?  erplexed

THOUGHTS??  THX!!!!


----------



## TeaKyoo (Jan 15, 2009)

This me with conditioner drenched soaked saturated hair getting ready for the heat cap.  I am using this as my starting pic too.


I am going to do this every week with heating cap for an hour.  I am going to use Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner and whatever else comes my way. 

TQ


----------



## Aggie (Jan 15, 2009)

lovleelilie said:


> Question Ya'll:
> 
> I'll be using Nexus Emergencee later today. Do you think it's ok to follow up with the following DC mix: Queen Helene's Cholesterol & AO Honeysuckle Rose & EVOO? erplexed
> 
> THOUGHTS?? THX!!!!


 
I'd follow up the Nexxus Emergencee with the AO HSR and EVOO, not the QH cholesterol as it might leave your hair a little hard.


----------



## lovleelilie (Jan 15, 2009)

Aggie you are so attentive to this thread!!  You're awesome.   THX!!!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 15, 2009)

lovleelilie said:


> Aggie you are so attentive to this thread!! You're awesome.  THX!!!


 
Thank you sweetie, I really appreciate that and you're awesome for saying it.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 15, 2009)

Whoops, I cowashed last nite but forgot to DC.  I'll do one this weekend. It'll be my 4th of the year.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 15, 2009)

After doing a mild protein treatment w/Mendex, DC'd w/a mixture of Nutrine Garlic (unscented) and Jessicurl WDT. I fell asleep so I had to rinse this morning and go out in -4 weather  The combo of the Mendex then the Garlic cond and Jessicurl let my hair completely detangled and breakage/shed free. I think I lost 3 hairs this morning. LOVE! 

BTW, I bunned, put on a scarf, my hat on top of it AND my hood so I didn't freeze to death w/a wet head


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jan 15, 2009)

I've been so busy, that i have not conditioned since Sunday.  Buuuut, I'm under the dryer now...deep con on wet hair for 30 minutes with Hairveda's SitriNillah Conditioner.  Well deep con again on Saturday with my wash.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm in, I love the DC challenges


----------



## Aggie (Jan 15, 2009)

Eisani said:


> After doing a mild protein treatment w/Mendex, DC'd w/a mixture of Nutrine Garlic (unscented) and Jessicurl WDT. I fell asleep so I had to rinse this morning and go out in -4 weather  The combo of the Mendex then the Garlic cond and Jessicurl let my hair completely detangled and breakage/shed free. I think I lost 3 hairs this morning. LOVE!
> 
> *BTW, I bunned, put on a scarf, my hat on top of it AND my hood so I didn't freeze to death w/a wet head*


 
Whoa Eisani!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 15, 2009)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> I'm in, I love the DC challenges


 
DDP, is that your starting pic in your siggy? If it is, you have a great start.


----------



## ayoung (Jan 15, 2009)

Megatek treatment
Moisture DC

I couldn't wait to get home outta this below zero weather and DC


----------



## JDandBeyond (Jan 15, 2009)

Would one of you ladies who do the mega tek dc treatment explain to me how you do it?  Do you do it the same way you DC with anything else straight up?  Do you use heat?  Do you mix with anything else?  I just started using MT last night on my scalp alone.  What are the benefits of DCing with it?  I see a lot of people on here are very much against it touching anything but their scalp.  Thanks.


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 15, 2009)

Forgot to post yesterday. I did a DC with ORS Olive Oil Replenishing conditioner.


----------



## ayoung (Jan 15, 2009)

When I do it I apply to entire hair length and then I cover w/ a plastic cap.
I use heat or not. 
I usually do 5-20 either way though--just depends on my hair and my mood 
I personally try and keep everything simple--so I don't add anything to the MT.
It is a protein---so I use it as a protein treatment to strengthen my hair. After, I ALWAYS DC w/ a moisture conditioner. Then, during the week I apply to my scalp ONLY.

HTH!

ETA: It is not my only protein--I also use Apog. 2 min, or Motions CPR or Emergencee for a hardcore treatment. But since I am using it for growth on my scalp--I decided to try this exclusively for awhile and take note of the results. 



JDandBeyond said:


> Would one of you ladies who do the mega tek dc treatment explain to me how you do it?  Do you do it the same way you DC with anything else straight up?  Do you use heat?  Do you mix with anything else?  I just started using MT last night on my scalp alone.  What are the benefits of DCing with it?  I see a lot of people on here are very much against it touching anything but their scalp.  Thanks.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 15, 2009)

Under the dryer right now deep conditioning with AO Honeysuckle Rose


----------



## JDandBeyond (Jan 15, 2009)

ayoung said:


> When I do it I apply to entire hair length and then I cover w/ a plastic cap.
> I use heat or not.
> I usually do 5-20 either way though--just depends on my hair and my mood
> I personally try and keep everything simple--so I don't add anything to the MT.
> ...


 
Thanks VERY helpful! Last questions....how often do you MT DC?  So you consider it to be a "milder" protein?  I use Nexxus Emergencee and Aphogee 2 min as well.  I just started using Joico K-Pak too, I was just trying to figure out where on the protein scale MT would fall.  I was thinking the higher end but I must be incorrect.


----------



## ayoung (Jan 15, 2009)

For me it is a mild/moderate one---milder than Emergencee but stronger than Motions CPR (*I think I might be done with using that one too*)

My hair is thick but w/ fine strands so I am working harder at keeping them strong. So, I have been using a mild protein just about every time I wash & DC which is twice a week.   Once I found the balance of protein w/ moisture my hair is in LOVE  Just listen to your hair and you'll find out what protein and how much it likes/needs 

So, yeah--I use protein and moisture every wash (I was longwinded )



JDandBeyond said:


> Thanks VERY helpful! Last questions....how often do you MT DC?  So you consider it to be a "milder" protein?  I use Nexxus Emergencee and Aphogee 2 min as well.  I just started using Joico K-Pak too, I was just trying to figure out where on the protein scale MT would fall.  I was thinking the higher end but I must be incorrect.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 15, 2009)

tonight I'm going to go with the wheat germ condish and this time I won't shampoo before I'll just co wash.


----------



## s1b000 (Jan 15, 2009)

I did my DC yesterday, although I'm not especially pleased.  I tried a sample of PhytoCitrus shampoo and condish for color treated hair.  Didn't leave me nicely moisturized like my regular products.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 15, 2009)

I was a bit tired yesterday, so I'm dc'ing tonight.  Currently have *CB Smoothe 6-n-1 Reconstructor Creme* on my hair.  I'll leave it on for 45 min w/o heat.

Next dc will be Sa or Su.


----------



## asummertyme (Jan 15, 2009)

I just applied the sitrinillah to my head..i am gonna DC over nite..I am too lazy to wash out this evening...


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 15, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Oh absolutely, this is great, as long as you follow it up with a moisturizing DC, you should be fine.


Imma do a super moisturing DC tomorrow.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 15, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Definitely the tub is better, I have it too and I love, love,  it


Imma use the bottle tomorrow and add some honey and oil, how does that sound? If I like the bottle I will def. get the tub..


----------



## Patricia (Jan 16, 2009)

Is it to late to join?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 16, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Imma use the bottle tomorrow and add some honey and oil, how does that sound? If I like the bottle I will def. get the tub..


 
Wow, that sounds really yummy....honey and oil, yum yum.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 16, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Is it to late to join?


Oh no, absolutely not too late. i will add you i now and welcome to the challenge Patricia. It's good to have you. Do you have a starting pic you can post? Let us know which DCs you'll be using as well - protein and moisture-based ones, okay?


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 16, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Wow, that sounds really yummy....honey and oil, yum yum.


Since its yummy to you, I will def, use LOL.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 16, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Oh no, absolutely not too late. i will add you i now and welcome to the challenge Patricia. It's good to have you. Do you have a starting pic you can post? Let us know which DCs you'll be using as well - protein and moisture-based ones, okay?


OK THANKS,  LET ME GRAB A PIC.  I WILL BE USING MANE AND TAIL FOR MOISTURE, DUOTEX OR GVP/JOICO KPAC FOR PROTEIN. WILL UPDATE IF I USE MORE PRODUCTS.  MY STAPLES ARE IN MY SIGGY.  OFF TO FIND A STARTING PIC


----------



## Patricia (Jan 16, 2009)

OK I'M HOPING FOR A LOT OF THICKNESS AND LENGTH WITH THIS CHALLENGE


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 16, 2009)

I love this wheat germ conditioner. It was great!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 16, 2009)

Patricia said:


> OK I'M HOPING FOR A LOT OF THICKNESS AND LENGTH WITH THIS CHALLENGE


Oh yeah....great starting point Patricia.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jan 16, 2009)

last night
 1.prepoo(olive oil)
 2.clarify(sauve)
 3.wash(aphogee)
 4.Nexxus Emergencee 
 5.dc(Neutrogena hair mask)
 6. moist and seal


----------



## illustrioussplendor (Jan 16, 2009)

DC with Lekair cholesterol plus twice this week


----------



## cicilypayne (Jan 16, 2009)

DC with Cathy Howse Protein for 20 min and Keracare Dry Itchy Moisturizer for 20 Min. Scalp felt great..afterwards..but what do you think Aggie? Next time I was just going to condition on dry hair with Lekair for like 30 minutes or use my Alter Ego rebalance..idk


----------



## bluwatersoul (Jan 16, 2009)

*DD#2 used the remainder of my Sitrinillah last week 
I should never have let my DD's discover it erplexed

I did however finally go out and get some AO HSR

I dc'ed with it for an hour, no heat. I kept in on my head while I went for a workout and 3 mile run 

The smell is a little intense for me...but WOW

I love this stuff. I am even more in love with the ingredients. This will be a new staple for me, and will definitely help while I wait for more HV!*


----------



## jeabai (Jan 16, 2009)

DC'd on Wed. without heat for 2 hours with bannana brulee.


----------



## lovleelilie (Jan 16, 2009)

DC'd last night w/ AO HR & Humecto mix (after a Nexus Emergencee 10 min. deep w/ heat w/o cap).  Hair strong yet soft today - just like me!


----------



## Ganjababy (Jan 16, 2009)

DC'ING now with Redken Butter Treat mixed with warmed molasses


----------



## lovleelilie (Jan 16, 2009)

evsbaby said:


> DC'ING now with Redken Butter Treat mixed with warmed molasses


 
ooohhh...that sounds toasty!  i had to walk through 10 degree weather to get to work today.  wish i was in my terry cloth robe on my couch under my Pibbs with some warmed molasses DC mix in my hair!  sigh.


----------



## Keen (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi ladies. 

I didn't join this challenge because I can only DC once a week. Right now I have some eggs/EVOO/Cholesterol mix on my hair. I'm leaving that for two hours then I will DC for 15 mins with heat.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 16, 2009)

cicilypayne said:


> DC with Cathy Howse Protein for 20 min and Keracare Dry Itchy Moisturizer for 20 Min. Scalp felt great..afterwards..but what do you think Aggie? Next time I was just going to condition on dry hair with Lekair for like 30 minutes or use my Alter Ego rebalance..idk


 
The first DC session is a good one you have here cicilypayne although I'm not familiar with the ingredients of Alter Ego Rebalance...could you share the ingredients?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 16, 2009)

evsbaby said:


> DC'ING now with Redken Butter Treat mixed with warmed molasses


 
Hmmm, I never thought about warming the molasses. I'll do that next time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 16, 2009)

lovleelilie said:


> DC'd last night w/ AO HR & Humecto mix (after a Nexus Emergencee 10 min. deep w/ heat w/o cap). *Hair strong yet soft today - just like me!*


 
This is too cute.


----------



## sevetlana (Jan 16, 2009)

Dcing with vitale mayonnaise with honeyquat and silk amino acid.


----------



## cicilypayne (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Aggie. The following is my DC plans for this weekend. 30min without heat although only 15 min without heat is required. What do you think?

Alter Ego _'Energizing and Rebalancing Cream'_ Ingrediants: aqua(water),Ceteayrl Alcohol,Cetrimonium Chloride,Trimethylsilylamodimethicone,Parfum(fragrance),Amodimethicone,Benzyl Benzoate,Phenoxyethanol,Tridecth-10,Limonene,Methyldibromo Glutaronitrile,Citric Acid, Methylcholorisothiazolinone,Methylisothiazolinone.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 16, 2009)

cicilypayne said:


> Thanks for the reply Aggie. The following is my DC plans for this weekend. 30min without heat although only 15 min without heat is required. What do you think?
> 
> Alter Ego _'Energizing and Rebalancing Cream'_ Ingrediants: aqua(water),Ceteayrl Alcohol,Cetrimonium Chloride,Trimethylsilylamodimethicone,Parfum(fragrance),Amodimethicone,Benzyl Benzoate,Phenoxyethanol,Tridecth-10,Limonene,Methyldibromo Glutaronitrile,Citric Acid, Methylcholorisothiazolinone,Methylisothiazolinone.


 
This is a moisturizing DC for sure and you are right on target cicily. This should be fine.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 16, 2009)

Shampood with GVP Extra Gentle

Dc'ed for 45 mins with heat with a mix of Paul Mitchell Super Charged and GVP Conditioning Balm. Heaven


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 16, 2009)

Starting point pics. taken Jan 2nd.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=6568845&postcount=92


----------



## lennet93 (Jan 16, 2009)

I just co-washed with GVP moisturizing conditioner and now I am DC'ing with GVP conditioning balm. Will stay under the dryer for 45 minutes. I'm trying to up my moisture to be on the safe side since I did the aphoghee treatment on wednesday.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Jan 16, 2009)

Aggie said:


> DDP, is that your starting pic in your siggy? If it is, you have a great start.


 

Yes I was gone to say that, I will use it as a starting picture. Right now I been DC with Megatek and a Motions Moisture Plus™ After-Shampoo Conditioner , I got to buy some more of my Paul Mitchell Tea Tree Special, Other products that are good is Kera Kare,and Organic Root Stimulator Olive Oil products, I always  use my Pure Virgin Olive Oil to seal my DCs. And wrap with plastic bag when I run out of plastic caps, I recently purchased a 100 pack of plastic caps,so thats a good amount for me for now,lol.  Thanks sweetie


----------



## yellow08 (Jan 16, 2009)

DCing with AO HSR and Silicon Mix for slip for 45 mins...


----------



## lexi84 (Jan 16, 2009)

DCing right now under my hooded with Pantene R&N.  My hair has been very good lately.  No more shedding, breakage, dryness.  Its amazing how much my hair has improved in less than a month.


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Jan 16, 2009)

May I join?


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 16, 2009)

Make room ladies I wanna join!

My goal for 2009 is to make my own deep conditioners!  I just bought a bottle of AO Honeysuckle Rose and added a bunch of different oils plus aloe vera juice just for kicks LOL  I hope its not too late!


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 16, 2009)

_*Friday evening for 2.5 hrs - Hairveda Moist 24/7 and Cocosta Oil...

Saturday evening for 1 hr: Shescentit Fortifying Hair Masque/Joico deep conditioner reconstructor
then follow up with moisture again..*_


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi Ladies, just checking in.  I am still in kinkiy twist and will be until March but I am still DCing at least once a week.  I cant wait to see my hair again.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 16, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Imma use the bottle tomorrow and add some honey and oil, how does that sound? If I like the bottle I will def. get the tub..


Ok I DC today the 3rd time this week. This time around I used KeraCare (in the bottle), GVP Nexxus Humectress, honey, and the rest of my Vatika. 
I really didnt care for this mix b/c the KC was too watery for my liking, I will invest in the tub some day.
I started doing a dry DC, but after I washed it out I had this white stuff in my hair. So I ended up washing with my CON green and conditioned for like 1 min with CON purple.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 17, 2009)

GoldenBreeze said:


> Starting point pics. taken Jan 2nd.
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=6568845&postcount=92


 
Awesome starting point for you too GB. Let's do this.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 17, 2009)

mahogany_horizons said:


> May I join?


 


BostonMaria said:


> Make room ladies I wanna join!
> 
> My goal for 2009 is to make my own deep conditioners! I just bought a bottle of AO Honeysuckle Rose and added a bunch of different oils plus aloe vera juice just for kicks LOL I hope its not too late!


 
Hi Ladies,

It is never too late for the DC challenge. Welcome and have fun. Which products will you be using mahogany_horizons? Also, any starting pics, please post them up so we can see them and cheer you on to new longer lengths, okay?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 17, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Ok I DC today the 3rd time this week. This time around I used KeraCare (in the bottle), GVP Nexxus Humectress, honey, and the rest of my *Vatika.*
> I really didnt care for this mix b/c the KC was too watery for my liking, I will invest in the tub some day.
> I started doing a dry DC, *but after I washed it out I had this white stuff in my hair.* So I ended up washing with my CON green and conditioned for like 1 min with CON purple.


 
I will doing my third DC tomorrow too. By the way, Vatika oil has coconut pieces in it and I discovered that when I was trying to squeeze the last drop of the oil in  the bottle on my head and I couldn't get it out, so I pulled the top off and poured and sure enough - there were little bits of coconut in the bottle. Then I realized that Vatika oil must be a type of ayurveda coconut oil. Oh and yeah, get the KC tub size, much better thicker consistency


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 17, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I will doing my third DC tomorrow too. By the way, Vatika oil has coconut pieces in it and I discovered that when I was trying to squeeze the last drop of the oil in the bottle on my head and I couldn't get it out, so I pulled the top off and poured and sure enough - there were little bits of coconut in the bottle. Then I realized that Vatika oil must be a type of ayurveda coconut oil. Oh and yeah, get the KC tub size, much better thicker consistency


I dont think I can keep doing all this DC'ing a week. Imma drop it back down to once a week every other week.
1 wk: 1x/wk
2 wk: 3x/wk
3wk: 1x/wk....and so on.
I will cornroll my hair in the morning and get ready to put on my LF.


----------



## Romey (Jan 17, 2009)

I DC'd with ORS Replensihing Pak. Due to my hectic schedule, I was only able to DC once this week.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 17, 2009)

I pre-pooed again  overnight with my MT/MN and essential oils mixture all over my scalp and hair - I soooo love this tingling on my scalp. I washed it out this morning and followed up with a 5 minute straight MT treatment. I am now sitting with some Aphogee 2 step mixed with some CON Reconstructor on my hair until hard. I will be DC'ing with Kenra MC and Biolage Hydratherapie Cera-Repair doused with about 1/2 a teaspoon of salt...can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 17, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I dont think I can keep doing all this DC'ing a week. Imma drop it back down to once a week every other week.
> 1 wk: 1x/wk
> 2 wk: 3x/wk
> 3wk: 1x/wk....and so on.
> I will cornroll my hair in the morning and get ready to put on my LF.


 
Okay ms_b_haven, whatever is comfortable for you is fine. I see you are in the KISS challenge too so you should do what you feel is best. I am only doing 3 DCs a week now because I am over 11 weeks post my last relaxer and I need to keep my new growth as soft as possible for as long as possible but strengthened all at the same time. 

When I relax, I'll be back to my usual 2 DCs a week until I re-install my extension braids when in that case will go back to once a week. I have a method that I use that gives me great results and I encourage everyone to do the same for their hair. Good luck honey.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 17, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Hi Ladies, just checking in. I am still in kinkiy twist and will be until March but I am still DCing at least once a week. *I cant wait to see my hair again*.


 
I get like this too SS. After having my braids in for about 5 weeks, I get antsy and want to take them down just so I can see my hair again.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 17, 2009)

I want in.  I need to remember this.  However, I'll be DCing once a week.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 17, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> I want in. I need to remember this. However, I'll be DCing once a week.


 
Okay Whimsy, welcome to the challenge and please post a starting pic and the products you'll be using okay. I like to put the DCs the challengers are using on the front page to help out our newbies. Thanks in advance and enjoy the challenge.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 17, 2009)

My plan for today: prepoo with vatika frosting, wash with CON (green), dc overnight with Sitrinillah.

ETA:  Looking back I guess I forgot to post that I dc'd on dry hair with Moist Condition Pro on Thursday.  Sometimes I get caught up reading posts and forget to post myself .


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 17, 2009)

Okay, Aggie. I almost, almost gave up and relaxed this weekend. But a protein mixture saved my hair and my sanity. I mixed an egg with Pantene R&N Deep Mask and coconut and olive oils for a deep protein treatment on Thursday night. I followed that with SE Mega Cholesterol Moisturizing Treament and Aussie Moist for moisturization. My breakage and shedding has decreased tremedously. Thanks for the encouragement. I will DC with UBH Sunday followed by my SE and/or Aussie Moist. I am learning that in order to stretch my relaxers I NEED protein  AND moisture.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 17, 2009)

Aggie, I'm thinking about getting braids this weekend. Do you recommend a certain DC for this. I love how my hair feels since I've started cowashing and DCing more.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 17, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Awesome starting point for you too GB. Let's do this.



Thanks!   I did a big trim just before those pics, and trimmed more than I intended to.  It's okay though, because I know I'll have it back by the end of the year.



tgrowe said:


> Okay, Aggie. I almost, almost gave up and relaxed this weekend. But a protein mixture saved my hair and my sanity. I mixed an egg with Pantene R&N Deep Mask and coconut and olive oils for a deep protein treatment on Thursday night. I followed that with SE Mega Cholesterol Moisturizing Treament and Aussie Moist for moisturization. My breakage and shedding has decreased tremedously. Thanks for the encouragement. I will DC with UBH Sunday followed by my SE and/or Aussie Moist. *I am learning that in order to stretch my relaxers I NEED protein  AND moisture.*



I know that's the truth!  I'm natural, and I NEED protein AND moisture.  I've always used both, and my hair is happy because of it.  My hair is definitely not protein sensitive.  It's all about the balance.


----------



## BlackMarilyn (Jan 17, 2009)

wed 14th jan: clarified then used ntm hair mask
sat 17th jan: hot oil treatment


----------



## mommyoftheyear (Jan 17, 2009)

I  wash and cond. w/ mane and tail last night then followed up with a dc with cholesterol w/ heat for about 30 min. This is my first time using mane and tail I hope my hair likes it.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 17, 2009)

I shampooed with ABBA Moist and deep conditioned with a mix of Aubrey Blue green algae, ORS RP, SE Mega Moisture, and OJon Tawaka. Just awesome! Great Slip! I plan on doing a rollerset afterwards.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 17, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Aggie, I'm thinking about getting braids this weekend. Do you recommend a certain DC for this. I love how my hair feels since I've started cowashing and DCing more.


 
I've only been using WEN and Hair One cleansing conditioners as they can be used as both a cleanser and a deep conditioner. Additionally they can be left in the hair as leave-ins as well. For me, it was so easy to have such a simple regimen for my braids. 

I would add a lttle Infusium 23 to it when I felt like my hair needed a little protein boost for a few minutes and still follow it up again for moisture without the Infusium 23 Repairologie for an additional 30 minutes without heat. I used my braid spray mixed with 5-6 pumps of WEN Fig CC, just a little bit of Infusium 23, glycerin, and some Eqyss Premier Botanifying Spray all mixed up together as a daily moisturizer. I have a lotta stuff and trying to use them up. My new growth was so so soft while I was taking the braid down too. So well worth it.

For my next braid session, I will alternate the above DC with AO honeysuckle Rose and AO GPB balancing Conditioner just to mix it up a bit. I will still cleanse my with the WEN and Hair One though.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 17, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> Okay, Aggie. I almost, almost gave up and relaxed this weekend. But a protein mixture saved my hair and my sanity. I mixed an egg with Pantene R&N Deep Mask and coconut and olive oils for a deep protein treatment on Thursday night. I followed that with SE Mega Cholesterol Moisturizing Treament and Aussie Moist for moisturization. My breakage and shedding has decreased tremedously. Thanks for the encouragement. I will DC with UBH Sunday followed by my SE and/or Aussie Moist. I am learning that in order to stretch my relaxers I NEED protein AND moisture.


 
You're welcomed tgrowe.


----------



## myronnie (Jan 17, 2009)

Washed with Redken Smooth Down
Quick conditioned with Suave Humectant(which is awwwessommmeee)
And deep conditioning with Silk Elements Olive+GVP Conditioning Balm+Aussie Moist
My hair was so dirtay..it had been like 5 days since my last wash. The most i can go is 3 days.


----------



## sevetlana (Jan 17, 2009)

I am sooo excited I did my Dc  all day yesterday and i rollerset to day. My hair is light and fluffy feels so moisturized I think I may have found my dc for the moment. I used Vitale mayonnaise mixed with suave daily moistures honyquat and silk amino acids. 

My hair was tangled I think because I slept in the concoction, but I took my time and detangled in small sections when I was ready to rollerset. But my hair responded well to this treatment. 

I have a pic in my album if yall interested.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 17, 2009)

I DC'd today for 60 min under my Pibbs with Aveda Damage Remedy Treatment. I also had some VS So Sexy, Redken Butter Treat and Kenra MC, so it was one big happy family of cons.  Will wash and set now. 

4th DC of the new year!


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Jan 17, 2009)

Ok ladies,saturday is always hair day for me, tonight I'm gone to DC with my megatek mixed with coconut oil and pure virgin olive oil and vitamin e oil.


----------



## natstar (Jan 17, 2009)

Prepoo'd with some peppermint EO and AG stimulator conditioner (30 mins). Then shampooed and DC with banana brulee under a heat cap (30 mins)


----------



## Platinum (Jan 17, 2009)

DC'ing on dry hair tonight with Queen Helene cholesterol.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 17, 2009)

WILL BE DCING 2MORROW.  CAN'T WAIT


----------



## bluwatersoul (Jan 18, 2009)

*YEsterday was a swim day for me, so I clarified my braids in the am with diluted tri - swim, followed by a chamomile tea rinse. 

In the evening I dc'ed for two hours or so with AOHSR - maybe 90 minutes without heat, 30 minutes with. Rinsed in the shower and followed up with MT on my scalp, some bhringraj,moisturized with HV ends and sealed with cocasta. Tied my brids up and went to bed. 

I took them down this am so they could finish airdrying and my hair is super moisturized and very soft. I am loving this extra attention to dc'ing!*


----------



## lennet93 (Jan 18, 2009)

Washed with CON green, quick conditioned with Suave Humectant and I'm DC'ing with Silicon Mix with heat for about 30 min. Is anyone else addicted to DC'ing? lol I know I am.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jan 18, 2009)

Check

Retouched yesterday. 
Washed with Kenra Most. after neutralizing and then DC'd with Kenra Moist.
Hair turned out light and soft. Love the results.


----------



## Cynnamyn (Jan 18, 2009)

Been MIA but I've still been DC'ing.  I DC'd overnight with my fav..ORS replenishing pak with oils..I'm about to wash it out now and do a ponytail rollerset and saran wrap set..


----------



## Renewed1 (Jan 18, 2009)

I love this challenge.  I deep condition twice a week with ORS replenshing pack and I love it!  I'm going to try the Alter Ego Rebalancing DC considering I use Megatek and OCT.


----------



## jeabai (Jan 18, 2009)

Under dryer with a mix of hyrafuse and kerafuse will sit tight for 30 minutes.


----------



## ayoung (Jan 18, 2009)

Moisture DC w/ heat 30 min


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 18, 2009)

deep conditioning for 30 minutes with DT equilibrium moisture balance conditioner after I poo.


----------



## yodie (Jan 18, 2009)

DC'd for 40 mins with Olive Oil.  My hair feels GREAT.  Thanks for this thread Aggie.

Does anyone DC with Olive Oil?


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Jan 18, 2009)

I DIDN'T SEE THAT I HAD BEEN ADDED TO THIS CHALLENGE.

I am so happy.


Tuesday-  Deep conditioned with silk elements cholesterol for 1 hour, and with silk elements moisturizing treatment for 1 hour.  Just used a plastic bag with no heat.

Friday-Deep conditioned with silk elements hair repair mayo for 30 minutes under the dryer.  Because that was a protein I followed it up with silk elements moisturizing treatment.  I left it on for 10 minutes under the dryer then cooked and cleaned up the kitchen.  When i washed it out I imagine that an hour and a half had gone by.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 18, 2009)

lennet93 said:


> Washed with CON green, quick conditioned with Suave Humectant and I'm DC'ing with Silicon Mix with heat for about 30 min. Is anyone else addicted to DC'ing? lol I know I am.


 
Oh yeah, I am too.



yodie said:


> DC'd for 40 mins with Olive Oil. My hair feels GREAT. *Thanks for this thread Aggie*.
> 
> Does anyone DC with Olive Oil?


 
You're welcomed honey and no I don't DC with olive oil but I do pre-poo with it.



mahogany_horizons said:


> I DIDN'T SEE THAT I HAD BEEN ADDED TO THIS CHALLENGE.
> 
> I am so happy.
> 
> ...


 
Oh yeah, I added you in right after you pm'ed me.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 18, 2009)

i deep conditioned overnight with carols daughter black vanilla smoothie then shampood with black vanilla shampoo, then did a treatment with joico reconstructor then deep conditioned with ORS replenishing conditioner with heat for 30 minutes.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 18, 2009)

Keenas said:


> I love this challenge. I deep condition twice a week with ORS replenshing pack and I love it! I'm going to try the Alter Ego Rebalancing DC considering I use Megatek and OCT.


 
Hi Keenas, would you like to officially join the challenge? If so, I can add your anme in on the front page, okay? Let me know honey.


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Jan 18, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Oh yeah, I am too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HEY LADY THANKS SO MUCH   I will keep posting my progress!


----------



## Tarae (Jan 18, 2009)

DC'd today with GVP Conditioning Balm.  I don't know if I like this stuff yet.  I hope it works as well for me as it does for others.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 18, 2009)

DC'd w/ Kenra MC. Still under the dryer, roots ain't ready yet, but my hair feels amazingly soft! Can't wait til its dry so I can really feel it up!


----------



## naturalness (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok, I am a huge product junkie-actually I think I may be getting better.  I have a ton of conditioners and some are unfamiliar brands.  Anyways today I deep conditioned without heat for 30 minutes.  I used Phyto Organics Humectin mixed with Relive Trattamento Ristrutturante(Deep conditioner-made in Italy).  My hair is very soft and smooth.


----------



## silentdove13 (Jan 18, 2009)

I finally got my hair trimmed. I am so loving it. My hair dresser encouraged me to take care of my hair so I can reach my goal.  I asked her tons of questions.  I got a relaxer, a dc, a trim and a rinse.  I will continue with my dc on a regular basis.  But dag my hair looks good.  If I did this right, here is a picture of me and my brothers at their bday party last night.  I am about 2 inches or so  from shoulder length hair.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 19, 2009)

Getting ready to rinse out my DC.  I used a mix of Kenra MC, Biolage HydraT., 1 tbsp EVOO, and 1 tbsp turkey red castor oil, and kept it on for 30 min with heat and 1 hr w/o heat.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 19, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I pre-pooed again overnight with my MT/MN and essential oils mixture all over my scalp and hair - I soooo love this tingling on my scalp. I washed it out this morning and followed up with a 5 minute straight MT treatment. *I am now sitting with some Aphogee 2 step mixed with some CON Reconstructor on my hair until hard.* I will be DC'ing with Kenra MC and Biolage Hydratherapie Cera-Repair doused with about 1/2 a teaspoon of salt...can't wait to see how it turns out.


Ummm I would love to try this with 2 step Aphogee and 2 min, how do you think that would be. That darm stickiness is killing me, I need something that will give me time to apply. Is that CON Reconstructor a liquid or cream like a conditioner?


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 19, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay ms_b_haven, whatever is comfortable for you is fine. I see you are in the KISS challenge too so you should do what you feel is best. I am only doing 3 DCs a week now because I am over 11 weeks post my last relaxer and I need to keep my new growth as soft as possible for as long as possible but strengthened all at the same time.
> 
> When I relax, I'll be back to my usual 2 DCs a week until I re-install my extension braids when in that case will go back to once a week. I have a method that I use that gives me great results and I encourage everyone to do the same for their hair. Good luck honey.


See when I get a relaxer I can try to the the 2x/wk but all this NG is killing me and I be feeling like I am losing alot of hair when I do the DC process.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 19, 2009)

Deep conditioned again with AO HSR for about 40 minutes under my bonnet dryer. I  this stuff. My KBB Luscious Locks Mask (6 jars ) will be here sometime next week, but until then, I will be using this. I plan to re-purchase about 3 more bottles this Friday


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm in!!!! I'm getting serious with my hair for 09! Just about to wash my dc out! (Alter ego garlic)
~*Janelle~*


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Jan 19, 2009)

I'd like to join this challenge. I've been dc twice a week for the last 2 weeks and my hair is so much softer. I need to add a starting pic to my fotki.


----------



## Ozma (Jan 19, 2009)

DCing right now with Lustrasilk Shea Butter and Mango +evoo (1 hr under plastic cap and towel, no heat)

before dc, I did an oil pre-poo, and cleansed with Elucence Moisture Benefits

after dc, I will green tea rinse, leave-in, seal and bun


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Jan 19, 2009)

Here are my starting pics...


----------



## Aggie (Jan 19, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Ummm I would love to try this with 2 step Aphogee and 2 min, how do you think that would be. That darm stickiness is killing me, I need something that will give me time to apply. Is that CON Reconstructor a liquid or cream like a conditioner?


 
Oh shoots, I forgot to update on this in here. I did in the "Protein is my friend" thread. ASny hoo, I realized that officially my hair simply hates Aphogee 2 step protein. When I used it about 3 months ago, I still had hair coming out in the comb and this time was no different. It was terrible. 

I had a far greater success with my beloved Duo Tex than with this mess. I got up, picked up that nasty stink crap and threw it in the garbage without thinking about it twice. I will be using the Duo Tex a few days before I relax my hair, maybe Wednesday if I decide to go ahead and relax this coming Sunday. Still not sure about that yet...

I must point out though that my hair still loves the Aphogee 2 minute keratin reconstructor.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 19, 2009)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> See when I get a relaxer I can try to the the 2x/wk but all this NG is killing me and I be feeling like I am losing alot of hair when I do the DC process.


 
The trick is to clear up the hair by combing before washing. I do not comb while my hair is wet, this is looking for trouble. What I do is separate my hair a little with my fingers while it's wet for it to dry faster under my dryer using cold air. This works better for me. Then I try to gently comb it out after it's dry.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 19, 2009)

Forever in Bloom said:


> Deep conditioned again with AO HSR for about 40 minutes under my bonnet dryer. I  this stuff. My KBB Luscious Locks Mask (6 jars ) will be here sometime next week, but until then, I will be using this. *I plan to re-purchase about 3 more bottles this Friday*


 
This is what I did too. I tried a bottle that another member sent me to try out and I liked it so much, I decided to order a couple more bottles online and I have no regrets where this conditioner is concerned. I just love love love it.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 19, 2009)

song_of_serenity said:


> I'm in!!!! I'm getting serious with my hair for 09! Just about to wash my dc out! (Alter ego garlic)
> ~*Janelle~*


 

Hi Janelle, thanks for joining and welcome to the challenge. If you have a starting pic, can you please post it for us?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 19, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> I'd like to join this challenge. I've been dc twice a week for the last 2 weeks and my hair is so much softer. I need to add a starting pic to my fotki.


 
Hi futuresbride, Thanks for joining and welcome to the challenge. I will add you in now.


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 19, 2009)

Deep conditioning right now (under hooded dryer) with UBH Deep Condish. Aah!! I love the tingle. Will follow it with my SE Mega Cholesterol Conditioning Treatment and Aussie Moist.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jan 19, 2009)

Here is my starting picture!
~*Janelle~*


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 19, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Oh shoots, I forgot to update on this in here. I did in the "Protein is my friend" thread. ASny hoo, I realized that officially my hair simply hates Aphogee 2 step protein. When I used it about 3 months ago, I still had hair coming out in the comb and this time was no different. It was terrible.
> 
> I had a far greater success with my beloved Duo Tex than with this mess. *I got up, picked up that nasty stink crap and threw it in the garbage without thinking about it twice. *I will be using the Duo Tex a few days before I relax my hair, maybe Wednesday if I decide to go ahead and relax this coming Sunday. Still not sure about that yet...
> 
> I must point out though that my hair still loves the Aphogee 2 minute keratin reconstructor.


 
You weren't mad, were you Aggie girl? I mean, just kicked that Aphogee to the curb.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 19, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> You weren't mad, were you Aggie girl? I mean, just kicked that Aphogee to the curb.


 
 Oh yeah girl, I was mad as heck and for sho, I will not be usin' that mess again.


----------



## joytimes10 (Jan 19, 2009)

I haven't joined this challenge b/c I'm so bad about DC but I did DC w/ ORS replenishing pak, olive oil, and castor oil for 4 hours on Saturday (no heat, just a plastic cap and towel to trap my body heat).  Then I rinsed w/ diluted poo(amazingly easy detangle) and conditioned w/ HE LTR. Did a wet bun and my waves are luscious.  I'll be DC again tonight w/ ORS Hair Mayo.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 19, 2009)

joytimes10 said:


> I haven't joined this challenge b/c I'm so bad about DC but I did DC w/ ORS replenishing pak, olive oil, and castor oil for 4 hours on Saturday (no heat, just a plastic cap and towel to trap my body heat). Then I rinsed w/ diluted poo(amazingly easy detangle) and conditioned w/ HE LTR. Did a wet bun and my waves are luscious. I'll be DC again tonight w/ ORS Hair Mayo.


 
Well joytimes10, that's why we call it a challenge. Looks like you should be joining this one if it actually is a challenge or you. There is a great support system here that will help encourage you in your efforts to give your hair the love it's craving from you, okay? Are you game?


----------



## MzWill (Jan 19, 2009)

I've been so bad w/posting!  But I have been keeping up w/my DCs. This past Tues I dc'd w/AO GPB, honeyquat, suave coconut condish & castor oil under the dryer and let me tell you...my hair loved it!  It was the first time in a long time I had bounce & swang.  So needless to say this is definitely a keepa for those times when I need a lil protein boost. I finally got my vitacost shipment last week and I couldn't wait to try the AO HSR because of all the positive feedback.  I dc'd w/it and nothing else overnight Saturday and I love it!  I do think I add a lil oil to it this week.  Gonna try the AO Island Naturals tomorrow, can't wait!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 19, 2009)

MzWill said:


> I've been so bad w/posting! But I have been keeping up w/my DCs. This past Tues I dc'd w/AO GPB, honeyquat, suave coconut condish & castor oil under the dryer and let me tell you...my hair loved it! It was the first time in a long time I had bounce & swang.  So needless to say this is definitely a keepa for those times when I need a lil protein boost. I finally got my vitacost shipment last week and I couldn't wait to try the AO HSR because of all the positive feedback. I dc'd w/it and nothing else overnight Saturday and I love it! I do think I add a lil oil to it this week. Gonna try the AO Island Naturals tomorrow, can't wait!


 
MzWill I want to definitely hear your review on the AO Island Naturals conditioner. It's still sitting in my save for later wish list at vitacost.com. I hear that's the AO line for relaxed and natural hair too and it was more expensive than all the others.


----------



## MzWill (Jan 19, 2009)

Aggie said:


> MzWill I want to definitely hear your review on the AO Island Naturals conditioner. It's still sitting in my save for later wish list at vitacost.com. I hear that's the AO line for relaxed and natural hair too and it was more expensive than all the others.




Ooooh, Ok that explains the price difference! You know folk done got hip to the fact black women spend a reported $20 billion on haircare, er'body wants their share.


----------



## hairsothick (Jan 19, 2009)

Deep conditioning now with Humecto.  Will DC again when my other hair stuff arrives.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 19, 2009)

MzWill said:


> Ooooh, Ok that explains the price difference! You know folk done got hip to the fact black women spend a reported $20 billion on haircare, er'body wants their share.


 
I know right...that just sucks.


----------



## Lei*Lei (Jan 19, 2009)

I haven't posted since i joined...but i've been dc'ing 2x a week with a cholesterol treatment. So far, so good


----------



## Sugarhoneyicetea (Jan 19, 2009)

I DC yesterday with a heating cap for the first time and loved it.  Prior to I just used a plastic cap and sometimes wrapped a hot, wet towel around it.  I DC with Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner under my heating cap for 15 minutes and noticed my curls were loosened and very soft.  I was once a week so I'll check in again next weekend.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 19, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Oh shoots, I forgot to update on this in here. I did in the "Protein is my friend" thread. ASny hoo, I realized that officially my hair simply hates Aphogee 2 step protein. When I used it about 3 months ago, I still had hair coming out in the comb and this time was no different. It was terrible.
> 
> I had a far greater success with my beloved Duo Tex than with this mess. *I got up, picked up that nasty stink crap and threw it in the garbage without thinking about it twice*. I will be using the Duo Tex a few days before I relax my hair, maybe Wednesday if I decide to go ahead and relax this coming Sunday. Still not sure about that yet...
> 
> I must point out though that my hair still loves the Aphogee 2 minute keratin reconstructor.



Awww man!  I wish you had thrown it over my way, because I'm almost out.   Sorry you had a bad experience with it.




Aggie said:


> MzWill I want to definitely hear your review on the AO Island Naturals conditioner. It's still sitting in my save for later wish list at vitacost.com. I hear that's the AO line for relaxed and natural hair too and it was *more expensive than all the others*.



Isn't it a shame?  I've been wanting to try the AO Rosa Mosqueta, but at $14.50 a bottle.....well


----------



## Aggie (Jan 19, 2009)

GoldenBreeze said:


> Awww man! I wish you had thrown it over my way, because I'm almost out. Sorry you had a bad experience with it.
> 
> Aww, I'm sorry honey.
> 
> ...


 
Hmmm, I don't think I've seen this one on vitacost.com and yikes! That is expensive.


----------



## lp318lp (Jan 20, 2009)

Aggie said:


> You are really having a lot of fun, aren't you? Anyhoo, is the Aveda Sap Moss a protein treatment? I want to add to the front page. Oh, and what are your results with it?


 

I am having WAY TOO MUCH FUN!!!  DC'ing has become a relaxing and fun challenge for me! I know I ain't alone, y'all!!! 

The Aveda Sap Moss is a Detangler Conditioner. It has your usual conditioning ingredients, but I wouldn't consider it a protein treatment. It does, however, indicate that it has some protein and amino acids in it, but those ingredients are so far down the list, I didn't even want to mention it. I just LOVE  the way it smells, and how it makes my hair feel. And after 3 hours... my hrrrs was feelin' RIGHT!!

HTH

UPDATE:
My DC Schedule so far:
1) Jan. 4 - Avocado and Egg Mix - 1 hour
2) Jan. 10 - Sap Moss Conditioner - 30 min
3) Jan. 13 - Tresemme Natural Conditioner - 3 hours (yup, hours!) 
4) Jan. 19 - Sap Moss Conditioner + EVOO + Mayo - 30 mins  

I slacked last week because of a show, and SUPER busy schedule, but I had to get my DC in for MLK, and gonna try to get a nice one in for OBAMA!!! 

me~


----------



## Jaxhair (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello ladies!

Been MIA for a while - travel upheaval etc, but I'm back now. I'm just about to do a pre-wash protein DC with an egg, honey, coconut cream and coconut oil, then I'll wash and DC with caramel. My hair needs it after almost 3 weeks of no DC (naughty me. I know!)


----------



## MzWill (Jan 20, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Hmmm, I don't think I've seen this one on vitacost.com and yikes! That is expensive.



$14.50 *IS* the vitacost price!  $19.48 on aubrey's site.


----------



## joytimes10 (Jan 20, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Well joytimes10, that's why we call it a challenge. Looks like you should be joining this one if it actually is a challenge or you. There is a great support system here that will help encourage you in your efforts to give your hair the love it's craving from you, okay? Are you game?


 

Okay, I'm in!  But don't talk about me when I fall of the wagon, so long as I can get back on.  

I DC w/ heat using ORS Hair Mayo last night, rinsed and condish w/ Aussie Moist, wet bun and went to bed.  My hair feels strong and soft today.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 20, 2009)

lp318lp said:


> I am having WAY TOO MUCH FUN!!!  DC'ing has become a relaxing and fun challenge for me! I know I ain't alone, y'all!!!
> 
> *The Aveda Sap Moss is a Detangler Conditioner*. It has your usual conditioning ingredients, *but I wouldn't consider it a protein treatment*. It does, however, indicate that it has some protein and amino acids in it, but those ingredients are so far down the list, I didn't even want to mention it. I just LOVE  the way it smells, and how it makes my hair feel. And after 3 hours... my hrrrs was feelin' RIGHT!!
> 
> ...


 
Okay great, I'll add it now. Thanks for responding.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 20, 2009)

MzWill said:


> $14.50 *IS* the vitacost price! *$19.48 on aubrey's site.*


 
Holy crap!!! Girl if you get it, I wanna know how it works, not that I'll be gettin' it. It would have to be 5 times better than AO HSR for me to buy it.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 20, 2009)

joytimes10 said:


> Okay, I'm in! But don't talk about me when I fall of the wagon, so long as I can get back on.
> 
> I DC w/ heat using ORS Hair Mayo last night, rinsed and condish w/ Aussie Moist, wet bun and went to bed. My hair feels strong and soft today.


 
Okay joytimes10, you have been added. Just do your best with the challenge and *YOUR* hair will thank you.


----------



## JDandBeyond (Jan 20, 2009)

Checking In!

I used Nexxus emergencee for 30 minutes then washed out with Nexxus Therapee and followed with Nexxus Humectress.  I am now sitting with Hairveda Sitrinillah no heat for an hour.  First time usin Sitrinillah...hope my hair likes it as much as everyone else seems to!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 20, 2009)

Okay finally, my mind is made up. I will be relaxing this coming weekend. I can't handle the new growth anymore. I will be 12 weeks post on Friday and will be relaxing on Friday. 

My Update:

I clarified my hair today (my last wash before my relaxer) and used my Duo Tex and Mizani Fulfyl as my pre-relaxer protein treatment (no heat). I followed that up with Aubrey Organics HSR mixed with Kenra MC for 45 minutes with heat. Now I'm airdrying my hair and I must admit it feels just yummy right now.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 20, 2009)

Will dc with Hairveda's Moist Condition PRO today


----------



## Patricia (Jan 20, 2009)

Just rinsed my conditioner out.  I'm happy I still have hair cause of a shampoo that was too moisturizing.  That stuff turned my hair mushy..  go figure!  Anyway my hair feels good after my protein conditioner I used.  My mix of mane and tail, optimum reconstructor saved my hair!  I have to buy me some emergencee cause sallys discontinued the optimum reconstructor I love.  sad face


----------



## Aggie (Jan 20, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Just rinsed my conditioner out. I'm happy I still have hair cause of a shampoo that was too moisturizing. That stuff turned my hair mushy.. go figure! Anyway my hair feels good after my protein conditioner I used. My mix of mane and tail, optimum reconstructor saved my hair! I have to buy me some emergencee cause sallys discontinued the optimum reconstructor I love. sad face


 
I'm happy you discovered what the problem was in order to correct it Patricia.


----------



## naturalness (Jan 20, 2009)

Today I deep conditioned with Elasta QP Breakage Control Serum mixed with Sebastian 2+1.  I follwed with Pantene's Relaxed and Natural Hair Mask mixed with Elasta QP Intense Fortifying Treatment, agave nectar and olive oil.  My hair feels soooo good.  I am already starting to see some results from this challenge.  My hair is softer and more manageable.  Thanks Aggie!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 20, 2009)

hey ladies have anyone tryed the Rusk leave in?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 20, 2009)

naturalness said:


> Today I deep conditioned with Elasta QP Breakage Control Serum mixed with Sebastian 2+1. I follwed with Pantene's Relaxed and Natural Hair Mask mixed with Elasta QP Intense Fortifying Treatment, agave nectar and olive oil. My hair feels soooo good. I am already starting to see some results from this challenge. My hair is softer and more manageable. Thanks Aggie!


 
You're welcomed naturalness.



Patricia said:


> hey ladies have anyone tryed the Rusk leave in?


 
I'm sorry Patricia, I haven't tried it.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 20, 2009)

I did a hardcore treatment tonight, I did the biolustre treatment. I followed up with quick moisturizing conditioner (tawaka) and my hair is thanking me.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 20, 2009)

I'd like to thank you too, Aggie.  My hair is loving the deep conditioning.  I'm addicted!


----------



## thaidreams (Jan 20, 2009)

I did a co-wash with Trader Joe's Nourish Spa and Giovanni's Tea Tree Con.  Now I'm sitting with OSR Olive Oil DC.  My head is tingling and it feels so good!!!


----------



## MzWill (Jan 20, 2009)

Aggie said:


> MzWill I want to definitely hear your review on the AO Island Naturals conditioner.



Tonite's wash/dc experience was totally new. I washed (first & last time this month) w/avalon organics tea tree mint treatment poo (lathered & let sit for about 5 mins). I wanted to try this because I experience extreme itchies a lot.  I then dc'd w/AO island naturals condish w/o any add-ins for 15 mins w/o heat & 30 mins w/heat.

My reviews for both products since this was the first time for both of them:

Avalon Organics Tea Tree Mint Treatment Shampoo - smelled nice, lathered well (considering it contains no sls), took great care of the itchies but left my hair feeling stripped bare (considering using it again only as a clarifying poo though).

*Aubrey Organics Island Naturals conditioner* - i really don't like the smell  (it has a really strong spicy scent), it did leave my hair really soft and shiny though.  slip was pretty decent considering i'm 10 weeks post & my ng is tighter than 10 toes in a sock. i think it would've been better had i used it on dry hair, will find out at a later date when i find a nice essential oil to add to it.  i'd use it again only after i do some fragrance altering. overall i like the cheaper of the two, AO HSR, better .


----------



## moonglowdiva (Jan 20, 2009)

*I dc-ed this evening. I did something different. Instead of just putting the plastic bag over my hair and sitting under the dryer, I put my twistie turbie on top of the plastic cap. It seemed like the heat was able to stay contained to the hair and I did not loose moisture as I always do. I did this for 20 minutes and after that time had elasped I took the plastic cap off and for another 10 minute under the dryer. Hair felt smooth as silk.*
*Oh, I did a combo as always: ORS replenishing, SE R&R Hair Mayonnaise, QH Cholesterol, and Proclaim Hot Oil.*


----------



## healthyhair2 (Jan 20, 2009)

I did a Deep conditioning treatment Saturday Jan.17th. 
45minutes  with an oil treatment under the plastic cap

45 minutes with Shea What! by Sizta 2 Sizta

Couldn't remember if I posted this already. I will deep condition again on Thursday.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 20, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I'd like to thank you too, Aggie. My hair is loving the deep conditioning. I'm addicted!


You're so welcome Shay72.



MzWill said:


> Tonite's wash/dc experience was totally new. I washed (first & last time this month) w/avalon organics tea tree mint treatment poo (lathered & let sit for about 5 mins). I wanted to try this because I experience extreme itchies a lot. I then dc'd w/AO island naturals condish w/o any add-ins for 15 mins w/o heat & 30 mins w/heat.
> 
> My reviews for both products since this was the first time for both of them:
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the review MzWill, I really appreciate it. Well that means I'll be sticking with my AO HSR as well. I'll remove the island naturals out of my wish list now, thanks again honey.



moonglowdiva said:


> *I dc-ed this evening. I did something different. Instead of just putting the plastic bag over my hair and sitting under the dryer, I put my twistie turbie on top of the plastic cap. It seemed like the heat was able to stay contained to the hair and I did not loose moisture as I always do. I did this for 20 minutes and after that time had elasped I took the plastic cap off and for another 10 minute under the dryer. Hair felt smooth as silk.*
> *Oh, I did a combo as always: ORS replenishing, SE R&R Hair Mayonnaise, QH Cholesterol, and Proclaim Hot Oil.*


 
Hmmm, the purple bolded seems like a good idea, thanks so much for sharing moonglowdiva.


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 21, 2009)

deep conditioning now with protein/moisture mix for 30 min.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 21, 2009)

After not being completely satified with my DC.  I jumped in the shower with joico kpac on dry hair and rinsed out after 5 min.  I heard thats the best way to use it in 5 min intervals.  anyway I did it 2 x.  I'm feeling so much better now and my hair feel stronger.  I didn't follow up with nothing.  Just put it in braid an went to sleep.  My hair is so bouncy.  A good hair day for me!


----------



## misstobz (Jan 21, 2009)

Sugarhoneyicetea said:


> So far I'm not DC nearly as much as everyone else so I'm inspired to step my game up. I'm wearing my hair in twists under a wig(my goal is all of 09'...pray for me lol!) so I am conditioning once a week with each wash right now. So far I've DC once with Kenra moisturizing conditioner mixed with EVCO and EVOO and loved it. Kenra is already amazing on my hair alone but the EVCO/EVOO just seemed to add more of a creaminess that I loved. This week I plan to DC with ORS and may start DC each time I wash.


 
I have also been wearing my hair in twists under a wig too. I was wondering when you DC do you always take you hair out of the twists? I co-wash with my twists on and when I DC once a week a take my twists out, wash with baking soda and DC. But if I want to increase the frequecy I DC taking undoing twists everytime would be very tiring.erplexed


----------



## MonaLisa (Jan 21, 2009)

_*DC'd so far for two hours without realizing it with Hairveda SitriNillah/Moist 24-7 conditioners...*__
*got my second session in for the week..*_


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 21, 2009)

I used the Matrix Conditioning Balm today.  I don't know if it was meant to be a DC, although it does have have instructions for leaving it on a few minutes longer for extra conditioning. Anyhow, I am in LOVE!!!! My hair feels Delish!


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Jan 21, 2009)

I just dc'd my hair with a mixture of Jason's Biotin Conditioner, Nexxus Humectress, coconut oil and a couple of drops of rosemary oil. I think I'm in love with deep conditioning...


----------



## Aggie (Jan 21, 2009)

spacetygrss said:


> I used *the Matrix Conditioning Balm today*. I don't know if it was meant to be a DC, although it does have have instructions for leaving it on a few minutes longer for extra conditioning. Anyhow, I am in LOVE!!!! My hair feels Delish!


 
I have this conditioner too spacetygrss and I also use it as a DC. I love how it smells and how soft it leaves my hair.




futurescbride said:


> I just dc'd my hair with a mixture of Jason's Biotin Conditioner, Nexxus Humectress, coconut oil and a couple of drops of rosemary oil. *I think I'm in love with deep conditioning*...


 
I'm glad you're having fun with it.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 21, 2009)

tonight when i get home i am going to pre poo with AO GPB for 15-20 minutes. then im going to oil rinse with vatika oil, then clarify with kenra clarifying shmpoo, then deep condition with redken all soft mixed with coconut oil with heat for 30 minutes.


----------



## cheri (Jan 21, 2009)

Is it too late to join challenge?


----------



## seashell (Jan 21, 2009)

I had a nice deep condition with banana brulee tonight.
30 min with heat.


----------



## ladybuginthechi (Jan 22, 2009)

I just did my first DC for the challenge.   I used ORS Olive Oil for about 40 minutes under a heating cap.    I just relaxed my hair and I am going to get a trim on Friday because it's been a long time.  I will upload my current photo after my trim on Friday.


----------



## lennet93 (Jan 22, 2009)

I did my touch up on Tues at 9 weeks post, I DC with GVP conditioning balm for 30 mins with heat. I have a question, is it best to switch up on deep conditioners? I love GVP conditioning balm and it gets the job done but I don't want my hair to get tired of it.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 22, 2009)

cheri said:


> Is it too late to join challenge?


Absolutley not cheri, join right in and welcome. Please post up your starting pic and let us know which products you will be using, okay?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 22, 2009)

ladybuginthechi said:


> I just did my first DC for the challenge. I used ORS Olive Oil for about 40 minutes under a heating cap. I just relaxed my hair and I am going to get a trim on Friday because it's been a long time. I will upload my current photo after my trim on Friday.


Congrats on your very first post and DC. I can't wait to see your starting pic and remember to have fun.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 22, 2009)

lennet93 said:


> I did my touch up on Tues at 9 weeks post, I DC with GVP conditioning balm for 30 mins with heat. *I have a question, is it best to switch up on deep conditioners? *I love GVP conditioning balm and it gets the job done but I don't want my hair to get tired of it.


 
Yes it is. I have a plethora of DCs and I switch them up in cycles. I would use a DC for about 2 weeks straight then switch to another one for the same amount of time and switch again. My hair loves the changes, just remember to clarify when switching to another DC so that you get the real benefits from the new conditioner, okay?


----------



## sunbubbles (Jan 22, 2009)

ooooo! Is it too late to join! I want in please!!!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 22, 2009)

sunbubbles said:


> ooooo! Is it too late to join! I want in please!!!


No it's not too late sunbubbles, welcome to the challenge.


----------



## sunbubbles (Jan 22, 2009)

Yay!! I need something to kick me off my butt and start moisturizing better! This might just be it!


----------



## asummertyme (Jan 22, 2009)

I am DC'ing right now..with Keracare humecto and I did a prepoo with Vitaka frosting yesterday


----------



## TdotGirl (Jan 22, 2009)

I forgot to post that I DC with ORS this past sunday for over an hour no heat.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 22, 2009)

sunbubbles said:


> Yay!! I need something to kick me off my butt and start moisturizing better! This might just be it!


 
You have beautiful hair sunbubbles.


----------



## sunbubbles (Jan 22, 2009)

Aggie said:


> You have beautiful hair sunbubbles.



Aww! Thanks. Sometimes it doesnt feel that way! lol. Hopefully Ill have you ur length one day so I can let it flow in tha wind! LOL


----------



## misstobz (Jan 22, 2009)

Ladies-do you wash/clarify your hair everytime you DC. I know it is more effective the less buildup there is but for me and my 4Z hair that would be a lot of work???


----------



## lennet93 (Jan 22, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Yes it is. I have a plethora of DCs and I switch them up in cycles. I would use a DC for about 2 weeks straight then switch to another one for the same amount of time and switch again. My hair loves the changes, just remember to clarify when switching to another DC so that you get the real benefits from the new conditioner, okay?



Thank you. I guess I need to purchase some more DCs. I have quiet a few but they're not staples so to speak.


----------



## asummertyme (Jan 22, 2009)

misstobz said:


> Ladies-do you wash/clarify your hair everytime you DC. I know it is more effective the less buildup there is but for me and my 4Z hair that would be a lot of work???


 no..i have never clarified a day in my life..i just wash my hair 1x and then add my DC..


----------



## vpoetic (Jan 22, 2009)

I know that I am really really late, but can I join the challenge.


----------



## Ganjababy (Jan 22, 2009)

deep conditioned with ORS pak yesterday


----------



## Aggie (Jan 22, 2009)

misstobz said:


> Ladies-do you wash/clarify your hair everytime you DC. I know it is more effective the less buildup there is but for me and my 4Z hair that would be a lot of work???


Absolutely, once and sometimes twice a month depending on how much product build-up is on my hair. Clarifying the hair helps hair products work with better efficacy especially new products. My hair acts really crazy if I don't clarify it.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 22, 2009)

lennet93 said:


> Thank you. I guess I need to purchase some more DCs. I have quiet a few but they're not staples so to speak.


 
You're welcomed lennet but you don't need that many DCs really. If you have about 3 or 4 staple conditioners you can alternate, that is more than enough.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 22, 2009)

vpoetic said:


> I know that I am really really late, but can I join the challenge.


 
No it's not too late, welcome.


----------



## diamond42377 (Jan 22, 2009)

DC'd today with ORS pak, also Sunday. I think I have worked out my DC schedule to be Sundays and Thursdays.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 22, 2009)

I put Sitrinillah on dry hair with a plastic cap.  I will leave on for a few hours then use heat for 1 hour.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 22, 2009)

Just letting everyone know that I made a decision today to transition from relaxed to texlaxed. I texlaxed my hair today and I gatta tell ya ladies, I like it, I really do so I'm keepin' it. I am now DCing with Keracare Humecto on my hairf or 40 minutes. Delish.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jan 22, 2009)

*Weekly Check-in*

On Tuesday I DC'd with my AO HSR with heat for 15-20 minutes.  Today I clarified my hair using a hair mask I made from Red Clay, water, jojoba oil, and honey.  I let that sit on my hair for about 20 minutes, then I rinsed it out.  Now I'm DC'ing with heat for 30 minutes with my AO HSR.  I was DC'ing every week with both a moisturizing and protein DC, but now I think I'm going to start using my protein DC every other week because my hair has been feeling a bit stiff.


----------



## JDandBeyond (Jan 22, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Just letting everyone know that *I made a decision today to transition from relaxed to texlaxed.* I texlaxed my hair today and I gatta tell ya ladies, I like it, I really do so I'm keepin' it. I am now DCing with Keracare Humecto on my hairf or 40 minutes. Delish.



ummm too big a bomb to drop with so little info....DETAILS!


----------



## lennet93 (Jan 22, 2009)

Deep conditioned today with silicon mix with heat for 30 mins and a few hours with out heat.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 22, 2009)

last night i pre pood with AO GPB for 15 minutes. oil rinsed with warm vatika. shampood with CD black vanilla. then deep conditioned with heat for 30 minutes with all soft heavy cream mixed with jbco and avosoya oil.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 22, 2009)

JDandBeyond said:


> ummm too big a bomb to drop with so little info....DETAILS!


 
I like the look of texlaxed hair JD. Also, my hair is pretty fine and I want bigger hair now and a texlaxer will give me that look. I am also getting older and I really don't wish to leave the relaxer on as long as I usually did before or in it's full strength for that matter. In and out is fine with me now at this stage in my life. 

Transitioning to natural hair is still in my mind, a bit of a stretch for me but texlaxed hair, I think I can handle. The thing is, I know a few things has to happen now with my hair regimen For example, more protein treatments to keep my demarcation line as strong as possible, I will have to start trimming gradually until all the bone straight relaxed hair is completely gone and I will definitely have to do little manipulation of my hair so more protective styling is gonna be needed. I'm happy to say I'm up for the challenge ahead of me.

ETA: Also, I want to be able to do wash and go's too.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 23, 2009)

Before enitea, I hadn't dc'd in probably a week, or close to it. Did a coconut prepoo then cowashed w/my ayur-condish mix, rinsed and cowashed w/ORS Replenishing. DCing overnight w/AO Island Naturals/GVP something Balm (its late and I'm tired, can't remember).


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm doing an overnight DC with ORS Rep Pac with extra EVOO added.


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 23, 2009)

dc now with for 3 hours. My new regimen will be to wash/dc my hair M, W, and F due to my workouts.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 23, 2009)

Checking in....just finished DCing.  Kenra MC and olive oil, 30 minutes under the dryer.


----------



## katblack (Jan 23, 2009)

Add me add me... I will have my starting pick as soon as I find my camera cord.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jan 23, 2009)

Washed with Kenra and DC'd with She-Scentit Fortifying Masque.
Good-2-Go


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2009)

katblack said:


> Add me add me... I will have my starting pick as soon as I find my camera cord.


 
Sure katblack, welcome to the challenge, I'll add you in now.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2009)

Ladies please don't be alarmed but I trimmed my hair today - short - I'm back to APL. I am texlaxing and I want to eventually take off all the bone-straight relaxed hair off, so the trimming has already begun. Here are the attachments:-


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 23, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Ladies please don't be alarmed but I trimmed my hair today - short - I'm back to APL. I am texlaxing and I want to eventually take off all the bone-straight relaxed hair off, so the trimming has already begun. Here are the attachments:-


 


I know it had to be done but Anyway girl you wearing that shirt ain't you? It's cute. I gotta go read the rules, I'm thinking I should be in this challenge because of all th dcing I'm doing anyway with my Ayurveda. Hmmmm... I'll be back.


----------



## Tarae (Jan 23, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Ladies please don't be alarmed but I trimmed my hair today - short - I'm back to APL. I am texlaxing and I want to eventually take off all the bone-straight relaxed hair off, so the trimming has already begun. Here are the attachments:-


It looks good, Aggie.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hair looks very strong and healthy Aggie! DC'ing w/ ORS Rep Pak added w/ honeyquat and SAA. Just putting it on my hair was feeling all silky and good. Not using any heat, just keeping the cap on for an hour. DC'd on dry hair on Wed w/ AO GPB. That makes 2 this week.


----------



## asummertyme (Jan 23, 2009)

looks good Aggie!!


----------



## healthyhair2 (Jan 23, 2009)

WAshed with S2S Peppermint Phoo
DC'd with Cathy Howse UBH Conditioner 40 mins under heat cap


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I know it had to be done but *Anyway girl you wearing that shirt ain't you? It's cute.* I gotta go read the rules, *I'm thinking I should be in this challenge because of all th dcing I'm doing anyway with my Ayurveda*. Hmmmm... I'll be back.


 
Thanks FL, and yes girl, get your butt in here. Ayurveda counts for DCing as well ya know. Let me know what you've decided.



Tarae said:


> It looks good, Aggie.


 
Thanks so much Tarae.



Golden75 said:


> *Hair looks very strong and healthy Aggie!* DC'ing w/ ORS Rep Pak added w/ honeyquat and SAA. Just putting it on my hair was feeling all silky and good. Not using any heat, just keeping the cap on for an hour. DC'd on dry hair on Wed w/ AO GPB. That makes 2 this week.


 
I appreciate the compliment Golden75, thanks so much.



asummertyme said:


> looks good Aggie!!


 
Okay yawl makin' me up in here. Thanks a million all of you:blowkiss:.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 23, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Ladies please don't be alarmed but I trimmed my hair today - short - I'm back to APL. I am texlaxing and I want to eventually take off all the bone-straight relaxed hair off, so the trimming has already begun. Here are the attachments:-



Complimented your hair in the on the MT/OCT and complimenting it here!!! *Simply Divine*...I was thinking about texlaxing tomorrow - so how did u do yours?


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 23, 2009)

I am finna DC with 1/3 Pantene Pro-V Breakage Defense,  3 tsp Carrot & Aloe Oil, 3 tsp Kera Care, 3 tsp each of honey and molasses.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 23, 2009)

Ok I want in!! My siggy is my starting pic. I just did a tea rinse and dced with Queen Helene & Suave . I'm too lazy right now to mix up anything else. And yes I agree you hair looks beautiful Aggie.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Complimented your hair in the on the MT/OCT and complimenting it here!!! *Simply Divine*...I was thinking about texlaxing tomorrow - so how did u do yours?


 
Thanks sweetie. I have the entire process in my fotki. I knew that question would come up and also I wanted to have a point of reference of my own just in case I forgot how I did it. It's all there honey. You can check it out when you get a moment, okay? I used Mizani Butter Blend mild. I still had quite a bit of texture left in my hair but my stylist straightened it out in the pics I showed here. 

She applauds my efforts of texlaxing my hair because she said it would thicken it back up again and she wishes that all her clients would start requesting to have it done but so far, she said - no such luck. By the way I texlaxed my own hair and went to her to trim it for me.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 23, 2009)

Just finished DCing with Capilo Suela y Canela


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Ok I want in!! My siggy is my starting pic. I just did a tea rinse and dced with Queen Helene & Suave . I'm too lazy right now to mix up anything else. And yes I agree you hair look beautiful Aggie.


 
YAY!!! Welcome to the challenge flowinlocks and thanks for the compliment too. Girl I think I will be giving myself a henna treatment next week before I get my sew-in - can't wait.


----------



## FunJoy! (Jan 23, 2009)

I want in!!! PLEASE!
Here are my Deep Conditioner:
-ORS Replenishing Pak
-ORS Hair Mayonnaise
-Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol + Mango..

Starting pic is in my fotki which is in my profile


----------



## Tarae (Jan 23, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Thanks sweetie. I have the entire process in my fotki. I knew that question would come up and also I wanted to have a point of reference of my own just in case I forgot how I did it. It's all there honey. You can check it out when you get a moment, okay? I used Mizani Butter Blend mild. I still had quite a bit of texture left in my hair but my stylist straightened it out in the pics I showed here.
> 
> She applauds my efforts of texlaxing my hair because she said it would thicken it back up again and she wishes that all her clients would start requesting to have it done but so far, she said - no such luck. By the way I texlaxed my own hair and went to her to trim it for me.


Did you order your Mizani online? How do you like it?
I want to switch from SE because I think even the mild gets my hair too straight but I don't know what I should relax with next.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 23, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Thanks sweetie. I have the entire process in my fotki. I knew that question would come up and also I wanted to have a point of reference of my own just in case I forgot how I did it. It's all there honey. You can check it out when you get a moment, okay? I used Mizani Butter Blend mild. I still had quite a bit of texture left in my hair but my stylist straightened it out in the pics I showed here.
> 
> She applauds my efforts of texlaxing my hair because she said it would thicken it back up again and she wishes that all her clients would start requesting to have it done but so far, she said - no such luck. By the way I texlaxed my own hair and went to her to trim it for me.


 

I have been toying with the thought of texlaxing, just so I could wear my hair curly. Do you ever wear the curly/wavy look? And do you have any pics?

p.s. I checked your fotki but I didn't see any


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2009)

Controversial*Diva said:


> I want in!!! PLEASE!
> Here are my Deep Conditioner:
> -ORS Replenishing Pak
> -ORS Hair Mayonnaise
> ...


 
Okay C*D, welcome to the challenge, I will add you in now and thanks for sharing with us which products you will be using. have fun with it.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2009)

Tarae said:


> Did you order your Mizani online? How do you like it?
> I want to switch from SE because I think even the mild gets my hair too straight but I don't know what I should relax with next.


No, thankfully I have a girlfriend that owns a BSS here in the Bahamas and she sells them to me, but only because I'm her friend. You know I think that mild MBB would leave my hair too straight as well if I don't dilute it with oil and silk amino acids. I like it because it really doesn't burn like other relaxers I've tried. I really like it.

ETA: You can find the Mizani BB on either www.paynesbeautysupply.com or www.sleekhair.com. Good luck.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I have been toying with the thought of texlaxing, just so I could wear my hair curly. Do you ever wear the curly/wavy look? And do you have any pics?
> 
> p.s. I checked your fotki but I didn't see any


 
Well FL, today was my first day texlaxed and I have about an inch and a half of texlaxed hair so far. I stretched for 5 months before and my naturally curly hair is actually quite cute (there's a pic in my fotki of this relaxer stretch) but it was still a little too tight for me. I want a looser curl pattern than my natural curly hair.

ETA:  here's the link to the 5 month relaxer stretch I did http://www.public.fotki.com/ladyaggie/my-hair-progress-ap/1000595.html


----------



## Tarae (Jan 23, 2009)

Aggie said:


> No, thankfully I have a girlfriend that owns a BSS here in the Bahamas and she sells them to me, but only because I'm her friend. You know I think that mild MBB would leave my hair too straight as well if I don't dilute it with oil and silk amino acids. I like it because it really doesn't burn like other relaxers I've tried. I really like it.
> 
> ETA: You can find the Mizani BB on either www.paynesbeautysupply.com or www.sleekhair.com. Good luck.


Thanks a lot, I didn't know sleekhair sold it.  I need to figure out what I'm going to do within the next 3-4 weeks.  With no-lye my hair was dry and dull.  Since I switched to lye, I don't have those problems but my hair looks and feels a lot thinner 

I think I'll try the BB and do some research on adding oils to it.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 23, 2009)

Tarae said:


> Thanks a lot, I didn't know sleekhair sold it. I need to figure out what I'm going to do within the next 3-4 weeks. With no-lye my hair was dry and dull. Since I switched to lye, I don't have those problems but my hair looks and feels a lot thinner
> 
> I think I'll try the BB and do some research on adding oils to it.


 
Yeah that's what happened to me too. The old no-lye hair just seemed to want to come off of my head after I did my corrective move from no-lye to lye. That is fine with me because it was dull and lifeless anyway. 

Make sure you want to texlax yourhair because you will have to trim the bone-straight relaxed hair off eventually but the good thing is you can do it over time as I will be doing it. I don't want to big chop my hair, so a slow transition appeals to me wayyyy more.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 23, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Yeah that's what happened to me too. The old no-lye hair just seemed to want to come off of my head after I did my corrective move from no-lye to lye. That is fine with me because it was dull and lifeless anyway.
> 
> Make sure you want to texlax yourhair because you will have to trim the bone-straight relaxed hair off eventually but the good thing is you can do it over time as I will be doing it. I don't want to big chop my hair, so a slow transition appeals to me wayyyy more.


 


I'm just curious what is your plan for dealing with the 2 textures while you transtion?? I always wondered what I would do with those bone straight endserplexed


----------



## Aggie (Jan 24, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> I'm just curious what is your plan for dealing with the 2 textures while you transtion?? I always wondered what I would do with those bone straight endserplexed


 
Okay here's my plan:

1) I will ensure my hair gets ample protein treatments weekly to keep the demarcation line strong for as long as possible followed up with a moisturizing DC. 

2) I will continue to attempt to stretch my texlaxers between 10-12 weeks at a time. 

3) Protective style for the latter end of my stretch for low to no manipulation.

4) Trim an inch of old bone-straight relaxed hair off with every texlaxer as the texlaxed hair grows out, so I guess I'll be APL for a while if I do this and I am okay with that too. 

5) Start all over again until all of the relaxed ends are gone.

ETA: Actually I will be dealing with 3 textures - the bone-straight relaxed hair, the texlaxed hair, and my new growth.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 24, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Hmmm, I don't think I've seen this one on vitacost.com and yikes! That is expensive.





MzWill said:


> $14.50 *IS* the vitacost price!  $19.48 on aubrey's site.



Yep, Aggie & MzWill that is the Vitacost price!  That's the thing that has kept me from trying it, even though I want to.  I keep hoping it will go on sale.



misstobz said:


> Ladies-do you wash/clarify your hair everytime you DC. I know it is more effective the less buildup there is but for me and my 4Z hair that would be a lot of work???



Now I don't wash/clarify.  I'm a no poo girl, and my natural hair just doesn't like shampoo.



Aggie said:


> Ladies please don't be alarmed but I trimmed my hair today - short - I'm back to APL. I am texlaxing and I want to eventually take off all the bone-straight relaxed hair off, so the trimming has already begun. Here are the attachments:-



It looks great Aggie!   The most important thing is that you are happy with your hair.  When you have a head full of WL texlaxed hair you will barely remember the trim.

Shoot, I did a similar trim at the beginning of the year (MBL to APL), but it was an accident.  I only intended to go to BSL.   I'm sure glad that it will grow back.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 24, 2009)

GoldenBreeze said:


> *It looks great Aggie!  The most important thing is that you are happy with your hair. When you have a head full of WL texlaxed hair you will barely remember the trim.*
> 
> Shoot, I did a similar trim at the beginning of the year (MBL to APL), but it was an accident. I only intended to go to BSL.  I'm sure glad that it will grow back.


 
Woo Hoo girl GoldenBreeze, you just made me leap for joy when I read this. Thank you so much. Girl the good thing is you know that if you were MBL before, you can get there again. Let's do this!


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 24, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Woo Hoo girl GoldenBreeze, you just made me leap for joy when I read this. Thank you so much. Girl the good thing is you know that if you were MBL before, you can get there again. Let's do this!



Awwww.  I'm always happy to spread a little joy.  Without a doubt, we're doing this.


----------



## MzWill (Jan 24, 2009)

GoldenBreeze said:


> Yep, Aggie & MzWill that is the Vitacost price!  That's the thing that has kept me from trying it, even though I want to.  I keep hoping it will go on sale.



GoldenBreeze check out my review of the Island Naturals I posted for Aggie

*Aubrey Organics Island Naturals conditioner* - i really don't like the smell  (it has a really strong spicy scent), it did leave my hair really soft and shiny though. slip was pretty decent considering i'm 10 weeks post & my ng is tighter than 10 toes in a sock. i think it would've been better had i used it on dry hair, will find out at a later date when i find a nice essential oil to add to it. i'd use it again only after i do some fragrance altering. overall i like the cheaper of the two, AO HSR, better .


----------



## misstobz (Jan 24, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> Whoops, I cowashed last nite but forgot to DC.  I'll do one this weekend. It'll be my 4th of the year.


 
Sorry I am kind of stalking this thread, increasing my knowlegde of DC'ing. If you co-wash would the light conditioner coat your hair and lessen the effects of a DC afterwards??


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jan 24, 2009)

Wash: aphogee deep shampoo
conditioner: catwalk oatmeal
leave in: Tigi Ego Boost
had ends trim


----------



## natstar (Jan 24, 2009)

clarified then DC'd with Lekair shea butter- 30 mins.  Used MOP leave in and Jane Carter Nourish and shine


----------



## yodie (Jan 24, 2009)

Must do better about posting in this thread.

DC'd last night with Sebastian 2+1 with heat for 30 mins.

CW'd in the shower with Eqyss Cloud 9 and VS Oh So Sexy (smells soo good).

Applied leave in and sealed with combo of vatika and olive oil.


----------



## cicilypayne (Jan 24, 2009)

DC with queen helene Cholesterol for 20 min. Hair was shiny and smooth after


----------



## myronnie (Jan 24, 2009)

Hennaing with Reshma Henna mixed with Amla and Brahmi powder for 5 hours.
Then indigoing with Indigo mixed with salt and water for 1.5 hours.
THENNNN deep conditioning with Generic Value Products Conditioning Balm mixed with Aussie Moist, Hempseed Butter, Camellia Seed Oil, Castor Oil & Honey for 2-3 hours.


----------



## misstobz (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok, I would like to upgrade from being a stalker of this thread to a member of the challenge...if it is not too late please count me in. This week I did the following:
1. Clarified with baking soda them DC'ed with ORS Replenishing/sweet almond oil/avocado oil, did a final ACV rinse-no heat just plastic cap covered with thick wollen scarf.
2. Dc'ed with AO HSR/Nexxus Humectruss/Coconut oil-did a final ACV rinse-no heat just plastic cap covered with thick wollen scarf.

Will post pic this evening...soft moisturised hair here I come!!!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 24, 2009)

misstobz said:


> Ok, I would like to upgrade from being a stalker of this thread to a member of the challenge...if it is not too late please count me in. This week I did the following:
> 1. Clarified with baking soda them DC'ed with ORS Replenishing/sweet almond oil/avocado oil, did a final ACV rinse-no heat just plastic cap covered with thick wollen scarf.
> 2. Dc'ed with AO HSR/Nexxus Humectruss/Coconut oil-did a final ACV rinse-no heat just plastic cap covered with thick wollen scarf.
> 
> Will post pic this evening...soft moisturised hair here I come!!!


 
An official welcome to the challenge misstobz.


----------



## s1b000 (Jan 24, 2009)

So here is my update for the week.  On Monday I pre-poo'd with Vatika, then used the Nioxin Scalp Renew treatment.  Washed with Davines Momo then used my mix of Alter Ego Garlic and Davines Nounou to DC with heat and "steam".  On Friday, I pre-poo'd with PhytoNectar, then shampooed and deep conditioned with PhytoKarite using heat and "steam".  My DCs are typically 40 minutes.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 24, 2009)

Steaming away as I type with my very own divasmooth/caramel/kiyafizzle treatment. Will be doing this for about 35 minutes.


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 24, 2009)

Doing an ayurvedic steam - about to get from under here in 20 minutes or so, to do a full 2 hours.


----------



## bluwatersoul (Jan 24, 2009)

*just finished dc'ing with AOHSR.*


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 24, 2009)

DC'd today (4th of the year) w/Aveda Smooth Infusion or something like that.


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Jan 24, 2009)

Deep conditioned again twice yesterday after my perm.

I used the reconditionant in the relaxer kit...

Then I used silk elements leave in moisturizing treatment.

IT LEFT MY HAIR FEELING SO SUPPLE AND SOFT, AND I AM VERY MUCH ENJOYING WEARING MY HAIR OUT FOR A CHANGE


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Jan 24, 2009)

I poo washed and deep conditioned with my mix of nexxus humectress, jason's biotin conditioner, coconut oil and rosemary oil. I did not use my aphogee two min reconstructor since I'm on the mega tek bandwagon. Since I began using megatek today I'm going to add another cowash to my regimen. So will deep conditioning 3 times a week be too much? I'm trying to avoid protein overload. Any thoughts?


----------



## BlackMarilyn (Jan 24, 2009)

tues 20th jan: ntm deep cond (one in the tub)
sat 24th jan: ors hair mayo


anyone find that with this challenge they need to clarify more? i find my hair feels really built up with stuff quickly now...


----------



## hairsothick (Jan 24, 2009)

Will condition tomorrow with my version of Traycee's conditioner mixture:  coconut oil, jojoba oil, peppermint oil, tea tree oil, and Humecto.


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 25, 2009)

MzWill said:


> GoldenBreeze check out my review of the Island Naturals I posted for Aggie
> 
> *Aubrey Organics Island Naturals conditioner* - i really don't like the smell  (it has a really strong spicy scent), it did leave my hair really soft and shiny though. slip was pretty decent considering i'm 10 weeks post & my ng is tighter than 10 toes in a sock. i think it would've been better had i used it on dry hair, will find out at a later date when i find a nice essential oil to add to it. i'd use it again only after i do some fragrance altering. overall i like the cheaper of the two, AO HSR, better .



Thanks MzWill.  I read your review, and I may try the Island Naturals because I like spicy/earthy scents.  The one that I was speaking of was the AO Rosa Mosqueta; one day I'll get up off of the $14.50 and try it.  Today I bought the AO White Camellia, because some of ya'll bought up all the HSR. 



misstobz said:


> Sorry I am kind of stalking this thread, increasing my knowlegde of DC'ing. If you co-wash would the light conditioner coat your hair and lessen the effects of a DC afterwards??



It could, but I have not experienced that.  I don't use shampoo (only cowash or no poo), and have not had any problem with my hair being coated.  My DC's are always effective.  I'd suggest you always listen to your own hair.



futurescbride said:


> I poo washed and deep conditioned with my mix of nexxus humectress, jason's biotin conditioner, coconut oil and rosemary oil. I did not use my aphogee two min reconstructor since I'm on the mega tek bandwagon. Since I began using megatek today I'm going to add another cowash to my regimen. *So will deep conditioning 3 times a week be too much?* I'm trying to avoid protein overload. Any thoughts?



No, as long as you keep up the moisture/protein balance you should be fine.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Jan 25, 2009)

used silicon mix again.  finished the jar.... i actually like it this time weird.  the first time i hated it and it tangled my hair. this time i like it. i still won't purchase again though.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jan 25, 2009)

I decided to press my hair for a party last night.
i DCed with heat for 20 mins before I dried using AO HSR.

I love the DC but eeeesh I feel like I am going through the AO sooooo fast.

anyone have a coupon code???


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> I poo washed and deep conditioned with my mix of nexxus humectress, jason's biotin conditioner, coconut oil and rosemary oil. I did not use my aphogee two min reconstructor since I'm on the mega tek bandwagon. Since I began using megatek today I'm going to add another cowash to my regimen. So will deep conditioning 3 times a week be too much? I'm trying to avoid protein overload. Any thoughts?


 
It is not a good idea to avoid other proteins altogether, in fact, adding a mild reconstructor is a good idea while using MT, especially if your hair is relaxed. I use MT but I also reconstruct my hair with something mild because my hair is texlaxed and I could use the extra protein. I would still use a reconstructor every 2 weeks or so while using the MT to keep my demarcation line strong. Just remember to follow it up with some moisturizing DCing.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2009)

PeonyBella said:


> tues 20th jan: ntm deep cond (one in the tub)
> sat 24th jan: ors hair mayo
> 
> 
> anyone find that with this challenge they need to clarify more? i find my hair feels really built up with stuff quickly now...


 
Well if you are doing more with your hair, ie, adding more products to it on a regular basis, then yes you would need to clarify more but I wouln't recommend sooner than every 2 weeks.


----------



## shoediva2006 (Jan 25, 2009)

I forgot to check in last week but I deep conditioned once on Saturday over night with ORS replenishing conditioner, Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor, olive oil, castor oil, and honey overnight.  This week I deep conditioning on last night with Dr. Miracles Tingling Deep conditioning Treatment in the pack. I worked pretty well.  My hair is soft and manageable.  I was only able to deep conditioning for 30 minutes without heat.  It recommended 30-60 minutes on the pack. I will try it again once I take my kinky twist out in a couple of weeks. My mother is putting kinky twist in my hair as I typing this (I will post a pic in my fotki once she is done) therefore I will only deep conditioning once a week.  I think I will continue using ORS replenishing conditioner

Kinky twist didn't turn out the way I expected.  They are not as full as I wanted them to be but she did a good job for never braiding or twisting with extensions.  We evaluated what we can do next time to make them better next time.



Have  a great week ladies.


----------



## Kysmet (Jan 25, 2009)

Please add me to this challenge.  I am using NTM Deep Recovery Mask which is not listed.


----------



## Kysmet (Jan 25, 2009)

I just received my order of Ovation yesterday so I DC'ed and used it.  I have to rinse out today.  I hope I'm as successful as many of you seem to have been with Ovation.


----------



## Julyllove (Jan 25, 2009)

I DC'd with the Aussie Moist conditioner overnight this past Thursday.


----------



## naturalness (Jan 25, 2009)

I prepoo'd with Aubrey's HSR mixed with Dabur Alma lite oil.  I shampooed with ABBA's Pure Moisture shampoo and deep conditioned with CURLS Ecstasy Hair Tea conditioner-30 min, with heat.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 25, 2009)

Dc'd with Hairveda's Moist Condtion Pro, Hariveda's Cocasta & Shikaki Oil, and Honey yesterday


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jan 25, 2009)

did a much needed protein treatment yesterday with Nexxus Aloxxi (sp)
DC afterwards with Healty Hair Soy Milk. Hair back to feeling strong again.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Jan 25, 2009)

I havent been feeling well , so I didn't wash my hair yesterday which is my wash day,so today is wash day, I will shampoo with Motions,DC with megatek, and use the 2 minute reconstructer by aphogee.  I miss yall, just been sick,and now i'm back online.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2009)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> I havent been feeling well , so I didn't wash my hair yesterday which is my wash day,so today is wash day, I will shampoo with Motions,DC with megatek, and use the 2 minute reconstructer by aphogee. I miss yall, just been sick,and now i'm back online.


 
Welcome back DDP, glad you're feeling better honey.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 25, 2009)

Checking in- Prepoo AO GPB mixed w/ 1 egg, a few oils, SAA, honeyquat about an 1hr. Wash 1x with porosity control shampoo, 1x w/ Kenra moisturing poo (luv that stuff). DC'd w/ Kenra MC mixed w/ oils, SAA, honeyquat. Under the dryer w/ rollers. My hair felt great wet, true test is when it is dry.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 25, 2009)

DCing with Lady Fior Olive oil right now


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Jan 25, 2009)

PeonyBella said:


> tues 20th jan: ntm deep cond (one in the tub)
> sat 24th jan: ors hair mayo
> 
> 
> anyone find that with this challenge they need to clarify more? i find my hair feels really built up with stuff quickly now...




OOOOHHHHHHH GIRL!! YESSSS!!!  YESS!!!  This was me!  Remember the stretching and gummy hair before relaxer thread, this was me.  I did feel like i noticed some build up.  

I always deep condition twice a week, but what was different about my reggie this time, was that I had so much new growth due to stretching, and so I was only lathering once and not twice when I pooed.

Led to build up.

I had to clarify before my relaxer.

You may have to lather more times when you wash your hair.

I know it might be counterintuitive because you want to keep the moisture from the conditioner, but with the use of a good leave in you should be alright.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2009)

mahogany_horizons said:


> OOOOHHHHHHH GIRL!! YESSSS!!! YESS!!! This was me! Remember the stretching and gummy hair before relaxer thread, this was me. I did feel like i noticed some build up.
> 
> I always deep condition twice a week, but what was different about my reggie this time, was that I had so much new growth due to stretching, and so I was only lathering once and not twice when I pooed.
> 
> ...


*Actually no it's not counterintuitive MH. It is best to clarify your hair when it's needed so that the products you use on it will work a lot more effectively. Hope this helps.*


----------



## BlackMarilyn (Jan 25, 2009)

yeah, i usually clarify and do a protein treatment about 4 days at least before a relaxer...but i guess i will probably try next time to shampoo twice then deep condition. the DC really does put alot back into my hair and i think my hair needs to be "cleaned" a bit more before.  thanks you 2.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2009)

PeonyBella said:


> yeah, i usually clarify and do a protein treatment about 4 days at least before a relaxer...but i guess i will probably try next time to shampoo twice then deep condition. the DC really does put alot back into my hair and i think my hair needs to be "cleaned" a bit more before.  thanks you 2.


 
You're welcomed honey and good luck.


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Jan 25, 2009)

AGGIE, I am glad to know that it's a good idea to clarify before a relaxer.  I was unsure, and the reason is because I wanted to make sure that my hair wasn't too stripped.  HOWEVER, I am very happy with the way this relaxer took!!  SOOOOOOOOOOO happy...so I will be clarifying right before in the future.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2009)

mahogany_horizons said:


> AGGIE, I am glad to know that it's a good idea to clarify before a relaxer. I was unsure, and the reason is because I wanted to make sure that my hair wasn't too stripped. HOWEVER, I am very happy with the way this relaxer took!! SOOOOOOOOOOO happy...so I will be clarifying right before in the future.


You're welcomed MH.


----------



## ladybuginthechi (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm deep conditioning right now with an olive oil treatment...its been about an hour I am just too lazy to go wash it out.  Hair feels so much better now that I got a trim a couple of days ago.


----------



## jeabai (Jan 25, 2009)

Under dryer with a mix of moisterfuse, honey, evoo, epsom salt and some pantene mixed in becuase it was too watery. DH thinks I'm nuts and my 3 yr DS asked if I was cooking for my hair!


----------



## GoldenBreeze (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm dc'ing with AO White Camellia.  This is the first time I've used this one.  It says it's for frizzy hair, and mine is certainly frizzy, so {{fingers crossed}} I hope it works well.  I'll leave it on for at least 1 hr without heat, and may add heat for 30 min.

I didn't think there were any LHCF ladies in my small mostly white town, but my neighborhood co-op was all out of AOHSR.  This leads me to think that there may be at least one other lhcf'er here in this poo dunk little town.  I asked  one of the sales clerks to put a couple of bottles away for me, and give me a call when they come in.  So look out nikko's cousin who ever you are.  It's on!


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm sitting under the dryer with ORS Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner right now.


----------



## lennet93 (Jan 25, 2009)

DC'ing with silicon mix for a few hours after using GVP version of Joico K Pak.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 25, 2009)

I DID MY HAIR TODAY. I DIDN'T MAKE IT OUT TO THE BSS. I HAD TO USE WHAT I HAD ON HAND. B4 I JUMPED IN THE SHOWER I PUT JOICO KPAK ON DRY HAIR. RINSED AND COWASH WITH MANE AND TAIL. APPLIED K PAK AGAIN. RINSED AND :burning:GIRL THAT WATER STARTED GETTING COLD. SO I HURRIED UP AND PUT SOME MORE KPAK IN AND HALF WAY RINSED OFF AND .......I END UP RINSING THE REST OUT IN THE SINK TANGLING MY HAIR SOMEWHAT .
AFTER DETANGLING MY HAIR I PUT APOGHEE LEAVE IN AND THE GREEN TEA IN AND A STOCKING CAP TO AIRDRY. I WOULD SAY I'M VERY HAPPY THE WAY MY HAIR CAME OUTITS DRY NOW AND FEELING REALLY BOUNCY


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2009)

I'll be henna'ing my hair in the morning and that will be my strengthener for the week. I'll update on it afterwards. My henna is already mixed and the color will be releasing overnight. I need it to release for at least 8 - 10 hours - I'm using Jamila henna tomorrow. Naturally I will be DC'ing for a few hours tomorrow after the henna treatment. I'm off, so tomorrow will be a full day devoted to my hair.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2009)

Kysmet said:


> Please add me to this challenge. I am using NTM Deep Recovery Mask which is not listed.


 


Kysmet said:


> I just received my order of Ovation yesterday so I DC'ed and used it. I have to rinse out today. I hope I'm as successful as many of you seem to have been with Ovation.


 
Sorry, I totally missed the first post. By the way, Ovation is a protein rich conditioner and just wanted to say that you should follow it up with some moisturizing deep conditioner to balance out the protein, okay?

By the way, welcome to the challenge.


----------



## Sugarhoneyicetea (Jan 25, 2009)

Sitting with Kenra Moisture Conditioner with a plastic cap right now.  So far so good, my NG is feeling looser by the week.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 26, 2009)

I miss DC so much after having a break for the last two weeks. I am still not ready, I will be rocking a braid out for the week (hopefully)

I will DC long and hard the moment I get a chance to.


----------



## TeaKyoo (Jan 26, 2009)

I got some LeKair Cholesterol from Wally world a while back I don't know what I was thinking cuz I forgot it smells like relaxer to me.  Blech.  So I used it today to finish it off...added 1/2 c.  honey  1/4 c. olive oil.  Used heating cap and after 3 hours I am going to rinse it out using co-wash.  

TQ


----------



## Jaxhair (Jan 26, 2009)

jbailey said:


> Under dryer with a mix of moisterfuse, honey, evoo, epsom salt and some pantene mixed in becuase it was too watery. DH thinks I'm nuts and my 3 yr DS asked if I was cooking for my hair!





My hubby thinks I'm nuts too, but so be it. I keep telling him he'll be proud of me and my hair someday soon when I unleash it to the world and it looks all awesome and big - and I believe it will!


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 26, 2009)

I texlaxed yesterday after an 8 week stretch. Deep condished with UBH followed by SE Mega Cholesterol Conditioner and Roux Porosity Control.


----------



## Ganjababy (Jan 26, 2009)

Deep conditioned fri with herbal essences HH mask.
Deep conditioned yesterday with Joico moisture


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jan 26, 2009)

Deep condition hair last night with qp drp-11


----------



## JDandBeyond (Jan 26, 2009)

I DCed with Alter Ego Garlic treatment last night for the first time.  I clarified (nexxus aloe rid); shampooed (kenra moisturizing); reconstructor (Aphogee 2 minute); and then applied the Alter Ego.  It smelt surprisingly good!  I can't really describe the fragrance, but it was NOT garlic.  I kept it in for about an hour while I worked out.  My hair felt soft and there was minimal breakage/shedding when I blow dried.  This will stay in rotation until I stop using mega tek.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 26, 2009)

Mandy4610 said:


> I miss DC so much after having a break for the last two weeks. I am still not ready, I will be rocking a braid out for the week (hopefully)
> 
> I will DC long and hard the moment I get a chance to.


 
Girl Mandy I saw that cute braid out you're talking about and I loved it. You are really rockin' that look honey.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 26, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> I texlaxed yesterday after an 8 week stretch. Deep condished with UBH followed by SE Mega Cholesterol Conditioner and Roux Porosity Control.


 
Woo hoo, another texlaxer to grow strong healthy hair with me.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 26, 2009)

JDandBeyond said:


> I DCed with Alter Ego Garlic treatment last night for the first time. I clarified (nexxus aloe rid); shampooed (kenra moisturizing); reconstructor (Aphogee 2 minute); *and then applied the Alter Ego. It smelt surprisingly good!* I can't really describe the fragrance, but it was NOT garlic. I kept it in for about an hour while I worked out. *My hair felt soft and there was minimal breakage/shedding when I blow dried. This will stay in rotation until I stop using mega tek*.


 
I agree. I feel the same way about AE garlic treatment. Love the smell and how my hair responds to it but I will only be using it as long as I'm using OCT/MT. I like to make my own garlic oil concoction. It doesn't smell too good but dannnnnng! It works!


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 26, 2009)

pre-pooing now and will deep condition for 1 hour without heat(protein) once I shampoo.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 26, 2009)

Gotta henna tonight then DC w/GVP Conditioning Balm/AOHR mix.


----------



## Romey (Jan 26, 2009)

I dc'd yesterday for an hour with ORS. I airdried to reduce the amount of heat I use this year. Well this morning, when I took down my braid, I looked like a lion. I didn't expect that much puffiness. I am either going to re-wash, and rollerset or flat iron this evening.

I may hold off on the airdry thing until I get beyond APL.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 26, 2009)

Romey said:


> I dc'd yesterday for an hour with ORS. I airdried to reduce the amount of heat I use this year. Well this morning, when I took down my braid, I looked like a lion. I didn't expect that much puffiness. I am either going to re-wash, and rollerset or flat iron this evening.
> 
> I may hold off on the airdry thing until I get beyond APL.


 
Girl Romey, my hair is so fine, I live for this kind of poofy hair days. You are lucky honey.



Eisani said:


> Gotta henna tonight then DC w/GVP Conditioning Balm/AOHR mix.


 
Eisani, I just henna'ed my hair this morning with Jamila henna and already washed it out too with suave cucumber and melon conditioner and Roux 5 in 1 shampoo (sulfate-free). I am now sitting under my dryer with some Mizani Moisturefuse mixed with AO HSR and coconut oil for a couple of hours or so. 

I am going to be attempting Macherieamour's saran wrap technique for the first time today. Wish me luck with that ladies.


----------



## Kysmet (Jan 26, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Sorry, I totally missed the first post. By the way, Ovation is a protein rich conditioner and just wanted to say that you should follow it up with some moisturizing deep conditioner to balance out the protein, okay?
> 
> By the way, welcome to the challenge.



This thread is moving soo fast I can barely keep up 

I hope my hair grows like this lol.  Thanks for the advice.  I did follow up with a moisturizing conditioner.  Now I'm just trying to figure out how to up my conditioning and keep from getting sick in this cold weather.


----------



## Tarae (Jan 26, 2009)

I went to the Dominican salon today and used my GVP Conditioning Balm.  I'm still on the fence with this stuff.  It's not enough slip for my hair at all but my hair still feels decent when I use it.

It might be one of those that I need to mix with something else, just to get rid of it.  Maybe it'll work better when I'm not like 10-11 weeks post.  Don't know.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 26, 2009)

Okay, so I'm sitting here w/henna in my hair and was brainstorming. I  put my condish in a container getting ready for my after henna dc and decided to make a paste to add to it. In my container I have GVP Conditioning Balm, Jessicurl WDT and a bit of AOHR mixed together. In a separate bowl I made a sofrito for hair  that consists of:

1 tbsp Red palm butter 
1 tbsp EVCO
1 tsp shikakai pwdr
2 tsp amla pwdr

I took some  of the paste and stirred it into the condish and added a bit of raw African honey. It looks good! I'll let yall know how my hair turns out, but it sounded yummy to me!! I'm thinking I can add my "sofrito" to any dc if I make a large batch.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 26, 2009)

Okay ladies, I'm updating on my success with henna and my DC today and I'm celebrating with pics tonight. I was trying to copy Macherieamour's saran wrap and there's more than what I'm showing here but here goes a couple of them:-


----------



## PGirl (Jan 26, 2009)

Dc'ing tonight with:

Queen Helene Cholesterol
Megatek
Silk Elements Moisturizing Con
Seven Wonders Miracle Oil

What can I say...I like to mix it up!

After I'm going to airdry to 70% and then use my new Hot air brush by Remington to dry.  I can't wait.  Wish me luck!!!!


----------



## TdotGirl (Jan 26, 2009)

Yesterday, I DC with SitriNillah and castor oil for over an hour no heat. I did a braidout with hairveda products, and my hair is soft. Not crunchy like it used to be!


----------



## TexturedTresses (Jan 26, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies, I'm updating on my success with henna and my DC today and I'm celebrating with pics tonight. I was trying to copy Macherieamour's saran wrap and there's more than what I'm showing here but here goes a couple of them:-


 
dang girl.. your hair looks supa dupa fly.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Jan 26, 2009)

dc'd on dry hair with keracare for color treated hair while working out.  about to shampoo and put in two braids or a bun.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 26, 2009)

sandyrabbit said:


> dang girl.. your hair looks supa dupa fly.


 
Thank you sandyrabbit.


----------



## 25Nona (Jan 26, 2009)

DC'd tonight, switched up my regular routine a bit because my hair has been seeming just so dull.

Pre-pooed my hair by massaging neem & brahmi oil into scalp then applied an oil mix on length of my hair, sat with that for about 4 hours. Shampooed in 3 rinses - 1st wash with Aritha Shampoo Bar, 2nd was with KeraCare Dry Itchy scalp because my scalp has been so itchy and dry and the 3rd wash was with KeraCare Hydrating and Detangling Shampoo.  I DCd with Alter Ego energizing and rebalancing masque on ends and a mix of Giovanni Sleek and Aussie Moist for 1 hour with out heat, then rollerset.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 27, 2009)

Your hair came out pretty, Aggie! It's so black too! I used the Yemeni henna tonight for the first time. It released a LOT of color and my hair is crazy vibrant even while wet so I'm really curious to see the dry results tomorrow. I'm sitting under the dryer dc'ing now and I'm beyond tired. About to jump in the shower to rinse then go to


----------



## Aggie (Jan 27, 2009)

Eisani said:


> *Your hair came out pretty, Aggie!* It's so black too! I used the Yemeni henna tonight for the first time. It released a LOT of color and my hair is crazy vibrant even while wet so I'm really curious to see the dry results tomorrow. I'm sitting under the dryer dc'ing now and I'm beyond tired. About to jump in the shower to rinse then go to


 
Thanks Eisani, I like my hair really black and that's why I love henna and indigo.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 27, 2009)

i cant wait to deep condition my hair again. im not sure if im going to do it tonight or not. im trying to wait a couple more days but i really want to deep condition with my mix of all soft heeavy cream mixed with castor oil and avosoya oil. that was the best deep condition i ever did lol.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Jan 27, 2009)

I am deep conditioning now with Neutrogena deep recovery mask mixed with nexxus humectress, jason's biotin and coconut oil.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 27, 2009)

Anyone have reviews on the mendex treatment.  Just bought some. One member recommended it.  just curious!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 27, 2009)

Aggie your hair looks great! 

I will dc with sitrinillah tonight.  One hr w/o and one hr w/heat


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 27, 2009)

Why didn't I think of this before? I am Dcing with Capilo Suela y Canela and Silk Elements Mega Silk and I put a plastic cap on and then went out side but put my beanie on. Came inside left it on cleaned up, just took it off and of course my bag is pretty warm. I know it makes a lot of sense but usually I just have a plastic bag on for a couple hours if I can't get under the dryer.


----------



## hurricane (Jan 27, 2009)

Don't know if this counts but here I go: Mixed aritha, brahmi and amla with suave humectress. Let it sit for an hour, rinsed, used leave in, and sealed with coconut oil.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 27, 2009)

Just checking in, I did a cowash with Suave Humectant, Aritha, Neem, & Shikakai. Then followed up with dc of NTM,1/2 pack of ORS, ABM spiked with Bhrami, Bhringraj, Amla, & Fenugreek. I let this sit for an hour under a plastic cap. The end result is soft, thick, moist hair with tamed NG. (I'm going on 9 wks. post)


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 28, 2009)

Just checking in...Used my MT last night as a deep condish - rinsing and following up with a combo of AO HSR AND GPB letting it dry in my hair until morning - then rollersetting


----------



## Ganjababy (Jan 28, 2009)

Aggie you and your hair are gorgeous!

Deep conditioned last night with pantene relaxed and natural mixed with molasses


----------



## Eisani (Jan 28, 2009)

DC'd overnight w/12 en 1.


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 28, 2009)

Pre-pooing now and will dc for 1 hour without heat with a protein conditioner after I shampoo.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 28, 2009)

Checking in...
Aggie your hair looks wonderful!
DCing now with LeKair Cholesterol and olive oil.  I heated it for 15 mins and will sit for 45 more w/o the heat.


----------



## cicilypayne (Jan 28, 2009)

Deep Conditioned while exercising for 30 min. using Alter Ego Rebalancing Cream


----------



## lp318lp (Jan 28, 2009)

*UPDATE:
*My DC Schedule so far:
1) Jan. 4 - Avocado and Egg Mix - *1 hour*
2) Jan. 10 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *30 min*
3) Jan. 13 - Tresemme Natural Conditioner - *3 hours* (yup, hours!) 
4) Jan. 19 - Sap Moss Conditioner + EVOO + Mayo - *30 mins*  
5) Jan. 27 - Mayo + EVOO - *30 mins* (wanted to go longer, but...  had to get ready for work... )

Planning on DC'ing again on Saturday...  nothing less than 3 hours!!  

me~


----------



## yodie (Jan 28, 2009)

DC'd last night with Pantene Moisturizing Mask for 40 mins.


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Jan 28, 2009)

Dc'd for an hour with no heat, and scarf wrapped around my head yesterday.  Used silk elements intense moisturising conditioner.

Due to protein overload, I will be focusing on giving my hair maximum moisture for my next few deep conditions, until my hair tells me it no longer needs it


----------



## J Glazin (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey ladies,
Checking in. I dc last night with affirm reconstructive. Rinse it and love the result. Super soft. Next 1/31/2009


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Jan 28, 2009)

Aggie said:


> It is not a good idea to avoid other proteins altogether, in fact, adding a mild reconstructor is a good idea while using MT, especially if your hair is relaxed. I use MT but I also reconstruct my hair with something mild because my hair is texlaxed and I could use the extra protein. I would still use a reconstructor every 2 weeks or so while using the MT to keep my demarcation line strong. Just remember to follow it up with some moisturizing DCing.


 
Thanks, I'll be sure to do this!


----------



## chebaby (Jan 28, 2009)

ok i cant take it any longer. i didnt want to wash my hair because it feels so good and it looks so black(been using vatika oil almost daily) but its starting to look greasy.


so when i get home i will do a pre poo with sitrinilla mixed with vatika frosting for 30 minutes to an hour, then oil rinse with vatika oil for 1-3 minutes. then i will wash my hair with WEN fig. then do joico k pak reconstructor for five minutes. then i will deep condition with a mix of all soft heavy cream mixed with jbco and avosoya oil for 30-45 minutes with heat. then i will throw in my leave ins and heat protectant and blow dry and flat iron. i cant wait. then im going to oil my hair lightly with a few drops of vatika oil.


ETA: that vatika oil works fast as far as restoring the hair. i have been doing oil rinses with it for about 3 weekd and using it at night as a sealant and my hair is sooooooo dark and shiny and it feels much thicker and softer. for those of you who have not tried it you need to do that. its cheap but worth so much more.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 28, 2009)

I did an all-day DC today with AO White Camellia without heat. It's still on my hair and I think i will be sleeping with it on my hair tonight as well because of the henna treatment I did on Monday. The White Camellia is really really nice - I love it. DANG!!! Another staple added to my already big stash.


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 28, 2009)

I DC'd with the last of my Shescentit Banana Brulee topped off with GVP Matrix Conditioning Balm. Hair is feeling great.


----------



## JDandBeyond (Jan 28, 2009)

DCing with AO Honeysuckle Rose as we speak.  First time using it and excited to see results! Working out with it in and will report tomorrow if its a thumbs up or down.


----------



## s1b000 (Jan 28, 2009)

Did my DC today with a mix of Davine's Nounou and Alter Ego Garlic using heat and "steam" for 40 minutes.


----------



## JDandBeyond (Jan 29, 2009)

JDandBeyond said:


> DCing with AO Honeysuckle Rose as we speak. First time using it and excited to see results! Working out with it in and will report tomorrow if its a thumbs up or down.


 
*Update: *That AO Honeysuckle Rose is the TRUTH!  I hate yall for making products sound so good til I have to run out and buy them and fall in love with YET another product!  I kept it in for about 2 hours (random time), washed it out and did my very first EVER braid out....and it was a success!  I am only 2 1/2 weeks post relaxer so the roots are nice and tame and the ends are curly. I never knew my hair could even do that!  I took a pic on my cell.  It is not that great but will upload to my fotki tonight.  I never thought I could live without blow drying my hair (i've been doing that twice a week since starting this challenge) but now I have renewed hope and endless possibilities!


----------



## RavenMaven (Jan 29, 2009)

I am using Lustrasilk Olive Oil Conditioner.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 29, 2009)

i actually ended up doing a hot oil treatment with vatika oil last night and hated it. i love vatika oil but my hair just does not like hot oil treatments. but it still turned out good because i deep conditioned really well.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 29, 2009)

JDandBeyond said:


> *Update: That AO Honeysuckle Rose is the TRUTH! I hate yall for making products sound so good til I have to run out and buy them and fall in love with YET another product!* I kept it in for about 2 hours (random time), washed it out and did my very first EVER braid out....and it was a success! I am only 2 1/2 weeks post relaxer so the roots are nice and tame and the ends are curly. I never knew my hair could even do that! I took a pic on my cell. It is not that great but will upload to my fotki tonight. I never thought I could live without blow drying my hair (i've been doing that twice a week since starting this challenge) but now I have renewed hope and endless possibilities!


 
Well you know what JDoke:, the AO HSR is really really nice and thick and leaves the hair super soft and silky but dannnnnnngg, I think you'll like the AO White camellia Conditioner as well:eyebrows2. It is perfect as an over night conditioner or a DC on dry hair. I mean it was just totolly yummy on my hair after my henna treatment, I mean just downright delicious and it doesn't appear to have any proteins in it which incidently was perfect as an after henna treatment.


----------



## JDandBeyond (Jan 29, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Well you know what JDoke:, the AO HSR is really really nice and thick and leaves the hair super soft and silky but dannnnnnngg, *I think you'll like the AO White camellia Conditioner as well:eyebrows2. *It is perfect as an over night conditioner or a DC on dry hair. I mean it was just totolly yummy on my hair after my henna treatment, I mean just downright delicious and it doesn't appear to have any proteins in it which incidently was perfect as an after henna treatment.


 
Ya see...always starting trouble! lol I'm also probably gonna be PMing you about henna I think I'm ready to take the plunge!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 29, 2009)

JDandBeyond said:


> ! lol I'm also probably gonna be PMing you about henna I think I'm ready to take the plunge!



 , Yeah I know but dang you know I gatta share my joy with everyone I know! Anyhoo sweetie, I would recommend that you check out my henna treatment in my fotki and if you still have some more questions after that, I will be glad to answer any questions you might have. Also start checking out all those threads on henna too, you won't regret it. A very special place to start is to first check out www.hennaforhair.com and download their free e-book on henna right from the site, good stuff. I 've used it a few times so I'll help where it gets a little confusing for you. I still believe that no matter what, you should always have some info on it before commencing using it.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jan 29, 2009)

I got my new Pibbs yesterday!
I am scheduled for a trim tomorrow. 
But you know I am going to DC tonight.
I can't wait.


----------



## naturalness (Jan 29, 2009)

I am loving this challenge!!  I deep conditioned yesterday with ORS Mayonnaise with heat for 1 hour.  I then followed up with Herbal Essences Hello Hydration-I left that in for 10 minutes.  I have never had any issues with my hair but since starting the challenge my hair is so much nicer.  Thanks again Aggie for this wonderful challenge.


----------



## lennet93 (Jan 29, 2009)

Just checking in...I'm DC'ing now with silicon mix with heat for 30 min


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 29, 2009)

DC'd today with SE Mega Cholesterol Conditioning Treatment with heat for 30 minutes.


----------



## yellow08 (Jan 29, 2009)

Yesterday, I went for the hard core protein (Aphogee) and after that I DC'ed w/AO HSR for 45 mintues!!!


----------



## *Muffin* (Jan 29, 2009)

Weekly Check-in

Tuesday: Washed hair with Sulfate-free shampoo, conditioned with Giovanni SAS, and DC'd with AO HSR, then did lemon juice rinse for added shine.

Thursday: Used applied red clay mask to my hair for about thirty minutes, then shampooed and conditioned as usual. Then I DC'd with AO HSR and did lemon rinse.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 30, 2009)

I have been lazy since I took my cornrows out
Every time I plan to DC something comes up or I am just too darn tired.

Any way I did an overnight DC on monday.

I try another one tomorrow.


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 30, 2009)

i know i havent  updated since i joined but Tuesday night i DCed overnight with a mix of AOHSR, nexxus humectress,M&T condish, lustrasilk mango and olive oil...
Last night(Thusrday)  I DCed overnight with a mix of mahabrangaj + brahmi oil applied to scalp (my hair is is cornrows) and Aveda's curessence (loveeeeeeeee the scent)


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 30, 2009)

how many times a week are we supposed to DC?


----------



## bluwatersoul (Jan 30, 2009)

*DC'ed yesterday with ORS honey and coconut oil on dry hair - about an hour w/o heat and 20 minutes with. Rinsed with WEN fig, moisturized and let ai rdry overnight. My braids were light *** clouds and soft soft soft*


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 30, 2009)

dc now with DT equilibrium moisture balance conditioner for 1 hour.


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 30, 2009)

scarcity21 said:


> how many times a week are we supposed to DC?




Hi there,

IIRC, it's two however if your hair is braided it's one....someone correct me if I am wrong.

hths,
tishee


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 30, 2009)

Tried Nutrine Garlic Condish last night.  Not really sold on it but wanted to give it a try. Will use up the bottle but will most likely purchase Alter Ego Garlic soon.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 30, 2009)

scarcity21 said:


> how many times a week are we supposed to DC?


 


tishee said:


> Hi there,
> 
> *IIRC, it's two however if your hair is braided it's one....someone correct me if I am wrong.*
> 
> ...


 
, this is correct.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 30, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Tried Nutrine Garlic Condish last night. Not really sold on it but wanted to give it a try. Will use up the bottle but will most likely purchase Alter Ego Garlic soon.


 
I use the Nutrine Garlic conditioner as well but I only use it now as a co-wash conditioner. In fact, I co-washed with it this morning and it was wonderful that way.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Jan 30, 2009)

I've been using my megatek faithfully since Saturday and I like it so far. But it's caused me to cowash more often because of the white residue on my scalp. I usually do my poo/dc routine on Saturday but I'm doing it tonight because I want to wear a braidout tomorrow. So I am washing with suave clarifying then using aphogee two minute reconstructor. Then I will DC with a mix of nexxus numectress, NTM deep recovery mask and coconut oil. Then use my moisturizer (aloe vera, glycerin, NTM leave-in and water) and braid it up. Should be a long night! Btw, tomorrow makes 4 weeks post.... 4 more to go!


----------



## mahogany_horizons (Jan 30, 2009)

Deep conditioning with silk elements moisturizing treatment as I type.  Plan to DC for an hour, rinse out and bun.  Depending on my hair needs, on Tuesday, I will be DCing with wiht the moisturizing treatment and the cholestorol.  I'm not putting that mayo (silk elements) in my hair again.  She and I have issues.


----------



## ayoung (Jan 30, 2009)

Moisture DC 1 hour w/o heat


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jan 30, 2009)

dc for 30 minute with qp drp11 mixed with catwalk oatmeal and hoeny


----------



## myronnie (Jan 30, 2009)

Dcing with GVP Condititoning Balm mixed with Aussie Moist, castor oil, avocacdo oil, camellia seed oil, honey, and mango butter on dry hair.
Then gonna shampoo with GVP Extra Gentle and do a quickie conditioner with VO5 FMF.


----------



## TeaKyoo (Jan 30, 2009)

Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner mixed with EVOO.  Heat cap 1 hour and left in over night.  Rinse, then co-wash.  Then add Silk Elements Moisturizing Tx as a leave in.  Doing good even with not posting...I am DC every week and I am quite proud of myself.

TQ


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 30, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I use the Nutrine Garlic conditioner as well but I only use it now as a co-wash conditioner. In fact, I co-washed with it this morning and it was wonderful that way.


 
Thanks, great idea.  I can use the Nutrine as the co wash and Alter Ego as the deep condish.


----------



## hairsothick (Jan 30, 2009)

Gonna prepoo tonight with my special conditioner mix, shampoo, then DC with Aphogee 2 min., followed by Humecto.


----------



## Julyllove (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm gonna DC tomorrow with Freeman's Mango Papaya conditioner. Not sure how long I want to leave it in yet.


----------



## tgrowe (Jan 31, 2009)

TeaKyoo said:


> Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner mixed with EVOO. Heat cap 1 hour and left in over night. Rinse, then co-wash. *Then add Silk Elements Moisturizing Tx as a leave in.* Doing good even with not posting...I am DC every week and I am quite proud of myself.
> 
> TQ


 Hey Tea, I use SE Moisturizing Tx as well. Don't you just lurve that stuff? It's my fav. I have never left it in though. Are you having good results leaving it in? How does it make your hair feel afterwards? May have to try it.


----------



## natstar (Jan 31, 2009)

Hennaed my hair overnight then DC with Jessicurl Weekly Deep Treatment.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 31, 2009)

Will be doing a protein tx (condish,egg,wheat protein,oil) followed by dc with sitirnillah


----------



## summergirl08 (Jan 31, 2009)

I haven't updated in awhile but I'm still up on this challenge.
Right now I am DC with Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus. I *love* this stuff, it makes my hair soooo soft & silky.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 31, 2009)

This morning I did an ayurveda co-wash with brahmi, kalpi tone and bhringraj powders all mixed in with my fenugreek tea rinse as a base, I added some Lustrasilk Shea Butter with Mango to it and applied to my pre-oiled hair for about 30 minutes, washed out with some Suave cheapie conditioner.

I am now DCing with a mixture of Alter Ego Garlic Oil Treatment, Biolage fortetherapie conditioner and Biolage Cera-repair treatment for an even protein/moisture balance. It's been 2 hours without heat and I have about 30  minutes left that I'll finish off with heat, then I'll wash it out.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 31, 2009)

TeaKyoo said:


> Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner mixed with EVOO. Heat cap 1 hour and left in over night. Rinse, then co-wash. Then add Silk Elements Moisturizing Tx as a leave in. Doing good even with not posting...I am DC every week and I am quite proud of myself.
> 
> TQ


I'm proud of you too TeaKyoo. Keep it up!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 31, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Thanks, great idea. I can use the Nutrine as the co wash and Alter Ego as the deep condish.


 
Great minds think alike Shay, I did the same thing today.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 31, 2009)

summergirl08 said:


> I haven't updated in awhile but I'm still up on this challenge.
> Right now I am DC with Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus. I *love* this stuff, it makes my hair soooo soft & silky.


 
Great to hear about your update summergirl08. I see it's still going great for you.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jan 31, 2009)

DC'd at the hairstylist yesterday. I forgot the name of the product. I felt good after the process. She then managed to PMO when she did not put any moisturizing products on my hair after I came from under the dryer. First time and last time visiting that stylist. I came home an added moisture but I should have gotten that before my hair was finished.


----------



## newflowers (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm really glad to be part of this challenge. I like that the thread keeps being bumped to the top. If I think I'm too busy or if I'm too lazy, it's a reminder that I need to take care of hair business too. I can say that I have used all of the odds and ends of various conditioners I have or purchased and had hanging around in the cupboard. I decided I would use everything before I purchased anything else - and I really did - that's so amazing. 

To treat myself and my hair, I tried the Alterna 10 and deep conditioned with it last night for an hour. This is amazing stuff. I wrote a review (http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=333455) if anyone is interested. My hair is happy, and I would really like to say thank you to Aggie for starting this challenge and for the participating ladies whose posts keep me on track.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 31, 2009)

PuffyBrown said:


> DC'd at the hairstylist yesterday. I forgot the name of the product. I felt good after the process. She then managed to PMO when she did not put any moisturizing products on my hair after I came from under the dryer. First time and last time visiting that stylist. I came home an added moisture but I should have gotten that before my hair was finished.


Girl PB your hair in your siggy is groooooooooooowing!!!! Lookin' good girl. That's what I like to see, healthy growing hair.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 31, 2009)

newflowers said:


> I'm really glad to be part of this challenge. I like that the thread keeps being bumped to the top. If I think I'm too busy or if I'm too lazy, it's a reminder that I need to take care of hair business too. I can say that I have used all of the odds and ends of various conditioners I have or purchased and had hanging around in the cupboard. I decided I would use everything before I purchased anything else - and I really did - that's so amazing.
> 
> To treat myself and my hair, I tried the Alterna 10 and deep conditioned with it last night for an hour. This is amazing stuff. I wrote a review (http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=333455) if anyone is interested. My hair is happy, *and I would really like to say thank you to Aggie for starting this challenge and for the participating ladies whose posts keep me on track*.


 
You are so quite welcomed newflowers. Thank you too for showing your appreciation. Thanks to all the ladies that are posting their progress and results in a timely fashion. You are helping all of us with this challenge.


----------



## lovetolearn2828 (Jan 31, 2009)

hurricane said:


> Lady Aggie sign me up.


 

What is that? And where can I get some cuz you hair looks long?


----------



## Healthb4Length (Jan 31, 2009)

Shampooed today with ABBA moist, followed up with AO White Camellia conditioner under dryer for 20 minutes then let sit on my hair for 1 hour. When I rinsed my hair was so soft, I felt that since my last wash I used alot of of cones (Sabino) my hair felt silky still but I didn't want or need any buildup. My hair is doing ok, AO conditioners are so moisturizing!


----------



## Romey (Jan 31, 2009)

Aggie, I will attempt to appreciate the blessings of puffy hair while secretly wishing for a slightly  dense hair type. It is true, at least in my case, that we are never satisfied with who we are or what we have. It's always nice to regain focus after hearing another's perpective.

Oh yeah, I dc'd again with old faithful (ORS Replenishing Pak).


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jan 31, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Girl PB your hair in your siggy is groooooooooooowing!!!! Lookin' good girl. That's what I like to see, healthy growing hair.


 
Thanks Aggie!:blowkiss:


----------



## healthyhair2 (Jan 31, 2009)

Deep conditioned today with Sizta 2 Sizta Deep Conditioner. I shampooed with Paul Mitchell
Tea Tree Special Shampoo. I gave myself a pre shampoo treatment with Candy C's overnight treatment with amla. I  use my heatcap for 35-45 mins. with each deep conditioning treatment. My hair is doing pretty well since I am sealing in the moisture as well.


----------



## ayoung (Jan 31, 2009)

Moisture DC 15 min w/ heat


----------



## Patricia (Feb 1, 2009)

I deep conditioned with mendex hair treatment and followed up with joico kpak.  I'm happy with the results


----------



## Aggie (Feb 1, 2009)

Romey said:


> *Aggie, I will attempt to appreciate the blessings of puffy hair while secretly wishing for a slightly dense hair type.* It is true, at least in my case, that we are never satisfied with who we are or what we have. It's always nice to regain focus after hearing another's perpective.
> 
> Oh yeah, I dc'd again with old faithful (ORS Replenishing Pak).


Now see....that's what I'm talkin' about.



PuffyBrown said:


> Thanks Aggie!:blowkiss:


 
You're welcomed PuffyBrown


----------



## spacetygrss (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm sitting under the dryer right now with ORS Replenishing Conditioner.


----------



## naturalness (Feb 1, 2009)

I dc'd overnight with Miss Jessies Rapid Recovery Treatment overnight.  I mixed the the dc with olive oil, coconut oil and honey-this made it a thinner consistency because this dc is VERY thick.  I put an extra coating of dc to the ends of my hair.  My hair came out very nice and moisturized.


----------



## aymone (Feb 1, 2009)

I would also like to join this challenge. I am very late but I have been DCing anyways


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 1, 2009)

Yesterday I pre-poo'd with coconut oil (Hairveda) for a few hours. After I rinsed that out, I mixed AO Honeysuckle Rose with coconut oil, jojoba oil, castor oil, sweet almond, aloe vera juice, grapeseed oil... And God knows what else I grabbed. I DC'd for about 15 minutes because it was getting late. I rinsed and added whipped cream to my hair, rollerset and air-dried overnight. In the AM I flatironed and my hair feels great.


----------



## anewday (Feb 2, 2009)

lwilliams1922 said:


> my great discovery:
> I took it in the room with the one year old.  I turned it on and remembered it's white noise.  She fell asleep in THREE mins!   AND I got 30 mins of heat for my DC!



How cute  I have a 6 month old and a 3 yr old. so I know how you feel. I make my time for myself in the morning or when everyone is in bed.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 2, 2009)

_*Sunday, 2/1 - deep conditioned on dry hair [Protein - Joico mix/Kiehl's Intensive Repair Deep Conditioning Pak/Grapeseed/Macadamia Oil]

pood with CON/Amala 

followed up with moisturizing conditioners [Moist 24/7 and Joico Hydrator]

moisturized/detangled with Kids Organic Shea Butter Moisturizer followed up with Green Tea Butter

Strong, yet soft.  Very pleased.*_


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 2, 2009)

dc now for 1 hour without heat.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 2, 2009)

aymone said:


> I would also like to join this challenge. I am very late but I have been DCing anyways


 
Better late than never - welcome to the challenge aymone. I will add you in now.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Feb 2, 2009)

I washed and DC since it is winter my hair is not feeling ORS REP. PAK only in the hot and humid months so for the fall and winter I use Aussie Deep Condtioner with Aloe. I let it sit on my hair for only 15-20 mins. Not not my ORS which I let sit for at least 2 hours.

Then I braided my hair in 2 sections and air dried.


----------



## J Glazin (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey Ladies
On saturday I did a hot oil treatment with hemp oil, avocado oil, and coconut oil. I left it on for about 4 hours. Rinsed with warm water and then applied my conditioner.  My hair came out great.  I love the deep conditioning.  Its quick!! 

On the other hand, I have noticed that the back of my hair is breaking, im not to sure of the reasoning. I make sure i moisturize with aveeda  every night and day and apply olive oil and jojoba oil on my scalp about 2x a week.I am not sure what I am doing wrong.  Maybe I need more protein in the back. hmmm....Dont know whats going on but I was love some help.

Next conditioner wash 2/3/2009


----------



## Aggie (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm sitting under my dryer right now with some Nioxin Reconstructive Mask on my hair - this thing is really tingling my scalp in a good way. I'll be DCing with some Biolage Conditioning balm I think, I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 2, 2009)

J Glazin said:


> Hey Ladies
> On saturday I did a hot oil treatment with hemp oil, avocado oil, and coconut oil. I left it on for about 4 hours. Rinsed with warm water and then applied my conditioner. My hair came out great. I love the deep conditioning. Its quick!!
> 
> On the other hand, *I have noticed that the back of my hair is breaking, im not to sure of the reasoning.* I make sure i moisturize with aveeda every night and day and apply olive oil and jojoba oil on my scalp about 2x a week.I am not sure what I am doing wrong. Maybe I need more protein in the back. hmmm....Dont know whats going on but I was love some help.
> ...


 
Hmmm, this could be caused by so many things. Are you bunning your hair too tight or too much in one spot? Do you use any protein on your hair at all? Are you under or over-processing  your hair in that area? Are you using instant weaves with comb in them daily? Perhaps you sleep on your back every night or your satin cap comes off during the night while you sleep if you wear one?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 2, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I'm sitting under my dryer right now with some Nioxin Reconstructive Mask on my hair - this thing is really tingling my scalp in a good way. I'll be DCing with some Biolage Conditioning Balm I think, I haven't decided yet.


 
ETA: Okay I decided to DC with Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner on my relaxed ends and with Bioage CB on my texlaxed roots. I liked how this felt so I'll continue doing this.


----------



## scarcity21 (Feb 2, 2009)

tishee said:


> Hi there,
> 
> IIRC, it's two however if your hair is braided it's one....someone correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> ...


 


Aggie said:


> , this is correct.


 

Thanks ladies


----------



## J Glazin (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi


----------



## J Glazin (Feb 2, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Hmmm, this could be caused by so many things. Are you bunning your hair too tight or too much in one spot? Do you use any protein on your hair at all? Are you under or over-processing your hair in that area? Are you using instant weaves with comb in them daily? Perhaps you sleep on your back every night or your satin cap comes off during the night while you sleep if you wear one?


 
Hi thanks for replying,

I recently cut my hair in Dec because of this problem. By hair was doing well except for the back. I cut it pretty short but in a cute style. I did this to start over. But I am running through the same problem again. I do not bun because its a little difficult to put it into a bun. I try to protein once a week so I wouldnt over do it. At night I wear a satin bonnet. I am soo confuse. Im wondering do I use the right oil for my scalp. Maybe I need to switch up. I am currently using olive oil and jojoba oil on my scalp. I was thinking about switching to coconut oil or avocado oil.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 2, 2009)

J Glazin said:


> Hi thanks for replying,
> 
> I recently cut my hair in Dec because of this problem. By hair was doing well except for the back. I cut it pretty short but in a cute style. I did this to start over. But I am running through the same problem again. I do not bun because its a little difficult to put it into a bun. I try to protein once a week so I wouldnt over do it. At night I wear a satin bonnet. I am soo confuse. Im wondering do I use the right oil for my scalp. Maybe I need to switch up. I am currently using olive oil and jojoba oil on my scalp. I was thinking about switching to coconut oil or avocado oil.


 
Have you considered not oiling your scalp for a while and see happens after that? I only oil my scalp if I am using henna (which is only once every 8-12 weeks or so) or ayurveda powders on it to counteract their drying effects or when I pre-poo.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 2, 2009)

scarcity21 said:


> Thanks ladies


 
You're welcomed scarcity21.


----------



## silentdove13 (Feb 2, 2009)

I have so missed being here.  Just back from Haiti and I did manage t get in one dc last week.

I am doing an ors repl. pack right now.


----------



## Ganjababy (Feb 2, 2009)

Yesterday I washed with ayurvedic powders and tried a new deep moisturising conditioner I never heard of that was on sale at Sally's. It was crap. Left my hair dry


----------



## joytimes10 (Feb 2, 2009)

Checking in_..(hangs head in shame)_ DC yesterday w/ Pantene Nourish Noir hair mask added honey, EVOO, and Menthi Setvia (sp) Tea. This is my 1st DC in about 2 weeks.  I'll step it up....


----------



## naturalgurl (Feb 2, 2009)

Can I be in this with my natural stuff? I don't use any of the conditioners used here. This is what I'll be using if I qualify...

Olive oil/honey for moisturizing
Coconut milk/honey for moisturzing with light protein
Egg whites/yogurt for protein


----------



## Chameleonchick (Feb 2, 2009)

evsbaby said:


> Yesterday I washed with ayurvedic powders and tried a new deep moisturising conditioner I never heard of that was on sale at Sally's. It was crap. Left my hair dry


 

What was this crappy condish so we know to beware?


----------



## hurricane (Feb 2, 2009)

Okay, last night i mixed some aubreys honeysuckle rose with 1 tsp of brahmi and 1 tsp. of amla powder. Let it sit for 2 hours no heat. moisturized with Cantu shea butter and sealed with coconut oil. My caucasian co-worker asked if I got my hair straighten. The coconut oil left a wonder shine.

Not really feeling the honeysuckle rose with the powder mix. May try again. I usually use suave humectress.


----------



## lennet93 (Feb 2, 2009)

DC'ed yesterday with GVP conditioning balm for 30 minutes with heat and 1 hour without heat.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 2, 2009)

Today I decided to actually wash my hair with poo, since I hadn't done so in about 2 months. I washed with Joico K-pak, then followed up with a dc of Joico K-pak, Cholesterol, & Jason's natural Biotin cond. Infused with my Ayurvedic powders. Let me just say I think I'm getting to the point where my hair hates regular poo. When I finally rinsed after about 2 hours, it felt NOTHING like when I use my powders to washerplexed It's one of those things, as long as I didn't have anything to compare the poo to, it didn't make a difference, but now that I know..... I don't ever want to go back Even though I'm 9 wks. post, I still have soft moist hair when I'm done with my treatments. It's like the poo stripped all of my hard work away.... I have had the same result twice before when I tried to go back to poo.


----------



## tgrowe (Feb 2, 2009)

Pre-pooed with Pantene R&N Deep Condish Mask mixed with melted shea butter, coconut oil, olive oil, and honey (my hot oil treatment as well). After poo, I DC with SE Mega Cholesterol without heat for 45 minutes.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 2, 2009)

joytimes10 said:


> *Checking in*_*..(hangs head in shame*)_ DC yesterday w/ Pantene Nourish Noir hair mask added honey, EVOO, and Menthi Setvia (sp) Tea. This is my 1st DC in about 2 weeks. I'll step it up....


 
, you should be very ashamed of yourself joytimes10, I mean 2 weeks, that's just a downright shame. But it's good that you're back on track and decided to step it up a bit. Good luck.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 2, 2009)

silentdove13 said:


> I have so missed being here. Just back from Haiti and I did manage t get in one dc last week.
> 
> I am doing an ors repl. pack right now.


Welcome back silentdove13. 



evsbaby said:


> Yesterday I washed with ayurvedic powders and tried a new deep moisturising conditioner I never heard of that was on sale at Sally's. It was crap. Left my hair dry


Sorry this happened to you evsbaby. I trust you have another DC you can use to correct this mishap?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 2, 2009)

naturalgurl said:


> Can I be in this with my natural stuff? I don't use any of the conditioners used here. This is what I'll be using if I qualify...
> 
> Olive oil/honey for moisturizing
> Coconut milk/honey for moisturzing with light protein
> Egg whites/yogurt for protein


 
Girl you know you're in. These are at home treatments that are also acceptable for the challenge. I welcome all natural, organic, commercial, kitchen products, etc, as long as they make a difference in the health of your hair, they qualify.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 2, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Today I decided to actually wash my hair with poo, since I hadn't done so in about 2 months. I washed with Joico K-pak, then followed up with a dc of Joico K-pak, Cholesterol, & Jason's natural Biotin cond. Infused with my Ayurvedic powders. Let me just say I think I'm getting to the point where my hair hates regular poo. When I finally rinsed after about 2 hours, it felt NOTHING like when I use my powders to washerplexed It's one of those things, as long as I didn't have anything to compare the poo to, it didn't make a difference, but now that I know..... I don't ever want to go back Even though I'm almost 9 wks. post, I still have soft moist hair when I'm done with my treatments. It's like the poo stripped all of my hard work away.... I have had the same result twice before when I tried to go back to poo.


 
Uhmmm you, yeah youoke:, I feel your pain, really I do and I want desperately to relieve you of it, so how 'bout you mail dem poos over here ta me, eh? It could save you from a lotttttttttttttaa future pain and frustration you know! Let me have your pain, PLEEEEEEEEEEEEASSSEE!!! You can pm me and lemme know, okay?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 2, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> Pre-pooed with Pantene R&N Deep Condish Mask mixed with melted shea butter, coconut oil, olive oil, and honey (my hot oil treatment as well). After poo, I DC with SE Mega Cholesterol without heat for 45 minutes.


 
tgrowe, you had a great moisture day today, it seems.


----------



## tgrowe (Feb 2, 2009)

Aggie said:


> tgrowe, you had a great moisture day today, it seems.


Yes Aggie and my hair felt great!!! I actually posted what I did in the Protein is my friend thread. My hair felt so much better when I was finished. Hadn't been moisturizing like I should have been after my protein tx's and my hair was breaking and shedding. So hopefully I fixed it.


----------



## chebaby (Feb 2, 2009)

tonight i am going to pre poo with coconut milk mixed with castor oil and honey and then deep conditioner with silk elements mixed with coconut and castor oil.


----------



## lp318lp (Feb 2, 2009)

*UPDATE:*
My DC Schedule so far:
1) Jan. 4 - Avocado and Egg Mix - *1 hour*
2) Jan. 10 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *30 min*
3) Jan. 13 - Tresemme Natural Conditioner - *3 hours* (yup, hours!) 
4) Jan. 19 - Sap Moss Conditioner + EVOO + Mayo - *30 mins*  
5) Jan. 27 - Mayo + EVOO - *30 mins* (wanted to go longer, but... had to get ready for work... )
6) Jan. 30 - Coconut Milk + EVOO + Tresemme Natural Conditioner - *3 hours.  *Usually, I'm all hyped about my next move, but now I'm a little erplexed. Although, my hair initially responded well to treatment, my scalp began itching something crazy...  Not sure what I might have done to it, during the week, to cause such a crazy reaction. Gonna stick with the basics for a while... 

Planning on DC'ing again with my Aveda Sap Moss.  My hair LOVES this stuff! 

me~


----------



## Aggie (Feb 2, 2009)

tgrowe said:


> Yes Aggie and my hair felt great!!! I actually posted what I did in the Protein is my friend thread. My hair felt so much better when I was finished. Hadn't been moisturizing like I should have been after my protein tx's and my hair was breaking and shedding. So hopefully I fixed it.


 
Yes girl tgrowe, moisture is our friend too and I think that many of the ladies that have joined the Protein is my friend challenge will need to start using more moisture or the "hurr" will rebel and it won't be pretty. I sure hope the others haven't forgotten to moisturize and DC. 

I went almost 2 weeks without protein because of my henna treatment. My hair throws tantrums when I don't give her what she needs so I try not to take risks with her. I watch my hair very closely, consistently checking how much stretch or lack thereof is in it.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Feb 2, 2009)

I washed my hair with chemistry poo (sulfate free) and deep conditioned with a mix of NTM deep recovery mask, coconut oil, aloe vera and a little mega tek. I then applied some NTM silk touch leave in and coconut oil. My hair is now braided up for my braidout tomorrow.


----------



## FunJoy! (Feb 2, 2009)

I just bought a 60 ounce jar of SILICON MIX!!! Can't wait to get it, I also bought a heating cap....mmmm my hair is going to eat well!!! YUM!


----------



## TdotGirl (Feb 2, 2009)

I just finished DCing with SitriNillah & Castor oil for an hour with heat.

Yay for this thread. I've been consistent with this so far and I plan to keep going. Thanks Aggie.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 2, 2009)

lp318lp said:


> *UPDATE:*
> My DC Schedule so far:
> 1) Jan. 4 - Avocado and Egg Mix - *1 hour*
> 2) Jan. 10 - Sap Moss Conditioner - *30 min*
> ...


 
Wow you have quite a schedule going on here lp. I used to do this too but  my hair said mama, don't do that to me. Now I just wait for wash day, do my moisture/protein checks, and give it what I feel it needs then. Everyone is different I suppose.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Feb 2, 2009)

check in:

DC last night with Elucence Moisture Balance


----------



## Aggie (Feb 2, 2009)

Controversial*Diva said:


> I just bought a 60 ounce jar of SILICON MIX!!! Can't wait to get it, I also bought a heating cap....mmmm my hair is going to eat well!!! YUM!


 
I'm very glad to see that you haven't given up on your hair CD, and a new 60 oz jar of silicon mix and a heating cap are proofs of that. Happy growing girl.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 2, 2009)

TdotGirl said:


> I just finished DCing with SitriNillah & Castor oil for an hour with heat.
> 
> Yay for this thread. I've been consistent with this so far and I plan to keep going. Thanks Aggie.


 
I'm glad to know it's working out for you and you're welcomed.


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 2, 2009)

Where can I buy Silicon mix???


----------



## Aggie (Feb 2, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Where can I buy Silicon mix???


 
Try here FL http://www.bluebeez.com/search_result.php

Try here too http://www.roundbrushhair.com/index.asp?PageAction=PRODSEARCH&txtSearch=silicon+mix&Page=1


----------



## flowinlocks (Feb 2, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Try here FL http://www.bluebeez.com/search_result.php
> 
> Try here too http://www.roundbrushhair.com/index.asp?PageAction=PRODSEARCH&txtSearch=silicon+mix&Page=1


 

Thanks Aggie, I just remembered I thanked someone the other day for posting A site. Have you ever used it???


----------



## Aggie (Feb 3, 2009)

flowinlocks said:


> Thanks Aggie, I just remembered I thanked someone the other day for posting A site. Have you ever used it???


 
No I haven't used that one and surpringly never got that strong desire to buy it, dunno why. I did use Miss Keys 10 in 1 about a year ago but my hair didn't like it so my sis and her 2 daughters finished it off. They don't really pay attention to how their hair feels when they wash it, but I do.


----------



## anewday (Feb 3, 2009)

I am seeing major improvements in my hair


----------



## FunJoy! (Feb 3, 2009)

Aggie said:


> I'm very glad to see that you haven't given up on your hair CD, and a new 60 oz jar of silicon mix and a heating cap are proofs of that. Happy growing girl.




Yeah...I was so close to giving up, But I re-evaluated my regimen and my hair can't take too much manipulation, It's VERY THICK.....I love this challenge Every time I see it i do a DC....I WILL NOT GIVE UP


----------



## Aggie (Feb 3, 2009)

anewday said:


> I am seeing major improvements in my hair


 


Controversial*Diva said:


> Yeah...I was so close to giving up, But I re-evaluated my regimen and my hair can't take too much manipulation, It's VERY THICK.....I love this challenge Every time I see it i do a DC....I WILL NOT GIVE UP


 
This is all wonderful news, keep up the good work ladies.


----------



## lp318lp (Feb 3, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Wow you have quite a schedule going on here lp. I used to do this too but my hair said mama, don't do that to me. Now I just wait for wash day, do my moisture/protein checks, and give it what I feel it needs then. Everyone is different I suppose.


 
I think my hair and your hair are sisters, because...  Oooh Wee!!  She don't like some of what I'm doing no way!  I'm just gonna nurture back to good health.

me~


----------



## msdeevee (Feb 3, 2009)

Can I join in at this late date.

I think this may be the one thing that I'm sleeping on. I usually get tired of my hair and I usually skip the DC step. I co-wash and use leave-ins and even though my regi has gotten better I'm seeing a setback with my hair.

My hair should be much longer than it is and my ends are dry as dead leaves even with sealing with coconut oil and castor oil.

I'll be using a mix of things until I find what really gives me the moisture I need.

Such as: hot oil treatments, Aveda Damage remedy, ORS, Mizani and so on.


----------



## yodie (Feb 3, 2009)

I dc'd today with a mixture of WEN Fig and Olive Oil.  My hair always feels great after I DC with Olive Oil.

Using OCT/MT made my hair verrrrry dry, but DCing twice a week has really helped.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Feb 3, 2009)

DCing with MegaSilk/Pantene Mask now


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 3, 2009)

Checkin' in:  DC'd yesterday with Nutrine garlic conditioner mixed with olive oil, then Phytojoba, then Keracare Humecto mixed with olive oil under a cap and heat for 30 mins


----------



## chebaby (Feb 3, 2009)

i deep conditioned last night like i said i would but i cant wait till sunday to do it all over again because my hair has too much oil in it. i deep conditioned with silk elements mixed with coconut and castor oil and i guess it was too much oil because when i touch my hair it comes back shinny. my hair has major bling so me likey that and its soft and i know it was protected my the oil from the flat iron but still.

on sunday i will deep condition overnight with carols daughter black vanilla smoothie(love this stuff) then shampoo with black vanilla shampoo then do a five minute treatment with joico reconstructor then mix joico hydrator with a tiny bit of coconut oil and usse heat for 15-35 minutes. i really cant wait.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 3, 2009)

lp318lp said:


> I think my hair and your hair are sisters, because... Oooh Wee!! She don't like some of what I'm doing no way! I'm just gonna nurture back to good health.
> 
> me~


 
I guess so lp. Just pay close attention to your hair needs and take care of it accordingly baby.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 3, 2009)

msdeevee said:


> Can I join in at this late date.
> 
> I think this may be the one thing that I'm sleeping on. I usually get tired of my hair and I usually skip the DC step. I co-wash and use leave-ins and even though my regi has gotten better I'm seeing a setback with my hair.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome to the challenge msdeevee. This challenge will definately help you get those ends moisturized again. If your ends are dry and you are using poo, then you want to make sure to prepoo with some kind of natural oil before pooing, ok? What are your moisturizing deep conditioers by the way?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 3, 2009)

yodie said:


> I dc'd today with a mixture of WEN Fig and Olive Oil. My hair always feels great after I DC with Olive Oil.
> 
> Using OCT/MT made my hair verrrrry dry, but DCing twice a week has really helped.


 
This is so good to hear yodie. WEN is awesome isn't it? I just started using my essential oils infused MT again (leaves a really nice tingle on my scalp) but what I do is sleep with it in every night and wash it out the following morning and condition.


----------



## msdeevee (Feb 3, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Welcome to the challenge msdeevee. This challenge will definately help you get those ends moisturized again. If your ends are dry and you are using poo, then you want to make sure to prepoo with some kind of natural oil before pooing, ok? What are your moisturizing deep conditioers by the way?


 
Thanks I'm hoping this will get me past my setback.

I'm a pj so I have a lot of stuff I want to use up since I don't DC like I should. Right now, I have some Queen Helene cholesterol, ORS Mayo, Dr. Miracles DC , Wen Fig Oil and a lot of others._  Will post what I use as I use them._

_I think I may do an overnight treatment tonight to kick if off. I may mix up some jamaican black castor oil and some evoo or evco . I also use MT and OCT even though I'm slacking on that now too._

_This thread is so long I have to read some more to get some ideas._

_Thanks for the tip._


----------



## Healthb4Length (Feb 3, 2009)

DCed today with Yes to Carrots conditioner for 30 minutes.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 3, 2009)

msdeevee said:


> Thanks I'm hoping this will get me past my setback.
> 
> I'm a pj so I have a lot of stuff I want to use up since I don't DC like I should. Right now, I have some *Queen Helene cholesterol, ORS Mayo,* Dr. Miracles DC , Wen Fig Oil and a lot of others._ Will post what I use as I use them._
> 
> ...


 
I think you use quite a bit of protein conditioners, but do you have any moisturizing ones on hand? This may be why your hair is feeling a little dry too as too much protein can really dry out the hair IF it is not being counteracted with ample moisture. Check the front page for some ideas on the moisturizing and protein DCs I have listed. 

The ladies here have been helping me compile them and add them in. When my ends are dry like that, I do overnight whole head baggying with Aubrey Organics White Camellia conditioner - I don't think it has any protein in it, so this makes it perfect as a moisture restorer for my hair and it feels really good on my hair too.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 3, 2009)

*ATTENTION   DC  CHALLENGERS ! ! !*

*Okay ladies we are almost at a thousand (1000) posts and I think it's time for me to start another thread and put the link to this one in the new one to make it easier for everyone. Someone today just mentioned that the thread was long so this the perfect opportunity to make this change. Thanks for your continued support and understanding.*


*I just want to give everyone a heads up with what I'm about to do. I will call the new thread DELIGHTFULLY DELICIOUS DEEP CONDITIONING CHALLENGE - PART 3 CONT'D*

*I will post the new link within this thread to give everyone a chance to post in the new one, okay? *

Okay ladies here's the link to the new thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=6963959#post6963959


----------



## Ganjababy (Feb 4, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Welcome back silentdove13.
> 
> 
> Sorry this happened to you evsbaby. I trust you have another DC you can use to correct this mishap?


 
I corrected it with keracare humecto


----------



## Klutzie (Feb 5, 2009)

just finished washing out my dc. I used Main and tail mixture.


----------

